# ICB2.0: Die dritte Dimension von Alutechs Trailbike [Design]



## nuts (22. Dezember 2014)

Nach einer Zeit des Wartens haben wir für euch ein Update in Sachen ICB2.0 - und dabei reden wir nicht von den Komponenten, die dran kommen, sondern wirklich vom Alutech ICB2.0 - dem Trailbike-Rahmen, den wir gemeinsam über Monate entwickelt haben.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0: Die dritte Dimension von Alutechs Trailbike [Design]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## AMDude (22. Dezember 2014)

Wow! Von mir aus Bitte genau so auf den Markt bringen. Warum? Weil ich schon bei der Ankündigung des ICB2.0 geschrieben hatte, ich hätte gern etwas im Stil des Ghost Riot. Für mich eines der schönsten Trailbikes.
Aber das hier wird noch viel besser, da einfach unkomplizierter vom Hinterbau her...und dazu noch ne steifere Gabel! 
Ich bin gerne dazu bereit, ein paar € mehr zu bezahlen. Und Bitte nehmt nicht das Alutech Unterrohr...bei allem Respekt, aber das würde das Design zerstören.
Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (22. Dezember 2014)

der übergang steuerrohr > unter/oberrohr erinnert mich an das hässlichste bike der welt (YT Capra) aber hier schaut es richtg gut aus.


----------



## bondibeach (22. Dezember 2014)

Rahmen ist wichtiger als die Komponenten bei einem selbstentwickelten bike. Die Anbauteile kann man zur not alle tauschen und den Rahmen mit Dämpfer einzeln verkaufen wenn dieser wirklich geil wird.


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Poul (22. Dezember 2014)

Geil 
Sehr gerne so auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Hoodi (22. Dezember 2014)

YT Capra - das hässlichste Bike der Welt??? Ok über Geschmack lässt sich wirklich streiten...
Zurück zum Thema: Die Streben vom Joke zur Dämpferverlängerung würde ich irgendwie etwas höher ansetzen oder ähnlich dem Unterrohr etwas aufweiten. Die "Dome" der Sitzstreben sehen sonst irgendwie blöd aus und sind sicher auch belastungstechnisch nicht der Hit.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (22. Dezember 2014)

Sehr Schick! Gefällt


----------



## mikefize (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre auch gerne bereit für ein solch eigenständiges Design tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen bzw. Einbußen bei der Ausstattung in Kauf zu nehmen...


----------



## jnlkt (22. Dezember 2014)

Also finde ich richtig schick und eigenständig.
Austtatung sollte aber sicher auch passen, aber da wird es sicher auch verschiedene Versionen geben.
Aber der Rahmen ist sicher auch mal was anderes. Das kann man sich dann auch mal was kosten lassen.

Gruss


----------



## Tapir1000 (22. Dezember 2014)

ja, sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (22. Dezember 2014)

Wer kauft dann noch die anderen Alutech-Bikes, wenn die plötzlich so ein heißes Eisen im Stall haben? 
Nee, ernsthaft, ich fände es sehr cool und auch mutig, wenn Alutech sich auf dieses Design einlässt, das so absolut anders als die bekannten Alutech Bikes ist.


----------



## DH_ (22. Dezember 2014)

Bis jetzt sieht der Rahmen sehr gut aus, aber bitte, BITTE macht diese Sitzrohrabstützung nicht mit einem Knick drin, wie auf einigen Bilder gezeigt. Das sieht grausig aus.
Ich würde eher etwas mehr bezahlen, um dann aber "schicke" (kantige, wie auf Foreigners Entwurf) Rohre zu bekommen.


----------



## basti_ol (22. Dezember 2014)

"teurer" werden ist ja relativ... 
5-10% mehr für die geile optik: okay! 
25% mehr: nah... da nehm ich doch lieber ne dickere gabel.


----------



## nomojo (22. Dezember 2014)

der hinterbau ist imho (bisher rein optisch) echt schick geworden - wenn der hauptrahmen diese formensprache weiterführen könnte, wird das eine interessante sache.


----------



## frankenstein (22. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schöner Entwurf!
Ich wäre für sehr schlichte einfache Ausfallenden. Das spart Gewicht und erhöht die Steifigkeit.
Ich hätte ggf. eine Abstützung der "Dämpferverlängerung" bevorzugt. Dies würde zu mehr Seitensteifigkeit und Verwindungssteifigkeit des Rahmens beitragen und die Belastungen vom Hauptlager reduzieren!
...Bin auf den Roll-Out gespannt ;-)


----------



## frankenstein (22. Dezember 2014)

PS: Den Knick in der Sitzrohrabstützung finde ich auch hässlich! Ich bin ebenfalls für eine schlichte, einfache Lösung wie bei eurem CAD-Modell oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Knick ist schon lange Geschichte, das war nur eine Spielerei für die Muster-Entwürfe.

Bei den Ausfallenden ist bestimmt schon die fünfte Version in der Mache... mal guggn, wie weit die heute noch voran kommt. Mit qualmt der Kopf...


----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

Mir gefällt´s sehr gut. Ausfallenden noch und die Sitzstreben/Dämpferstreben-Verbindung noch verstärken, dann wird´s.

Klar kann so ein Rahmen dann ein paar Euro mehr kosten. Die Frage ist, was "ein paar Euro" sind. Ich schließe mich da @basti_ol  an.


----------



## doctor worm (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich find es auch sehr gelungen bis her und freu mich schon auf den fertigen Rahmen, der kann eigentlich nur gut werden.
Gibt es eigentlich eine groben Zeitplan, wann das Teil zu haben ist?

Wegen des Preises beschleicht mich allerdings ein wenig die Angst, dass es doch ein zu saftigen Aufschlag gibt, die oben genannten 5-10% nehme ich da aber gerne in kauf.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Dezember 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir der Entwurf extrem gut gefällt, hat das Design einen Haken: Da wir wir wirklich jedes Rohr angehen müssen und nichts "open mold" beziehen könnten, werden die Werkzeugkosten extrem hoch ausfallen. Bisher habe ich es noch nicht angefragt, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich behaupten, dass wir für das selbe Geld auch Carbonmolds machen lassen könnten.........................................................................................................


----------



## Tobias (23. Dezember 2014)

na dann go for carbon 

Im Ernst: Klasse Entwicklung und mittlerweile ein sehr stimmiges 3D-Modell!


----------



## Kharne (23. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt 
Aber ohne Iscg Aufnahme ist das Murks


----------



## rfgs (23. Dezember 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...ium=teaser&utm_campaign=news#fa-photo-1751715
ich versteh jetzt nicht obs ne ISCG old oder ne ISCG 05 ist/wird ?
also ich hab vor nem jahr mal für mein wicked(ISCG old) eine vernünftige kettenführung(2-fach) gesucht und musste feststellen es gibt seitens der hersteller fast alle in der "old" variante, in den online-shops war die auswahl dann aber nur sehr bescheiden. da gabs fast nur noch ISCG 05.
evtl hat sich das geändert und ich hatte nur pech zu diesem zeitpunkt ?
ich find den entwurf übrigends goil !
die kettenführungsaufnahme finde ich extrem wichtig,da man ohne diese eben keinen "rammschutz" anbauen kann. sollte man ernsthaft üble trails knallen wollen ist der schon von nöten um sich das kettenblatt nicht an steinen(auch fliegende) und stämmen zu zermatschen.
is zbsp der grund warum ich mir kein canyon spectral kaufen würde.


----------



## tobsinger (23. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir der Entwurf extrem gut gefällt, hat das Design einen Haken: Da wir wir wirklich jedes Rohr angehen müssen und nichts "open mold" beziehen könnten, werden die Werkzeugkosten extrem hoch ausfallen. Bisher habe ich es noch nicht angefragt, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich behaupten, dass wir für das selbe Geld auch Carbonmolds machen lassen könnten.........................................................................................................



interessant, überlegt man sich das nicht vorher, ob man sich das rahmendesign leisten will,  bevor man die stunden ins solidworks steckt?
Schon alleine weil es crowd konzept ist, halte ich eine abstimmung vorab für sinnvoll. Wirtschaftlich erst recht, ihr werdet ja nicht in eurer freizeit für umme solidworksen, oder?!

Bei Euren Stückzahlen, werden die WZK ja ordentlich zu Buche schlagen oder irre ich mich?

wenn der Preis so hoch ist und man macht die WErkzeuge trotzdem für Alu, das wäre schon fast ein Frevel. Dann sollte alutech in carbon machen, gerade für ein trailbike, welches man gerne mal im flachen fährt und schön leicht sein sollte.
(ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich gesteinigt, weil carbon, weiche, weiche!

zum design: finde es schick, aber ich habe irgendwie in errinnerung den stealth-style neuerdings schon vermehrt gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir der Entwurf extrem gut gefällt, hat das Design einen Haken: Da wir wir wirklich jedes Rohr angehen müssen und nichts "open mold" beziehen könnten, werden die Werkzeugkosten extrem hoch ausfallen. Bisher habe ich es noch nicht angefragt, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich behaupten, dass wir für das selbe Geld auch Carbonmolds machen lassen könnten.........................................................................................................



Aber wenn die Nachfrage/die Abnahme des Rahmens massiv gesteigert werden kann weil er einfach GEIL ist kann man diese Mehrkosten ja auch mehr Rahmen umlegen 

Ist nur die große Frage - wie viel Leute sind/werden es denn mehr?

Desweiteren stellt sich die Frage in wie weit Alutech diese Spielerei querfinanzieren kann/will. Ist ja schlussendlich auch eine super Marketingaktion hier bei der mehr Leute auf die Marke aufmerksam werden. Aber verkauft Alutech dann auch mehr von seinen anderen Bikes oder sind das Ladenhüter weil alle auf das ICB 2.0 warten  ? Ich bin mir aber sicher ihr werdet da eine geschickte Lösung finden um aus diesem Dilemma/Luxusproblem raus zu kommen.


----------



## c43306 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich erachte die Preisentwicklung schon als sehr bedeutend! Die Grundidee hinter dem Projekt war immer ein preisWERTES Rad zu bauen, das modernen Ansprüchen an ein Rad dieser Kategorie genügt. Wenn nun der Ästhetik der Anspruch des preisWERTEN geopfert wird, dann erachte ich das als klares Abweichen von der anfänglichen Haltung. Wenn das bisherige Alutechkdesign auch so vielen Radbegeisterten gefallen hat, dann wirds beim ICB-Bike nicht anders sein. Und: Der Preis bleibt UNTEN!
Wenn Alutech grundsätzlich neue Designs anstrebt, dann fände ich es sinnvoller dies in der Produktentwicklung der eigenen Serien zu tun und nicht in einem Projekt wie diesem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Dezember 2014)

rfgs schrieb:


> also ich hab vor nem jahr mal für mein wicked(ISCG old) eine vernünftige kettenführung(2-fach) gesucht und musste feststellen es gibt seitens der hersteller fast alle in der "old" variante, in den online-shops war die auswahl dann aber nur sehr bescheiden. da gabs fast nur noch ISCG 05.



Die beste KeFü am Markt gibt es nach wie vor auch für ISCG old/03 

Klick mich

Mich auch


----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir der Entwurf extrem gut gefällt, hat das Design einen Haken: Da wir wir wirklich jedes Rohr angehen müssen und nichts "open mold" beziehen könnten, werden die Werkzeugkosten extrem hoch ausfallen. Bisher habe ich es noch nicht angefragt, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich behaupten, dass wir für das selbe Geld auch Carbonmolds machen lassen könnten.........................................................................................................



Ich glaube, das was die User hier jetzt machen (was sollen sie mit den Infos auch sonst tun?) ist reine Spekulation. Man müsste in konkreten Zahlen wissen, was das heißt.
Es gibt Firmen (z.B. Canyon oder Lapierre), da kosten die identisch ausgestatteten Komplettbikes (oder leicht Austattungs-bereinigt betrachtet) in carbon gut 500€ mehr. Es gibt aber auch Firmen, die schlagen für einen Carbon Rahmen einfach mal einen Tausender drauf. Das sind schon ordentliche Unterschiede.
Wenn ich mir allerdings ansehe, dass im günstigsten Fall das Bike statt 2600€ dann 3100€ kostet (wenn dieser Preis überhaupt ohne große Ausstattungseinbußen haltbar ist), damit der Rahmen aus Carbon ist, dann Frage ich mich schon ob ich 500€ nicht lieber in besserer Ausstattung investiert haben möchte. Anders fahren tut sich das Bike kaum, nur weil´s aus Carbon ist. So teure Alu-Werkzeuge macht für mich aber noch weniger Sinn.

Ich denke, dass man einen sehr ansehnlichen Rahmen hinbekommt, wenn man eine Kombination aus aus eigenen Rohren und OpenMold machen würde und der Preis hielt sich im Rahmen.
Dazu müsste man das Design etwas anpassen. (Vielleicht noch etwas mehr verrunden, aber auch nicht arg.)
Nehmen wir beispielsweise das Oberrohr. Ganz ehrlich: Das ist extrem nah am Oberrohr des ICB 1. Der einzige wirklich deutliche Unterschied ist die Sitzrohr-Verstärkungsstrebe, die nach oben runder weg geht. In sich ist Rohr aber eigentlich auch sehr kantig und würde Top ins Design passen. (Ja, es wäre das gleiche Rohr wie beim ICB1, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das auch nicht tragisch, es ist auch wieder ein ICB, wenn auch von einem anderen Hersteller.) Das Unterrohr müsste speziell gefertigt werden. Aber da habt ihr ja eh gesagt, dass es kaum Rohre in der Länge gäbe. Am Hinterbau könnte man sicherlich auch wieder komplett auf OpenMold gehen.
Es wäre durchaus noch ein sehr eigenständiger, kantiger Look und der Rahmen würde in einem vernünftigen Preisrahmen bleiben. Wenn man die Optik hinterher geschickt mit dem Oberflächenfinish (beispielsweise Eloxal matt/glanz) unterstützt bekommt man dennoch ein superschickes Bike.


----------



## Fury (23. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke, dass man einen sehr ansehnlichen Rahmen hinbekommt, wenn man eine Kombination aus aus eigenen Rohren und OpenMold machen würde und der Preis hielt sich im Rahmen.
> ...


vielleicht sowas in der Art? Ja, der Hinterbau ist natürlich nicht aktuell, aber insgesamt etwas verrundet.


----------



## H.B.O (23. Dezember 2014)

Nur eins find ich komisch: nuts und stefan stark präsentieren einen (schicken) Entwurf und der Produktmanager fängt zu heulen an. Habt ihr den Basti denn nicht mitspielen lassen ?


----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> vielleicht sowas in der Art? Ja, der Hinterbau ist natürlich nicht aktuell, aber insgesamt etwas verrundet.



Nein gar nicht so arg. Eigentlich kann man das Unterrohr von Stefan schon fast so nehmen. Das ICB1 Oberrohr würde bereits optimal passen. Ist ja auch sehr kantig und wie gesagt sehr nahe am Oberrohr aus der 3D Darstellung. Kettenstreben ruhig 4-Kant (Ist auch eckig) und für Sitzstrebe und Dämpferstrebe findes sich bestimmt noch etwas passendes OpenMold. Wir kämen gar nicht so weit weg von dem anvisierten Design.

Was ich noch sagen wollte: Bei mir persönlich würde für 500€ mehr eine Fox 36 Factory und ein Bos Kirk mehr ziehen, als eckige Rohre.


----------



## Fury (23. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Das ICB1 Oberrohr würde bereits optimal passen. Ist ja auch sehr kantig und wie gesagt sehr nahe am Oberrohr aus der 3D Darstellung....


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Rohrsatz und speziell das OR aus dem Carver Rohrbestand... scheidet damit wohl eher aus.

edit: mein Vorschlag war hauptsächlich auf die etwas verrundete Form bezogen, Die Rohre können/sollen/dürfen natürlich "eckige" Querschnitte haben.


----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Rohrsatz und speziell das OR aus dem Carver Rohrbestand... scheidet damit wohl eher aus.


Nein ist open mold. Hatte früher Cube auch schon mal (ich meine am Stereo).
Das einzige das wir nicht machen sollten ist das Oberrohr anheben wie beim ICB1 bei den größeren Rahmen. Zumindest bis L gar nicht und dann höchstens leicht. Lieber die Strebe etwas länger werden lassen, oder im Zeitalter von Vario-Stützen bis 200mm das Sitzrohr leicht kürzen. 
Aber eigentlich sollte das machbar sein.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Nur eins find ich komisch: nuts und stefan stark präsentieren einen (schicken) Entwurf und der Produktmanager fängt zu heulen an. Habt ihr den Basti denn nicht mitspielen lassen ?



mh, ich dachte eigentlich das vor der präsentation des entwurfs bereits alles intern durchgesprochen wurde und eine grobe vor-kalkulation gemacht wurde obs im preisrahmen liegt. 



weil eigentlich freuen sich jetzt die user/potentielle käufer auf den entwurf und dann könnten sie enttäuscht werden aufgrund des preise und/oder magerere austattung um einen attraktiven preis zu halten.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Nur eins find ich komisch: nuts und stefan stark präsentieren einen (schicken) Entwurf und der Produktmanager fängt zu heulen an. Habt ihr den Basti denn nicht mitspielen lassen ?



Wäre er der PM wenn er nun nicht heulen würde?

Ich glaube so rum ist die Vorgehensweise einfacher. Erstmal wurde ein Design vorgeschlage, nun schauen nuts und Stefan wie man es technisch umsetzen kann. Dann kommt der Finanzpart und entsprechende Anpassungen können vorgenommen werden (entweder beim Budget oder beim Design)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

Oberrohr ist doch eckig genug und schärfere Kanten sind eh nicht drin:


----------



## DHVEF (23. Dezember 2014)

Pro carbon, wenn es plus 500€ sind. Gewicht und Steifigkeit machen sehr wohl einen großen Unterschied. Ansonsten sollte man jetzt nicht am Design rumpfuschen und zurückbauen. Ich will kein Bike kaufen und jedesmal denken: Naja es hätte auch GEIL aussehen können, jetzt habe ich das Teil hier. Nen Lutschbonbon kann ich auch für "kleines" Geld bei Cube oder Canyon holen.


----------



## Aalex (23. Dezember 2014)

macht das für alutech denn überhaupt sinn bzw werden so krasse stückzahlen erwartet dass sich das amortisiert?

mal im ernst. hier wird gerne mal heiß gekocht und halbgar gegessen. ist ja nicht so dass hier jeder forumnisti so ein ding ordert und für die breite masse dürfte das ding gänzlich uninteressant sein.

der 0815 durchschnitsskäufer kauft son ding doch eh nicht. weiß nicht ob das fies nach hinten losgehen kann.


----------



## foreigner (23. Dezember 2014)

500€ ließe ich mir gerade noch so angehen. Ist aber Schmerzgrenze. Dann könnte ich mir das auch als mein erstes Plastik-Bike vorstellen.
Auf der Alutech Hompage kosten Fanes-Sitzstreben 249€, Fanes-Carbon-Sitzstreben 379€. Also 130€ für die Carbon Sitzstreben mehr. Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt. Wird eher eng...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Nur eins find ich komisch: nuts und stefan stark präsentieren einen (schicken) Entwurf und der Produktmanager fängt zu heulen an. Habt ihr den Basti denn nicht mitspielen lassen ?



Ich hatte es schon im Nebenzimmer geschrieen, da ist es aber sicher nicht bei jedem angekommen:

Stefanus und Basti haben open mold Zeichnungen aus Taiwan mitgebracht. Auf den ersten Blick war auch das ein oder andere interessante Rohr dabei. Am Ende waren die Dinger aber zu kurz (langer Rahmen!) und/oder es sah nach billigem Einheitsbrei aus.

Und da wir schließlich eine Abstimmung zu dem Thema hatten wollte ich wenigstens einen Entwurf, der dem gewählten Design nahe kommt präsentieren... alles andere wäre der Community gegenüber mMn. respektlos gewesen. Es haben sich ja einige Leute verdammt viel Arbeit gemacht.

Krass ist jetzt natürlich, dass der Entwurf um Dimensionen besser aussieht, als unsere open mold Versuche im Vorfeld... das bringt und irgendwie in Zugzwang. Und den Basti, nicht ganz zu Unrecht, zum heulen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> interessant, überlegt man sich das nicht vorher, ob man sich das rahmendesign leisten will,  bevor man die stunden ins solidworks steckt?
> Schon alleine weil es crowd konzept ist, halte ich eine abstimmung vorab für sinnvoll. Wirtschaftlich erst recht, ihr werdet ja nicht in eurer freizeit für umme solidworksen, oder?!
> 
> Bei Euren Stückzahlen, werden die WZK ja ordentlich zu Buche schlagen oder irre ich mich?
> ...



Siehe mein letzter Post... da steht schon das meiste drin.

Der Unterschied Alu/Carbon in Bezug auf die Werkzeugkosten ist für ein Modell nicht sooo gigantisch. Allerdings liegen die Stückkosten bei Carbon höher und die Alu-Molds lassen sich bei anderen Modellen wieder zum Einsatz bringen.

Zum Thema Stunden-verbraten:
Zusätzlich gehts mir auch darum ein eigenständiges Bike (oder zumindest den Entwurf dazu) abzuliefern... open mold Teile kann auch ein Praktikant oder sogar ein PM zusammen friggeln  Die dabei verbratenen Stunden sind so unglaublich, dass ich garnicht mehr daran denken mag... es fällt mir aber auch schwer ein Produkt halbfertig abzuliefern, das musste ich weiß Gott schon öfter tun, als mir lieb ist.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedave (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss einfach mal sagen, dass ich das ganz toll finde, wie sehr ihr euch da rein hängt. Natürlich wird es kein Bike für jedermann aber das sind ja die wenigsten Bikes hier im Forum. Ich würde pauschal sogar sagen das, der Anteil der Individualisten unter den Usern größer ist als als der Teil der Einheitsbrei kaufen möchte. Unabhängig davon ist es umso beachtlicher das so ein Aufwand betrieben wird um den wünschen der potenziellen Käufer (seien es viele oder nicht) nachzukommen. Nomma Jungs, ganz großes Kino.

In dem Sinne, weiter so und schöne Feiertage


----------



## fullspeedahead (23. Dezember 2014)

ich sags mal ganz provokant:
Hängebauchschweine sind out (falls sie je wirklich "in" waren...). Wurscht ob von Alutech, von Norco oder von Giant. Auf die Jahre gesehen werden die Verkaufszahlen immer mehr unter dem Design leiden. Auswege sind entweder ein kleineres Bäuchlein a la Specialized oder Trek oder weiterhin groß aber eckiger a la Canyon. ODER eben ein echter Sprung hin zu einem kantigeren Design. 
Alle Varianten brauchen neue Molds. 

Ich find den Entwurf wirklich sehr schön, 10x besser als die Prototypen. Also wenn es wirtschaftlich einigermaßen zu vertreten ist und die Molds bei anderen Modellen potentiell nutzbar sind, dann würd ich das als Chance sehen und den Sprung wagen und sukzessive eben neue Modellgenerationen auch auf den Look umstellen. Es sieht einfach VIEL BESSER aus! 

Carbon seh ich nicht wirklich als Option, schon gar nicht für ALUtech


----------



## Kharne (23. Dezember 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach VIEL BESSER aus!



Das sagen sie in 5-10 Jahren dann wieder zu den Hängebauchschweinen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie "wieder"....hat das schonmal wer zu Hängebauchschweinen gesagt?

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich mag Hängebauchschweine... gebraten, gegrillt, geräuchert oder in Form eines schönen Rahmens


----------



## coastalwolf (23. Dezember 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Der Designentwurf gefällt mir sehr gut 

Die doppelte "Blattfeder"-Konstruktion der Dämpferverlängerung sollte aber nochmals eine Runde drehen. Nicht unbedingt in Sachen Design. Aber in Sachen Steifigkeit.


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nicht finanzierbar ist mit den Werkzeugen ( mit welcher Stückzahl rechnet ihr überhaupt?) bin ich für klassische gerade Rundrohre bzw. Rechteck am Hinterbau. Damit kann man auch schöne cleane Formen machen. siehe die älteren Turner usw.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## no name2606 (23. Dezember 2014)

kantick ist cool.
neben diesen ganzen kohlefaser zeugs der letzten jahre ist es ganz erfrischend mal ecken und kanten, auch wenn abgerundent, zu sehen.

wenn der komische knick im gusset weg bleibt, könnte es ein wirklich schönes ding werden


----------



## Slow (23. Dezember 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ja, der Hinterbau ist natürlich nicht aktuell, aber insgesamt etwas verrundet.



Finde das geht schon in die richtige Richtung.
Der Hauptrahmen sieht doch beim Prototypen gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Nur der Hinterbau passt mit den kantigen Rohren nicht. Also wäre doch ein logischer Schluss mal vernünftig durchzuspielen, wie man den Hinterbau auf Hauptrahmen mit 'günstigem' Rohrsatz anpassen kann.

Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass der neu Computer-designte Rahmen mit dem individuellen Rohrsatz schon sehr schick aussieht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Nur eins find ich komisch: nuts und stefan stark präsentieren einen (schicken) Entwurf und der Produktmanager fängt zu heulen an. Habt ihr den Basti denn nicht mitspielen lassen ?


Ganz schön frech diese Jusers. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich den mahnenden Kostenfinger nicht schon mehrmals erhoben hätte, aber wer hört schon auf den PM wenn die zwei Ingenieure so tolle Ideen haben 
Ich finde den Entwurf sehr gelungen, aber er ist kostenmäßig deutlich über dem letzten Stand und das wird Auswirkungen haben, entweder auf die Preise oder die Austattung. Und ich weiß, wer dann heult...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. Dezember 2014)

entweder auf die preise oder die ausstattung, oder auf deinen geldbeutel  

ja lieber herr tegi, schnall mal den gürtel enger, dass die jusers hier ein schönes radl bekommen !


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

hier noch ein Update mit neuem Ausfallende und Bremsaufnahme. Ist alles noch nicht 100%ig perfekt, läuft n bissl zäh im Moment...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

Neues Futter


----------



## nuts (23. Dezember 2014)

Sieht gut und leicht aus !


----------



## Tobias (23. Dezember 2014)

i like!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2014)

Schick!

Aber was wird eigentlich bei Grösse XL - wächst dann der Sitzdom und Oberrohr und Strebe bleiben wo sie sind, so wie beim Spectral?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

By the way... mit einer IS-Aufnahme wäre der ganze Spaß deutlich einfacher zu gestalten (und zu fertigen)... eigentlich schade, dass die so "out" ist


----------



## ONE78 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich finds auch ziemlich geil. Nur leider muss ich sagen, wenn der preis durch das neue design/die neuen rohre für das rahmenset dann eher gegen 1500-1600€ geht wird es sehr schwierig. In diesem preissegment gibts einfach mehre, (sehr) gute alternativen. Und ob ich dann an den banshee vorbei komme?
gutes design zieht immer, aber ob das dann den mehrpreis für die neuen rohre wert ist? Ich wollte diese entscheidung nicht treffen und muss ich ja zum Glück auch nicht. Ich für meinen teil hab lieber nen gut funktionierendes bike, als ne designikone.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

schaumer mal... wenn sich die Werkzeugkosten irgendwie stemmen lassen (z.B. Übernahme der WZK durch den Rohrhersteller über Freigabe des Designs als "open mold"), dann ist das von den Stückkosten nimmer der fette Unterschied...

Alles steht und fällt mit den WZK... aber das sollte kein Grund sein, nicht zumindest mal einen geilen Entwurf zu machen. Im Ernstfall kommt das Design dann halt für die MK2-Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Ernstfall kommt das Design dann halt für die MK2-Version


Gute Arbeit soweit @Stefan.Stark aber Conti-Pellen standen doch gar nicht zur Wahl.


----------



## Brainman (23. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> By the way... mit einer IS-Aufnahme wäre der ganze Spaß deutlich einfacher zu gestalten (und zu fertigen)... eigentlich schade, dass die so "out" ist



Finde ich auch sehr schade. Mir wäre eine IS Aufnahme allemal lieber.
Ansonsten finde ich den letzten Entwurf von heute Abend recht ansehnlich


----------



## veraono (23. Dezember 2014)

basti_ol schrieb:


> "teurer" werden ist ja relativ...
> 5-10% mehr für die geile optik: okay!
> 25% mehr: nah... da nehm ich doch lieber ne dickere gabel.





foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man einen sehr ansehnlichen Rahmen hinbekommt, wenn man eine Kombination aus aus eigenen Rohren und OpenMold machen würde und der Preis hielt sich im Rahmen.



So sehe ich das auch, alles eine Frage der Relationen. Fand z.B. auch die Funktionsmuster schon sehr abgefahren -sorry- geil aussehend, obwohl ich eig. kein Hängebauchfan bin. 
Könnte auch mit einer gesunden kostenbewussten Mischung aus gut eingesetzten frei-verfügbaren Rohren (wenn es solch eine Lösung gibt) gut leben, viel wichtiger für ein scharfes und stimmiges Designn finde ich den Bezug der Rohre zueinander (also, dass die Linienführung passt).


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Dezember 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> viel wichtiger für ein scharfes und stimmiges Designn finde ich den Bezug der Rohre zueinander (also, dass die Linienführung passt).



Da genau war leider der Hund begraben... wir haben keine wirklich passenden Rohre aus dem Katalog gefunden, die ein stimmiges Gesamtbild ergeben hätten. Zumindest nichts, was dem gewählten Design nahe kommen würde... mit einer anderen Optik gäbe es sicher mehr Möglichkeiten, aber dann könnten wir ja auch gleich auf den bekannten Alutech Rohrsatz gehen (hatte ich ja sogar vorgeschlagen).

Alles nitt soooo einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier noch ein Update mit neuem Ausfallende und Bremsaufnahme. Ist alles noch nicht 100%ig perfekt, läuft n bissl zäh im Moment...



Sieht mal richtig gut aus, wenn sich das wirklich so umsetzen läßt 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Dezember 2014)

Bei dem Design wird Basti noch ganz schön zu knabbern bekommen. 

Wenn das Design erst beim MK2 umgesetzt wird, dann kaufe ich mir erst mal ein Transition Scout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hki (24. Dezember 2014)

Aus statischen Gründen würd ich den Dämpfer lieber ab Oberrohr befestigen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Dezember 2014)

hki schrieb:


> Aus statischen Gründen würd ich den Dämpfer lieber ab Oberrohr befestigen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Der Drops ist gelutscht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Dezember 2014)

hki schrieb:


> Aus statischen Gründen würd ich den Dämpfer lieber ab Oberrohr befestigen.



Kinematik geht vor Statik... so lange bis es bricht


----------



## luniz (24. Dezember 2014)

Der linke Ausfaller ist ja das Schmiede/Frästeil des Todes...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Dezember 2014)

Ohne die verdammte PM-Aufnahme wäre die Struktur wesentlich einfacher... man könnte die Bremsaufnahme natürlich als extra Anschweißteil gestalten. Aber das führt in aller Regelmäßigkeit zu falsch positionierten Postmount Aufnahmen.

IS mit Adapter => einfach, günstig, zuverlässig, gut nachzubearbeiten! Aber leider "out"...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Dezember 2014)

Anyway... euch allen ein frohes Fest! Feiert schön und fresst net zu viel 

 Und wünscht euch ein ICB 2.0 für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Kharne (24. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber das führt in aller Regelmäßigkeit zu falsch positionierten Postmount Aufnahmen.



Bitte nicht! Ist genau so schlimm wie Direct Mount Aufnahmen für´n Umwerfer...


----------



## foreigner (24. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Anyway... euch allen ein frohes Fest! Feiert schön und fresst net zu viel
> 
> Und wünscht euch ein ICB 2.0 für nächstes Jahr



Auch allen ein frohes Fest! 
Gefühlt hab ich jetzt schon 5kg zugenommen. Dank meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk (Hope R8) werden die Pfunde aber im neuen Jahr schnell wieder verschwinden.

Sehr schön ist das Radel bis jetzt auf alle Fälle (und hübsch aufwendig). Noch eine Möglichkeit zwecks Werkzeugkosten: Der Jürgen könnte sich ja auch dazu durchringen den anderen Alutech bikes in Zukunft auch mal ein schickes aussehen zu geben und von den einfachen und recht langweiligen Designs wegzugehen.

(Und Hängebauchschweine, wo ist er der Kotz-smilie wenn man ihn braucht )



ONE78 schrieb:


> In diesem preissegment gibts einfach mehre, (sehr) gute alternativen. Und ob ich dann an den banshee vorbei komme?


Die Entscheidung viele mir sehr leicht, selbst wenn das ICB paar Euro mehr kosten würde als das Banshee.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein paar ruhige Tage wünsche ich Euch! Und gebt nicht das ganze Geld für Raketen aus ;-)


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Dezember 2014)

immer wenn ich die 3-D CAD zeichnung vom rahmen sehe frage ich mich wie ihr die schweissnähte so glatt schleifen wollt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (25. Dezember 2014)

Puuh das Rahmendesign ist ja mal richtig Fett :-D
Es gab mal hier im Forum einen User, den ich leider vergessen habe, der genau so ein Rahmendesign selbst zusammengeschweist hat. Das sah Hammer geil aus 
Wer suchet der findet  made by *raceratbikes*





Find diese kantigen Formen toll


----------



## Stefan3500 (25. Dezember 2014)

Äh Nein, das ist definitiv nicht geil

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pfiff (25. Dezember 2014)

Gewicht vor Optik. 

Ist so ein kantiger Rohrsatz  nur teurer oder auch leichter oder gar schwerer?


----------



## Brixton (25. Dezember 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> immer wenn ich die 3-D CAD zeichnung vom rahmen sehe frage ich mich wie ihr die schweissnähte so glatt schleifen wollt.....


Was ist die Steigerung von Luxusproblem?
Lieber glatt schleifen als in cad konstruieren. ;-) Wobei mit dem entsprechenden Programm alles machbar ist.
Wie viel Rahmen bzw. Bikes vom ICB1 sind eigentlich verkauft worden oder wie viel Absatz kalkuliert ihr diesmal?
Mir gefällts!


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde den Übergang zum Steuerrohr zu "fitzelig", das darf ruhig einfacher und klarer gestaltet sein. Deshalb habe ich einen Vorschlag, denn meckern kann jeder: Die Fläche des Unterrohrs hat an der Seite ein kleine angedeutete Kante, die würde ich weglassen oder stattdessen die Fläche etwas stärker runden. So kann der Konus des Steuerrohrs weiter nach oben gehen und mit der Kante, an der sich Oberrohr und Unterrohr treffen, abschließen.


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Was ist die Steigerung von Luxusproblem?
> Lieber glatt schleifen als in cad konstruieren. ;-) Wobei mit dem entsprechenden Programm alles machbar ist.
> Wie viel Rahmen bzw. Bikes vom ICB1 sind eigentlich verkauft worden oder wie viel Absatz kalkuliert ihr diesmal?
> Mir gefällts!



Ich habe irgendetwas von einer mittleren zweistelligen Stückzahl beim ICB 1.0 im Kopf (oder war es eine niedrige dreistellige Stückzahl?). Wurde hier mal irgendwo genannt. Auf jeden Fall war der Erfolg alles andere als durchschlagend. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht auch das gewählte Vertriebssystem eine Rolle gespielt hat. Die Carver-Händler hatten einfach nicht den Mut mehr zu ordern. Und was nicht im Laden steht, wird auch nicht verkauft.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Dezember 2014)

Nene, die Stückzahl vom ICB 1 war sehr deutlich dreistellig. Aber trotzdem natürlich weit unter den Möglichkeiten... Die Stückzahlen vom ICB2 zu schätzen ist lesen im Kaffeesatz, erstmal müssen wir jetzt das Design und damit Matrial und Kosten eintüten. Prinzipiell traue ich unserem Konzept eine sehr gute akzeptanz zu, auch das Feedback der Usertests stimmt mich sehr zuversichtlich...


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nene, die Stückzahl vom ICB 1 war sehr deutlich dreistellig. Aber trotzdem natürlich weit unter den Möglichkeiten... Die Stückzahlen vom ICB2 zu schätzen ist lesen im Kaffeesatz, erstmal müssen wir jetzt das Design und damit Matrial und Kosten eintüten. Prinzipiell traue ich unserem Konzept eine sehr gute akzeptanz zu, auch das Feedback der Usertests stimmt mich sehr zuversichtlich...



Stimmt. Sorry. Mittlere zweistellige Stückzahl waren die RAW-Bikes zu Beginn, oder?


----------



## warp4 (26. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Stimmt. Sorry. Mittlere zweistellige Stückzahl waren die RAW-Bikes zu Beginn, oder?


 
Jep. 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (26. Dezember 2014)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich finde den Übergang zum Steuerrohr zu "fitzelig", das darf ruhig einfacher und klarer gestaltet sein. Deshalb habe ich einen Vorschlag, denn meckern kann jeder: Die Fläche des Unterrohrs hat an der Seite ein kleine angedeutete Kante, die würde ich weglassen oder stattdessen die Fläche etwas stärker runden. So kann der Konus des Steuerrohrs weiter nach oben gehen und mit der Kante, an der sich Oberrohr und Unterrohr treffen, abschließen.Anhang anzeigen 345210


Das Detail an sich schaut echt gefälliger und smoother aus so!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Dezember 2014)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich finde den Übergang zum Steuerrohr zu "fitzelig", das darf ruhig einfacher und klarer gestaltet sein. Deshalb habe ich einen Vorschlag, denn meckern kann jeder: Die Fläche des Unterrohrs hat an der Seite ein kleine angedeutete Kante, die würde ich weglassen oder stattdessen die Fläche etwas stärker runden. So kann der Konus des Steuerrohrs weiter nach oben gehen und mit der Kante, an der sich Oberrohr und Unterrohr treffen, abschließen.Anhang anzeigen 345210



Sehr cool... so muss das sein! Wenn derart konstruktive Vorschläge kommen, dann darf ich das natürlich nicht ignorieren: 




Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht... irgendwie gefällt mir die Schnittkante Unterrohr zu Steuerrohr nicht. Vielleicht braucht die Fläche etwas mehr Wölbung, wobei das mit der Schweißnaht am Ende wohl eh nicht mehr auffällt.

EDIT: Wahrscheinlich bräuchte die Oberkante vom Unterrohr noch einen "Knick" zum Oberrohr hin. Dann wirds aber schwierig das Unterrohr mit den Größen passend "wachsen" zu lassen.


----------



## Brixton (26. Dezember 2014)

Beim remedy Rahmen bis 2012 glaub ich gabs den von dir angesprochenen zusätzlichen Knick zum Oberrohr. Wegen der unterschiedlichen breiten der Rohre.
Schön wär es noch wenn alle Linien die aufs Steuerrohr zulaufen parallel zu den Linien des Oberrohres wären. Allerdings käme man da mit dem URohr nicht rechtwinklig am Steuerrohr an.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark wird durch die aussenkonifizierung im bereich der lagersitze nich das material zu schwach und es kann zu rissen im steuerrohr kommen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Dezember 2014)

Im Bereich der Lagersitze ist sogar mehr Material als in der Mitte:




Oder meintest Du etwas anderes?

EDIT: Noch ein kleines Special für den genauen Beobachter... der Bereich "hinter" dem Lagersitz ist so gestaltet, dass der Fräser ins Leere läuft. Das verhindert eine fiese Kante (= Kerbwirkung) wenn der Lagersitz gefräst wird  Habe schon einige Rahmen gesehen, wo das nicht der Fall ist...


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Dezember 2014)

ne, genau das meinte ich. denke da immer in gewisser form an eine sollbruchstelle wenn es sich an das ende hin verjüngt. 

eine gewisse dynamische belastung ist dort ja dennoch vorhanden und gerade an der unteren lagerschale ist ja eine hohe belastung in fahrtrichtung vorhanden, die lagerschale verformt sich auch ganz minimal excentrisch und das steuerrohr mit. denke halt so könnte ein riss beginnen, gerade wenn dort weniger material is. 


so stelle ich mir das zumindest gerade vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2014)

kannst du das, stefan, so machen, dass man keine lagerschalen mehr braucht?

man benutzt doch eh nur eine sorte lager, man braucht dort ja auch keine krassen toleranzen, da der konus des lagersitzes diese aufnimmt.

(abseits davon find ich den gedanken von dir zur vermeidung von fräskanten gut!)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Dezember 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ne, genau das meinte ich. denke da immer in gewisser form an eine sollbruchstelle wenn es sich an das ende hin verjüngt.
> 
> eine gewisse dynamische belastung ist dort ja dennoch vorhanden und gerade an der unteren lagerschale ist ja eine hohe belastung in fahrtrichtung vorhanden, die lagerschale verformt sich auch ganz minimal excentrisch und das steuerrohr mit. denke halt so könnte ein riss beginnen, gerade wenn dort weniger material is.
> 
> ...



Also so ein Schaden ist mir in der Praxis noch nie unter gekommen... von daher lasse ich dem Design an dieser Stelle mal den Vortritt 

Wenn dann reißt in diesem Bereich gerne die Schweißnaht Unterrohr/Steuerrohr an der Unterkante (v.a. wenn das Unterrohr zu hoch angesetzt wird) oder die Schweißtnaht Oberrohr/Unterrohr "im Dreieck"... das tritt vor allem bei stark gebogenen Unterrohren auf oder wenn ein stark gewölbter Querschnitt ("starke/stabile Fläche") auf einen flachen Querschnitt ("instabile Fläche") trifft.
Dazu habe ich mal einige FEA-Vergleiche angestellt. Das waren zwar sicherlich keine super-professionellen Analysen, haben aber deutliche Qualitative Unterschiede gezeigt (simuliert habe ich die horizontale Krafteinleitung der EN-Prüfung).


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Dezember 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kannst du das, stefan, so machen, dass man keine lagerschalen mehr braucht?
> 
> man benutzt doch eh nur eine sorte lager, man braucht dort ja auch keine krassen toleranzen, da der konus des lagersitzes diese aufnimmt.
> 
> (abseits davon find ich den gedanken von dir zur vermeidung von fräskanten gut!)



Machbar ist das sicherlich... ich selbst habe sowas noch nie verwendet und auch das Gefühl, dass diese Bauform nicht mehr oft zum Einsatz kommt (hatte früher im Fahrradladen ab und an so ein System in den Fingern).
Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht leicht den Lagersitz nach dem schweißen so genau zu definieren wie das mittels sehr steifer Lagerschalen machbar ist (meine spontane Vermutung: die Lagerschale macht eher das Steuerrohr "rund", als dass sich der Schweißverzug übermäßig auf die Lagerschale auswirkt).


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Dezember 2014)

ist mal ganz interessant ein paar hintergründe beim rahmenbau zu erfahren.


----------



## Kharne (26. Dezember 2014)

Integrierte Steuersatzlagerschalen bringen in der Praxis nur Ärger. Fängt bei den Fertigungstoleranzen an und hört beim DAU auf, der mit lockerem Steuersatz rumfährt und den Rahmen so zerstört, wo bei nem herkömmlichen Steuersatz einfach die Schale getauscht wird.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Machbar ist das sicherlich... ich selbst habe sowas noch nie verwendet und auch das Gefühl, dass diese Bauform nicht mehr oft zum Einsatz kommt (hatte früher im Fahrradladen ab und an so ein System in den Fingern).
> Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht leicht den Lagersitz nach dem schweißen so genau zu definieren wie das mittels sehr steifer Lagerschalen machbar ist (meine spontane Vermutung: die Lagerschale macht eher das Steuerrohr "rund", als dass sich der Schweißverzug übermäßig auf die Lagerschale auswirkt).




wird nicht der lagersitz nach dem schweißen gefräst?

das ist doch auch der grund, dass du die fräskantenfreie rohrkonstruktion hast.

dabei wärs doch egal ob man einen Planfräser nimmt oder einen Fräser mit 45° vorne, welcher dann gleichzeitig der Lagersitz ist.

spart halt wieder die lagerschale


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Dezember 2014)

dann passt aber en winkelsteuersatz nich mehr, oder?
gibt ja leute die keine tapered gabeln fahren. (wie ich z.b.)


----------



## Kharne (26. Dezember 2014)

Der Steuerrohrwinkel ist dann fest.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Dezember 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wird nicht der lagersitz nach dem schweißen gefräst?
> 
> das ist doch auch der grund, dass du die fräskantenfreie rohrkonstruktion hast.
> 
> ...



Du musst unbedingt mal einen "gefrästen" Lagersitz auf Rundheit überprüfen... so ein Steuerrohr ist ein recht dünnwandiges Bauteil, das verformt sich durchaus beim Fräsen... wenn der Fräser wieder draußen ist, dann wird das immer noch ein bissl oval sein. Bei Sitzrohren ist mir das schon extrem aufgefallen.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2014)

das muss ich nicht, das glaube ich dir auch so 

aber gefräst wird nach dem scheißen ja auf jeden fall?
Gibt doch sicher große Fräser, mit 52 oder 53er durchmesser, welche vorne die benötigte 45° Fase dran haben. dann braucht man nicht im kreis fräsen sondern einmal rein und wieder raus.

ich bin nur immer der meinung nur weils alle anderen auch nicht so machen, muss es nicht zwanghaft das bessere sein.

lasse mich gerne aber eines besseren belehren was die lagerschalentechnik angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt, in der Praxis ist es Murks. Alleine die Lager zu beschaffen, für Hope, FSA und Co. kriegt man die mal eben bestellt, versuch mal welche für ein Dartmoor Hornet zu kaufen...


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2014)

sind ja alles die gleichen lager... für den kunden ändert sich nix, der kann sich dann ja wenn er will nen hope steuersatz kaufen und die lagerschalten an den christbaum hängen.

aber wir wissen ja jetz, dass es in der praxis murx ist... achtung sarkasmus


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Nach dem Scheißen wird gewischt, nicht gefräst 
Ich würde mich auch über ganz normale Lagerschalen freuen zumindest wenn Du das meinst was LV bei den MK8 und 9 angestellt hat. Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt murks aber halt proprietär. Einfach mal so ein WSS einbauen , ist dann halt nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aber wir wissen ja jetz, dass es in der praxis murx ist... achtung sarkasmus



Ja dummerweise ist das Sarkasmus und nicht Ironie...

G.


----------



## nuts (26. Dezember 2014)

Glaube mit integriertem Steuersatz (Lager im Steuerrohr) machen wir uns keine Freunde, habe mich nicht mal getraut, das abstimmen zu lassen. Integrierte Lager haben im Steuersatz wie im Innenlager hier nicht den sensationellen Ruf 

Was ich aber persönlich gar nicht so doof fände: Im Hauptlager ein Innenlager zu verwenden.

Das bietet eigentlich alles, wonach wir gesucht haben:

Der Lagersitz kann ausgerieben werden - damit fluchten die Lager perfekt und können beste Toleranzen aufweisen
Darin kommen Schrägkugellager zum Einsatz, in O-Anordnung
Das Gehäuse verfügt über einen Flansch. Das heißt: Wir brauchen keine Nut im Rahmen, die Lager werden eingepresst und stützen sich axial außen ab.
Die Dichtung ist gleich dabei, baut schön schlank und hat sich bewährt, z.B. wie hier http://www.acros.de/datasheets/83.00.000S.pdf
Man kann sein Bike individualisieren und tunen, weil verschiedene Pressfit-Innenlager (nicht BB30) kompatibel sind
Das Gewicht sollte kaum über der Variante mit Segeringen liegen (liegt sogar unter dem der Lager beim Prototypen).


----------



## Brainman (26. Dezember 2014)

Hätte ich nichts dagegen. Beim Steuersatz allerdings hätte ich gern Lager die ich auch einfach beschaffen und wechseln bzw. Variieren kann.


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Glaube mit integriertem Steuersatz (Lager im Steuerrohr) machen wir uns keine Freunde, habe mich nicht mal getraut, das abstimmen zu lassen. Integrierte Lager haben im Steuersatz wie im Innenlager hier nicht den sensationellen Ruf
> 
> Was ich aber persönlich gar nicht so doof fände: Im Hauptlager ein Innenlager zu verwenden.
> 
> ...


Steuersatz Lager klingen sehr gut, haben im allgemeinen auch ein ähnliches Anforderungs Profil (geringe Rotation, hohe Lasten).


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja dummerweise ist das Sarkasmus und nicht Ironie...
> 
> G.




ups, da bin ich nicht so sattelfest. hab ich im deutschunterricht nicht gut aufgepasst 

zwecks integrierten steuersätzen:

dann halt nicht ;


----------



## nuts (27. Dezember 2014)

nur zu eurer Information: Ich geh jetzt bis nächstes Jahr Ski fahren  (versuche aber WLAN zu finden...). Basti macht einen auf verschollen, aber immerhin hält Stefan die Fahne noch ein bisschen hoch. Das ICB war heute morgen schon im Schnee spielen, sehr lustig (und so lange es kalt ist passt auch die Reifenfreiheit  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (27. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ....Was ich aber persönlich gar nicht so doof fände: Im Hauptlager ein Innenlager zu verwenden.



 Sehr gute Idee. Habe ich ja auch schon mal vorgeschlagen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...-spezialist-igus.706172/page-27#post-12118239



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....Deshalb mein "deutscher" Maschinenbauer-Vorschlag fürs Hauptlager: Reset-Innenlager-Kit. Und zwar die GXP-Variante mit Los-/Festlager....


----------



## Kharne (27. Dezember 2014)

Warum dann kein BSA Lager?


----------



## Rick7 (27. Dezember 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig, der Stefan will ein Standard innenlager am hauptdrehpunkt des hinterbaus verbauen? Find ich ne geniale Idee.
Überall zu bekommen, und eigentlich recht günstig. Von was reden wir?
Pressfit oder aussenliegende schalen mit gewinde?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Dezember 2014)

na hoffentlich aussenliegende schalen mit gewinde. den pressfit mist sollen andere verbauen....


----------



## Rick7 (27. Dezember 2014)

Jo seh ich auch so aber baut halt recht breit. Aber echt sehr coole Idee. Hat das schon n Hersteller gemacht? Hollowtech 2, gxp und konsorten sind halt echt easy zu tauschen. Wobei Shimano da eindeutig mein Favorit in Sachen Preis / Leistung ist.


----------



## ONE78 (27. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube santa hatte das mal bei nen eingelenker. finde aber diese technische notloesung mit verschraubten, aussenliegenden lagern suboptimal. ich finde die verbauten schraegkugellager sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Dezember 2014)

Sind Innenlager Schrägkugellager?
 Von dem Aspekt fände ich Steuersatz - Lager sonst sinniger , aber der Vorschlag kam aktuell von nuts, nicht von Stefan.


----------



## Rick7 (27. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt der nuts wars. Wieso müssen die auch das selbe avatar Bild haben 
Hmm aber Steuersatz Lager sind doch so gut wie alle konisch abgeschrägt. Nicht ganz einfach da das passende zu finden.


----------



## foreigner (28. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan.Stark :
1. Dein alter, "fitzeliger" Übergang von Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr war um ein vielfaches schöner als der neue Entwurf. Den fand ich nämlich elegant, den neuen langweilig.(Viel zu groß-flächig) Bitte wieder zurück!
2. Ich möchte keine auf keinen Fall integrierte Lager im Steuerrohr sondern ganz normale Integrierte Steuersatzschalen. Die Steursätze mit integrierten Lagern haben nicht umsonst einen schlechte Ruf hier. Am Ende ist immer der Sitz Lagersitz (das Steuerrohr) ausgenudelt. Das ist nun wirklich keine neue Erkenntnis mehr. Mit integrierten Steuersatzschalen passiert das eigentlich nicht. Wenn dann geht der Steuersatz hobs, der ist aber wenigstens austauschbar. Außerdem war schon der Plan, dass der hier passt:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp
3. Innenlager als Hauptlager finde ich nicht schlecht, aber wenn Innenlager als Hinterbaulager bitte nur Standard mit Schraubschalen und auf keinen Fall Pressfit. Selbe Thema wie im Steuerrohr.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute... hier noch ein modifizierter Entwurf. Die Streben der "H-Abstützung" setzen jetzt deutlich näher an der Dämpferverlängerung an, um ein zusätzliches Verstärkungsblech einzusparen. Das Yoke kann dadurch auch noch ein Stück kleiner ausfallen, was weiteres Gewicht spart:



Leider ist der Gewicht von linken und rechtem Yoke immer noch viel zu hoch, die "Ausleger" um die Streben aufzunehmen kosten ein Haufen extra Gewicht.
Ich bin mir mittlerweile sicher, dass eine "Y-Verstrebung" (ähnlich zum ersten Muster-Entwurf, nur voluminöser) deutlich mehr Sinn machen würde... ich schätze bei vergleichbarer Steifigkeit könnten um die 100gr drin sein.

Hier stellt sich halt die Frage: Technik oder Optik?


----------



## foreigner (28. Dezember 2014)

oder Umwerfer weg, dann wird´s auch leichter.
" bei Vergleichbarer Steifigkeit ..."  sicher ? Wundert mich etwas. Aber wenn´s so ist, dann von mir aus..., wobei mit direkter Anbindung an die Dämpferverlängerung schaut der H-Hinterbau jetzt halt schon echt gut aus.
So lange du den Steuerrohrbereich wieder verschönerst ist mir alles recht.


----------



## foreigner (28. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Zwischen den "Auslegern" des Yokes für die Streben und dem Umwerfer ist jetzt aber eigentlich noch eine Menge Platz. Könnte man da nicht noch enger ran, dann werden die Ausleger viel kleiner. Sieht ja fast aus, als könne man die Streben beinahe bis zum Drehpunkt direkt durchziehen und braucht die Ausleger kaum, oder jedenfalls wesentlich kleiner. Oder geht´s da um den seitlichen Versatz (quasi 3. Dimension)? Das erkennt man so natürlich schlecht.


----------



## Fury (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier stellt sich halt die Frage: Technik oder Optik?


Beides! Für Technik UND Optik ist die Y-Strebe deutlich die bessere Lösung! (Vorsicht! Persönliche Meinung!)


----------



## ONE78 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das es technisch nicht die bessere Lösung ist, kann man nachrechnen!
und optisch taugt mir die auch nicht!

ich finde die idee von @foreigner ganz gut, die streben zur dämpferanbindung hinter den umwerfer zu packen. So eine X statt H verstrebung hatte ich auch schonmal vorgeschlagen.
Oder eben den ausleger mehr nach oben, dicht am umwerfer vorbei.

 Man müsste die ganze problemstelle mal von hinten sehen um die platzverhältnisse besser einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : Zwischen den "Auslegern" des Yokes für die Streben und dem Umwerfer ist jetzt aber eigentlich noch eine Menge Platz. Könnte man da nicht noch enger ran, dann werden die Ausleger viel kleiner. Sieht ja fast aus, als könne man die Streben beinahe bis zum Drehpunkt direkt durchziehen und braucht die Ausleger kaum, oder jedenfalls wesentlich kleiner. Oder geht´s da um den seitlichen Versatz (quasi 3. Dimension)? Das erkennt man so natürlich schlecht.



Der gezeigte Umwerfer ist für die kleinste mögliche Kettenblattkombination... für größere Kettenblätter sitzt der weiter oben. In der gezeigten Kombination sind da grad mal ~10mm Platz und wer weiß, wie die Umwerfer in der Saison 2016 ausehen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Das es technisch nicht die bessere Lösung ist, kann man nachrechnen!
> und optisch taugt mir die auch nicht!
> 
> ich finde die idee von @foreigner ganz gut, die streben zur dämpferanbindung hinter den umwerfer zu packen. So eine X statt H verstrebung hatte ich auch schonmal vorgeschlagen.
> ...



Wie würde Dein Ansatz zur Berechnung aussehen? Händisch oder computergestützte FEA?

Wäre jemand aus der Community bereit so eine Aufgabe zu übernehmen? Ich bin a) nicht der Berechnungskönig und b) zeitlich & nervlich grenzwertig ausgelastet. Große Simulations-Sessions sind im Moment einfach nicht drin...

EDIT: Mache gleich mal ein Bild von schräg hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt schwierig die Situation nur anhand von Bildern zu verdeutlichen... eigentlich brauchts dafür ein 3D-Model:













Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Ja ich weiß, dass die Verstrebung zwischen linken und rechtem Yoke fehlt


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Dezember 2014)

Du könntest ja ein 3d PDF erstellen - oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber nur ohne Umerwerfer... und das bringt nicht viel (und die Datei wird riesengroß... dann besser ne eDrawings, das Programm kann sich ja jeder frei runter laden)

EDIT: Wenn jemand ernsthaft beim Konstruieren helfen mag, dann würde ich mich evtl. breit schlagen lassen ne Parasolid oder Iges vom Rahmen raus zu rücken (geht aber leider nur ohne die Umwerfer-, Dämpfer- und Gabeldummies). Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Paintking (28. Dezember 2014)

Warum werden denn die Kettenstreben in unterschiedlichen Winkeln geführt? Auf der rechten Seite wird die ja wahrscheinlich wegen der Kette waagerecht geführt, warum macht man das nicht auch links so? Das sieht so unsymetrisch aus. Welche Vorteile hat das denn? Wird das wegen Gewichtseinsparnis gemacht? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi Stefan... jepp, dass ist wegen der Gewichtsersparnis (so kann das Yoke auf der linken Seite sehr klein werden). Bei diesem Bike bin ich aber immer mehr am zweifeln, ob wir damit einen Vorteil generieren können. Evtl. beschäftige ich mich noch mal mit einer (fast) symmetrischen Lösung.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paintking (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich muss mich erstmal wieder mit der Materie befassen, bin leider ein paar Jahre nicht mehr aktiv gewesen. In den paar Jahren hat sich einiges getan, wie ich sehe. 

Schönen Gruß aus deiner alten Heimat .

Gruß Stefan


----------



## veraono (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Verdammt schwierig die Situation nur anhand von Bildern zu verdeutlichen... eigentlich brauchts dafür ein 3D-Model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du denn mal gecheckt ob da noch Platz für die obere Querverbindung ist nachdem du mit den Streben näher zur Dämpfer-Verlängerung gerückt bist?
Ich dachte das wäre der Grund gewesen sie weiter hinten anzusetzen.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> (..) und wer weiß, wie die Umwerfer in der Saison 2016 ausehen...



Garnicht


----------



## codit (28. Dezember 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Garnicht


Aber in den Bergen erst, wenn die nötigen Kassetten bezahlbar sind oder deren größtes Ritzel aus Stahl ist. Oder alle Pinion bzw. Rohloff fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Dezember 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Aber in den Bergen erst, wenn die nötigen Kassetten bezahlbar sind oder deren größtes Ritzel aus Stahl ist. Oder alle Pinion bzw. Rohloff fahren.



Oder dickere Beine haben


----------



## codit (28. Dezember 2014)

Oder so! Aber bezahlbar (XT Kassette) heißt dann schon ordentlich dicke Waderln. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die dann aber konditionell eher nicht so optimal. Ich halt mich jetzt besser wieder raus, bin ja getriebeaffin.


----------



## hnx (29. Dezember 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Oder dickere Beine haben


und die Knie kaputt.


----------



## django013 (29. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei diesem Bike bin ich aber immer mehr am zweifeln, ob wir damit einen Vorteil generieren können. Evtl. beschäftige ich mich noch mal mit einer (fast) symmetrischen Lösung.


Der symmetrische Hinterbau war doch schon vor einer Weile im Gespräch. Damals war das Argument, rechts und links gleiche Rohre verwenden zu können - was preiswerter wäre.
Also wenn die Festigkeit keinen asymmetrischen Hinterbau erzwingt, wäre ich doch sehr für einen symmetrischen!
Sieht viel ruhiger und angenehmer aus und macht das Gesamtbild um einiges stimmiger.


----------



## Paintking (29. Dezember 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Festigkeit keinen asymmetrischen Hinterbau erzwingt, wäre ich doch sehr für einen symmetrischen!
> Sieht viel ruhiger und angenehmer aus und macht das Gesamtbild um einiges stimmiger.



Das sehe ich auch so. Mir gefällt die Asymmetrie überhaupt nicht. Normal bin ich ja für "form follows function", wenn es hier aber "nur" um das Gewicht geht, wäre mir eine symmetrische Lösung auch lieber.


----------



## pezolived (29. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du musst unbedingt mal einen "gefrästen" Lagersitz auf Rundheit überprüfen... so ein Steuerrohr ist ein recht dünnwandiges Bauteil, das verformt sich durchaus beim Fräsen... wenn der Fräser wieder draußen ist, dann wird das immer noch ein bissl oval sein. Bei Sitzrohren ist mir das schon extrem aufgefallen.



Wenn man die Sitze ausspindelt, anstatt sie zirkular zu fräsen, dann sind sie - ordentliche Einspannung des Steuerkopfes vorausgesetzt - hinterher auch rund. Beim Zirkularfräsen und den höllischen Vorschüben, die heutzutage in Alu gefahren werden, gibt's immer ein Problem bei den Quadrantenübergängen, wenn also eine Achse die Richtung umkehren muß. Produktionsmaschinen haben häufig auch keine direkten Wegmeßsysteme, sondern gucken auf die Kugelrollspindel (Drehgeber) und schließen daraus auf die Achsposition. Das Umkehrspiel im Antrieb kriegen die also garnicht mit. Man kann das freilich vorab ermitteln und in der Steuerung zu kompensieren versuchen. Das wird auch stets gemacht, aber das Ergebnis ist immer unbefriedigend, da von der "Tagesform" der Maschine (Temperatur), der Geschwindigkeit/Beschleunigung/Ruck und den aktuellen Massen abhängig. Es ist also keine Regelung mehr, sondern ein Stochern im Nebel. Aber auch bei direkten Meßsystemen kann man durch Messung der Rundheit immer rausfinden, wie das Teil aufgespannt war und in welcher Richtung die Achsen orientiert waren. Die Abweichung ist aber i.d.R. tolerabel, wenn die Maschine halbwegs in Schuß war.

Mit Spindeln vermeidet man all dies, weil die Achsen in der XY-Ebene dabei stillstehen. Der Sitz kann dann nur rund werden. Unrund wird er dann wieder, wenn man die Lagerschalen einpreßt, weil das Lenkkopfrohr wegen der angeschweißten Rahmenrohre keine radial einheitliche Steifigkeit besitzt. Deshalb war's früher(tm) bei Motorradrahmen aus Stahlrohr gute Sitte, das Lenkkopfrohr nach oben und unten ein Stück weit überstehen zu lassen, damit der Bereich des Lagersitzes sich allseitig frei dehnen kann. Im Zeitalter von Alurahmen mit ihren voluminösen Querschnitten und der Feilscherei beim Fahrrad um jedes Gramm ist das aber wohl nicht mehr drin. 
Winkelsteuersätze sehe ich aus dem gleichen Grund übrigens kritisch. In eingebautem Zustand können die aufgrund der radial ungleichen Wandstärke und Steifigkeit m.E. nicht mehr rund sein. Wahrscheinlich spielt sich das in irgendwelchen tolerierbaren Bereichen ab, aber ideal ist es ganz sicher nicht.


Gruß,

Clemens


PS: Wenn gewünscht, gehört Ausspindeln beim Einholen der Angebote ins Pflichtenheft. Für den Fertiger bedeutet dies zwei zusätzliche Werkzeugwechsel und eben das Vorhandensein dieser Werkzeuge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Dezember 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sitze ausspindelt, anstatt sie zirkular zu fräsen, dann sind sie - ordentliche Einspannung des Steuerkopfes vorausgesetzt - hinterher auch rund. Beim Zirkularfräsen und den höllischen Vorschüben, die heutzutage in Alu gefahren werden, gibt's immer ein Problem bei den Quadrantenübergängen, wenn also eine Achse die Richtung umkehren muß. Produktionsmaschinen haben häufig auch keine direkten Wegmeßsysteme, sondern gucken auf die Kugelrollspindel (Drehgeber) und schließen daraus auf die Achsposition. Das Umkehrspiel im Antrieb kriegen die also garnicht mit. Man kann das freilich vorab ermitteln und in der Steuerung zu kompensieren versuchen. Das wird auch stets gemacht, aber das Ergebnis ist immer unbefriedigend, da von der "Tagesform" der Maschine (Temperatur), der Geschwindigkeit/Beschleunigung/Ruck und den aktuellen Massen abhängig. Es ist also keine Regelung mehr, sondern ein Stochern im Nebel. Aber auch bei direkten Meßsystemen kann man durch Messung der Rundheit immer rausfinden, wie das Teil aufgespannt war und in welcher Richtung die Achsen orientiert waren. Die Abweichung ist aber i.d.R. tolerabel, wenn die Maschine halbwegs in Schuß war.
> 
> Mit Spindeln vermeidet man all dies, weil die Achsen in der XY-Ebene dabei stillstehen. Der Sitz kann dann nur rund werden. Unrund wird er dann wieder, wenn man die Lagerschalen einpreßt, weil das Lenkkopfrohr wegen der angeschweißten Rahmenrohre keine radial einheitliche Steifigkeit besitzt. Deshalb war's früher(tm) bei Motorradrahmen aus Stahlrohr gute Sitte, das Lenkkopfrohr nach oben und unten ein Stück weit überstehen zu lassen, damit der Bereich des Lagersitzes sich allseitig frei dehnen kann. Im Zeitalter von Alurahmen mit ihren voluminösen Querschnitten und der Feilscherei beim Fahrrad um jedes Gramm ist das aber wohl nicht mehr drin.
> Winkelsteuersätze sehe ich aus dem gleichen Grund übrigens kritisch. In eingebautem Zustand können die aufgrund der radial ungleichen Wandstärke und Steifigkeit m.E. nicht mehr rund sein. Wahrscheinlich spielt sich das in irgendwelchen tolerierbaren Bereichen ab, aber ideal ist es ganz sicher nicht.
> ...



Oha... ich glaube, wenn Du Dir mal die harte Realität des Rahmenbaus in Asien (und anderswo...) anschaust, dann magst Du kein Fahrrad mehr fahren 
Da werden die Tretlager (Gewinde schneiden & Stirnfläche "Planfräsen") und Steuersatz zur Bearbeitung nach dem Schweißen von Hand auf einen einfachen Bock gelegt und dann fahren die Werkzeuge bei. Teilweise wird der Rahmen dabei von Hand festgehalten. Von einer ernsthaften Einspannung kann da keine rede sein. Das beste, was Dir passieren kann ist, wenn wenigstens die Stirnflächen im Shop mit einem guten Handwerkzeug nachgearbeitet werden (den Durchmesser des Lagersitzes ein weiteres mal Bearbeiten sehe ich mittlerweile kritisch, das kann auch zu "lockeren" Lagerschalen führen).

Die Rohre werden übrigens u.A. so knapp am Steuerrohr angesetzt, damit es weniger Probleme bei der horizontalen Krafteinleitung im EN-Test gibt ...und natürlich weil besser aussieht.

Wäre schön, wenn in der Bikeindustrie eine höhere Entwicklungtiefe im Produkt stecken würde... aber die kurzen Produktzyklen, das Budget und die Stückzahlen machen das ziemlich schwierig.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Mit "Fräsen" bei der Nachbearbeitung ist übrigens eher Reiben gemeint (allerdings teilweise mit heftigem Materialabtrag), habe das nur wegen dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch so genannt.


----------



## frankenstein (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus!
Ein Beitrag von mir zur Umwerferproblematik...
Was haltet ihr von nur EINER Abstützung (linke Seite) zw. Ketten- u. Sitzstrebe? ( à la Santa Cruz Bronson)
Das schafft den Platz den ihr braucht, spart Gewicht und dürfte keine wirklichen Einbusen bei der Steifigkeit bringen.
Gruß,
Frank

PS: Es wäre dann aber eine Querverstrebung an den Sitzstreben notwendig um wieder eine steife Box zu bekommen!


----------



## Fladder72 (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Santa Cruz stützt sich doch noch zusätzlich über die Dämpferumlenkung oben am Sitzrohr ab. Eine Umlenkunmg kommt beim ICB2.0 aber nicht in Frage...


----------



## veraono (29. Dezember 2014)

Eben, ist ein komplett anderes System das durch die Abstützung über zwei Wippen wenig Anforderungen an die Steifigkeit des hinteren Rahmen-Dreieck hat. Ist bei uns hier grundlegend anders, wir haben höchste Ansprüche an eben diese .


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit welchem CAD Programm arbeitet ihr eigentlich?

Ich würde die Streben gerne in die Dämpferaufnahme integriert sehen.

Beim Rechnen ist wohl das Problem, dass die meisten FE Programme die ins CAD eingebaut sind nur statisch rechnen können.

Bilder mir Kurbel und Kettenblätter fände ich mal hilfreich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi mpirklbauer,

konstruiert wird auf Solidworks.

Wie meinst Du das mit der Integration in die Dämpferaufnahme? Wenn Du nur das Design meinst... die Dämpferverlängerung wird noch geändert.

Bilder mit Kurbel und Kettenblättern kann ich die Tage mal machen (sitze grad an was anderem und morgen noch Termin), aber ich kann Dir schon sagen: Es ist sauknapp! Ich habe den Bauraum vom Yoke bis an die Grenze genutzt und auch die Kettenstreben können wegen der Kurbel nicht weiter nach außen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2014)

Mein Wunsch wäre: Nach Fertigstellung der Konstruktion bitte die Geo der Ausfallenden/Achsanbindung verfügbar machen. Dann kann man sich für Rohloff etwas drehen/fräsen. Und das Rad würde für mich interessant!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Dezember 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch wäre: Nach Fertigstellung der Konstruktion bitte die Geo der Ausfallenden/Achsanbindung verfügbar machen. Dann kann man sich für Rohloff etwas drehen/fräsen. Und das Rad würde für mich interessant!



Hi codit,

das sollte kein Problem sein. Allerdings schon mal ein wichtiger Hinweis: Da die Steckachse gesetzt ist musst Du entweder eine erhebliche Modifikation an der Rohloff vor nehmen (eher schwierig) oder den Hinterbau neu bauen (auch nicht so leicht) oder den Hinterbau mit neuen Ausfallenden versehen. Wenn Du den gegebenen Hinterbau modifizieren möchtest, dann achte darauf, dass das Teil zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit aus AL6061 gefertigt wird. D.h. Du musst nach dem Schweißen eine Wärmebehandlung vornehmen... und in D gibt es kaum eine Firma die Bock auf Einzelstücke hat, einen kleinen (Versuchs-)Ofen UND VOR ALLEM den korrekten Wärmebehandlungsprozess für AL6061 bieten kann (das notwendige Abschrecken des Rahmens ist der Knackpunkt).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

der Speedhub Achsdurchmesser von 10mm wäre bei einem solchen Einsatzszenario natürlich gesetzt. Die Haltbarkeit muss dann individuell der Anwender verantworten! Die Offenlegung der Anschlussbemaßung der Hinterachse würde die Fertigung geeigneter Achsadapter erleichtern. Insbesondere die Ausführung einer optimierten Drehmomentabstützung (Formschluss) erfordert die Kenntnis von Geo-Details rund um die Hinterachse.

Grüße
codit

PS: derartiges wurde bei diversen 142x12 Hinterbauten bereits erfolgreich umgesetzt


----------



## django013 (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin,



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> musst Du entweder eine erhebliche Modifikation an der Rohloff vor nehmen (eher schwierig) oder den Hinterbau neu bauen (auch nicht so leicht) oder den Hinterbau mit neuen Ausfallenden versehen.


Ups, das liest sich nicht so dolle 

Ich hatte auch darauf gehofft, Rohloff und den Rahmen verheiraten zu können.
Es gab doch mal die Version, bei der die Ausfallenden angeschraubte Endstücke hatten. Das hatte mir sehr gut gefallen, da damit die Möglichkeit der Umrüstung gegeben wäre (evtl. sogar Support direkt von Alutech aus  )

Wäre schön, wenn in der Richtung noch Bewegung möglich wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Ups, das liest sich nicht so dolle
> ...



So schwer wird das nicht werden @django013 ! Adapterlösungen für die Speedhub in 12mm Achsaufnahmen sind ja kein Hexenwerk.
Schön wäre halt, eine saubere und optisch unauffällige Drehmomentabstützung hin zu bekommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich will ja niemanden den Spaß am basteln verderben... aber warum wollen immer noch Leute mit Rohloff im Fully fahren? Vor allem in einem Fully, dass besonders fahraktiv sein soll? In einer Tourengurke kann ich es ja noch verstehen, aber hier muss ich ganz klar aus Sicht des Konstrukteurs sagen: Eine Rohloff hat in so einem Bike nix zu suchen, hier steht das Fahrwerk ganz weit oben auf der Prio-Liste. Das Gewicht der Rohloff wirkt sich extrem negativ im Hinterbau aus. Wer das nicht spürt, dem rate ich (ohne das jetzt irgendwie böse oder dumm zu meinen) eher zu einem gemütlichen Tourenfully, da das ICB dann nicht die optimale Lösung darstellen wird.

Wie gesagt... das soll keinen vom Basteln abhalten, das macht ja Freude  Es macht nur vom technischen wenig Sinn 

EDIT: Wer schon mal die Fanes "normal" im Vergleich zur Pinion Fanes gefahren ist, weiß was ein paar Gramm am Hinterrad ausmachen.
Wenn also jemand an einer Pinion-Version arbeiten will, dann würde ich sogar noch die modifizierte Kinematik dazu liefern (der Hauptdrehpunkt muss ja ziemlich weit wandern). Pinion macht echt Sinn fürs Fahrwerk (und sonst auch)!

EDIT 2: Rohloff macht auch Sinn, bin selber viele Jahre damit gefahren... aber eben nicht in einem sportlichen Fully


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemanden den Spaß am basteln verderben... aber warum wollen immer noch Leute mit Rohloff im Fully fahren? Vor allem in einem Fully, dass besonders fahraktiv sein soll? In einer Tourengurke kann ich es ja noch verstehen, aber hier muss ich ganz klar aus Sicht des Konstrukteurs sagen: Eine Rohloff hat in so einem Bike nix zu suchen, hier steht das Fahrwerk ganz weit oben auf der Prio-Liste. Das Gewicht der Rohloff wirkt sich extrem negativ im Hinterbau aus. Wer das nicht spürt, dem rate ich (ohne das jetzt irgendwie böse oder dumm zu meinen) eher zu einem gemütlichen Tourenfully, da das ICB dann nicht die optimale Lösung darstellen wird.
> 
> Wie gesagt... das soll keinen vom Basteln abhalten, das macht ja Freude  Es macht nur vom technischen wenig Sinn
> 
> ...



Sicher hast Du mit Deinem Einwand recht! Ich habe für mich persönlich halt entschieden, nie mehr Kettenschaltung zu fahren. Sobald die "kleinen" Pinion-Varianten im Frühjahr verfügbar sind, ist der Zapfen beim Fully für mich erste (und einzige) Wahl. Aber nur, wenn der Hersteller auch eine Rahmenintegration anbietet. Für einen Eigen(um)bau fehlen mir da in jedem Fall die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## django013 (30. Dezember 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Gewicht der Rohloff wirkt sich extrem negativ im Hinterbau aus. Wer das nicht spürt, dem rate ich (ohne das jetzt irgendwie böse oder dumm zu meinen) eher zu einem gemütlichen Tourenfully, da das ICB dann nicht die optimale Lösung darstellen wird.


Tja, ich bin dann wohl die Hummel unter den Radlern 

Wenn man Physiker fragt, dann können Hummeln garnicht fliegen. Gut dass die Hummel das nicht weiß 
Ich bringe ca. 130kg Kampfgewicht auf die Wage. Mit Rucksack (ich fahre nie ohne), Regenklamotten, Rad etc. pp knacke ich locker die 150kg. 
Eigentlich(tm) dürfte ich garnich Rad fahren.
Egal - ich spüre jedenfalls keinen Unterschied, ob die Hinterradnabe jetzt 1 Kilo mehr wiegt oder nicht. Was ich dagegen sehr deutlich spüre, ist ob ein Reifen jetzt ein Leichtlaufreifen ist, oder ob der Reifen ne "Spaßbremse" (ala Marathon Ultremo) ist.
Letztens war ich ungeplant in der Bücherei und hab mir den Rucksack voll gepackt. Waren locker 5kg Zusatzgewicht.
An meinem Heimhupsel (ich habe immer am Ende jeder Tour nochmal eben so 100hm) merkte ich keinen Unterschied zu sonst.
Ich weiß, wenn ich von sportlicher Fahrweise rede, ist das mit Sicherheit was anderes, als wenn einer von den Alphatestern das sagt. Ich fahre keine Bikeparks, nur kwerfeldein - und sportlich heißt für mich, ohne Rücksicht auf die Piste reintreten.
Da hat das Radl ganz schön was zu verkraften.

Ich fahre jetzt 12 Jahre Rohloff und habe nicht vor zu wechseln. Wenn mich deshalb jemand als unsportlich bezeichnet, dann sei es so


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Dezember 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt 12 Jahre Rohloff und habe nicht vor zu wechseln. Wenn mich deshalb jemand als unsportlich bezeichnet, dann sei es so



So wars ja auch nicht gemeint, nur weil jemand nicht immer auf der letzten Rille unterwegs ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass er unsportlich wäre!!!
In diesem Fall geht es aber eher um ein Bike, dass auf heizen & spielen optimiert ist... deswegen würde ich in diesem Fall keine Rohloff verwenden.


----------



## foreigner (30. Dezember 2014)

Uiuiui. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt gerne bischen konstruieren, ich bin derzeit allerdings zeitlich sehr stark eingeschränkt, das wird einfach nichts.
Wer sich selbst eine Rohloff dran basteln will, der kann das natürlich tun. Allerdings bin ich da ganz bei Stefan. Rohloff macht an so einem Rad gar keinen Sinn. 
Die Kettenstreben sollten wir mal schön lassen wo sie sind. Wir bauen immer noch ein technisches Produkt. Das soll zwar gut aussehen, aber es soll vor allem bestmöglich funktionieren. Die leichte Asymetrie der Kettenstreben sieht man bestenfalls auf Bilder, in der Praxis fällt sowas kaum auf und ich finde es auch gar nicht Nachteilig. Es ist leichter, also so machen. 
Bei den "Dämpferstreben" bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig. Prinzipiell bin ich  der Meinung, dass die steifere Lösung die bessere ist. Der kritischste Punkt an unserem Rahmen ist die nicht abgestützte Dämpferverlängerung. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall schauen, dass wir eine sehr steife Lösung bekommen für eine hohe Dauerhaltbarkeit des Dämpfers. Das schlimmste wäre, wenn der Rahmen Dämpfer killt.
Theoretisch ist die H-Lösung mit einem breiten Querbalken und ja noch einer Verbindung unten durch das Yoke sicherlich die bessere Lösung. Wenn ich mir das so betrachte, dann kommen mir aber Zweifel. 
Wir setzen die Streben an Ausleger, die ausgefräste Bauteile sind, links noch dazu einen recht "dünnen" Ausleger um über das Lager zu kommen, damit die Streben gleichmäßig zum Sitzrohr stehen. Das ist nicht wirklich eine direkte Verbindung der Streben zu dem Lager. Wenn wir das Yoke (das es ja eh geben wird) massiver und steifer ausführen und darauf ein Y setzen, bei dem das untere Bauteil so breit und voluminös ausfällt, wie möglich dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die Y Variante ähnlich steif (vielleicht ja sogar steifer) wird, wie diese H-Variante. Wenn dann ein Gewichtsvorteil vorhanden ist, dann bin ich auch für Y. Form follows function. 
So, Stefan, es tut mir ja leid, aber das muss halt jemand mal konstruieren und simulieren was besser (steifer) wäre ...
"Schöner" finde ich immer noch H.

Ganz nebenbei wäre ich immer noch dafür einfach den dämlichen Umwerfer weg zu lassen, der die Probleme ja alle erst verursacht und den die Mehrheit nicht wollte.


----------



## foreigner (30. Dezember 2014)

Wobei bei der breiten Ausführung des Y der Umwerfer ja auch wieder im weg steht. Also in jedem Fall steht der Umwerfer einer leichten und steifen Lösung im Wege. Weg damit ! Wir haben bald 2015.


----------



## django013 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hi,



foreigner schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich da ganz bei Stefan. Rohloff macht an so einem Rad gar keinen Sinn.


Ich fände es schön, wenn das der entscheiden dürfte, der bereit ist, das bike zu kaufen 

Für mich persönlich sieht es so aus:
Ein bike muss mich optisch ansprechen und qualitativ überzeugen. Das hat sich bisher bewährt und so werde ich auch weiter vorgehen.
Mein jetziges Bike bekam das Test-Fazit: für Radler, denen das beste gerade gut genug ist.
Das passt zu mir 
12 Jahre, 3 Unfälle und trotzdem: wenn's denn mal geputzt wird, sieht es aus, wie am ersten Tag.
Bislang fühle ich mich bei allem, was ich über das ICB2.0 Bike und deren Planung las, sehr gut aufgehoben.

Nicht jeder, der sich einen SUV leistet, fährt damit ins Gelände und nicht jeder, der sich einen Sportwagen leistet, kann auch Rennen fahren.
Trotzdem halte ich beides für legitime Anschaffungen


----------



## Pilatus (30. Dezember 2014)

Aber Schraubst du an einen Ferrari eine Anhängerkupplung? Es funktioniert, aber es gibt sinnvollere Zugmaschinen. Und ähnlich ist es mit Rohloff und dem icb2. Es mag vielleicht funktionieren, ist aber nicht ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (30. Dezember 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber Schraubst du an einen Ferrari eine Anhängerkupplung?


Lach - an meinem Rennrad hatte ich ne Anhängerkupplung 
... und früher war die Anhängerkupplung ein probates Mittel, ein grünes Nummernschild für den Sportwagen zu bekommen.

Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich will niemand bekehren, bzw. zwingen Rohloff zu fahren.
Deshalb mecker ich ja auch nicht an Abstimmungsergebnissen rum. 
Aber wenn schon jetzt geplant ist, verschiedene Varianten des bikes anzubieten, warum nicht auch ne Option für Rohloff anbieten, bzw. zumindest ermöglichen?
So wie es aussieht bin ich nicht der einzige, für den Rohloff keine Spaßbremse darstellt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Dezember 2014)

Für die Roloff braucht es aber einen extra Hinterbau weil die Ausfallenden nunmal X12 und fest verschweißt sind. Wechselausfallenden bringen unerwünschtes Mehrgewicht. Als Serienhersteller müßte Alutech einen kompletten Hinterbau vorhalten inkl entsprechendem Konstruktivem Aufwand um eine saubere Drehmomentstütze zu bieten. Für eine sehr schmale Nische, die sie nichtmal für Sinnvoll erachten.
Warum sollten sie diesen Mehraufwand betreiben? Und vor allem, würdet ihr den Mehrpreis dafür bezahlen wollen? Ich denke die Stückzahlen für ein ICB2 Roloff düften eher niedrig zweistellig bleiben, und auf die müsste dann der Mehraufwand umgelegt werden...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde diese Rohloff Diskussion vœllig überflüssig, sorry. 
Das ist total irrelevant.

Wenn ich mal so ein ICB kaufen wollen wùrde, dann muss es funktionieren. Dazu gehõrt für mich ein ultrasteifer Hinterbau!
Ein bocksteifer Rahmen, so leicht wie mõglich, und kein 4kg Monster wie meine Fanes. So wie die ersten Litevilles.


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Für die Roloff braucht es aber einen extra Hinterbau weil die Ausfallenden nunmal X12 und fest verschweißt sind.


NEIN! Jeder der nicht ganz ungeschickt ist kann sich eine Adapterlösung "basteln". Individuelle Beispiele kenne ich mehrere. Ich wollte oben nur darauf hinaus, dass es toll wäre wenn Stefan die finale 3D-Geo des Rahmens in der Umgebung beider Ausfallenden offenlegt. Dann kann wer will über eine schöne Speedhub-Integration nachdenken.

Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche Änderungen am Rahmenkonzept!

Wenn irgendwann mal eine Pinion-Variante angeboten wird würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2014)

Hätte heut gerne ne Rohloff im Rad gehabt...bis auf 8 Gänge sind alle zugeeist und eingefroren gewesen. Soviel zum Thema Funktion einer Kettenschaltung 

Und wegen der Jacobswerbung lauf ich gleich Amok

G.


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2014)

ICB 2.0 Pinion? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kauf erst ein Getriebe, wenn´s so schwer ist wie ne 1x11. Also vielleicht nie...


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2014)

Scheiß auf 1*11, ich würde Hammerschmidt fahren, wenn ich nochmal eine in die Finger kriegen würde...


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein Kumpel schwört auch auf seine rasselnde Hammerschmidt..jedem das Seine 

Ansonsten denke ich, dass erstmal genug damit zu tun ist das Bike irgendwie in naher Zukunft mit den verschiedenen Variationen der Kettenschaltung kompatibel auf den Markt zu bringen, da muss man jetzt nicht ernsthaft über Rohloff oder Pinion diskutieren. Das sind in Bezug auf MTB Kleinstnischenprodukte..


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2014)

Pinion wäre *der* Renner geworden, wäre SPAM nicht mit der XX1 ums Eck gekommen. Dann hätte die Hammerschmidt auch noch länger gelebt...

Der Aufpreis ist leider zu heftig und die Rahmenauswahl zu eingeschränkt


----------



## veraono (30. Dezember 2014)

Gääähn
RohloffKettenschaltungsGetriebeXX1Bandbreiten Diskussion.

Finde die Frage nach dem Hinterbau da viel spannender.
@Stefan.Stark hast du schon einen Designmäßig optimieren Entwurf für ein stilvolles “Y“ in der Schublade oder war das einfach mal frei gedacht.
Und was sagst du dazu:


veraono schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal gecheckt ob da noch Platz für die obere Querverbindung ist nachdem du mit den Streben näher zur Dämpfer-Verlängerung gerückt bist?
> Ich dachte das wäre der Grund gewesen sie weiter hinten anzusetzen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Dezember 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Finde die Frage nach dem Hinterbau da viel spannender.
> @Stefan.Stark hast du schon einen Designmäßig optimieren Entwurf für ein stilvolles “Y“ in der Schublade oder war das einfach mal frei gedacht.
> Und was sagst du dazu:



Leider habe ich noch nix in der Schublade... musste zwischendurch noch auf anderen Baustellen ackern und jetzt sind erstmal zwei Tage Gehirn-Reset angesagt 

Wegen der Querverbindung... das Sitzrohr Offset ist wegen dem Umwerfer eh ein Stück erhöht worden, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die Querverbindung im Detail noch ein mittelgroßes Frageszeichen. Da muss noch ein bissl gezaubert werden...

... ich kann übrigens zaubern... kann machen, dass die Luft stinkt


----------



## yggr (1. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Also in jedem Fall steht der Umwerfer einer leichten und steifen Lösung im Wege. Weg damit ! Wir haben bald 2015.



Genauso sinnlos wie alle anderen Vorschläge zu Themen, die längst abgehakt sind... NEIN!


----------



## cschaeff (1. Januar 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Rohloff Diskussion vœllig überflüssig, sorry.
> Das ist total irrelevant.
> 
> Wenn ich mal so ein ICB kaufen wollen wùrde, dann muss es funktionieren.



Funktionieren bedeutet für mich: immer! auch bei Eis und Schnee und Matsch und Grashalmen in der Kette! 
Funktionieren bedeutet für mich: bergauf steile Rampen und bergab auch mal Asphaltstrecken, wo man bei 45 km/h noch kurbeln möchte (Stichwort 1x11).
Die refelexhafte Ablehnung der Rohloff zeigt sehr deutlich, dass das ICB mittlerweile das Kind weniger Spezialisten ist, die zugegebenermaßen mit großem Engagement und technischem Sachverstand ihr Nischenkonzept entwickeln. Die Diskussion beschränkt sich mittlerweile auf vielleicht 20 Mitglieder und die Konstrukteure. Ab und an melden sich die zu Wort, die sich irgendwann verabschiedet haben (die nicht schon wieder ein Enduro wollen, die kein 1 x 11 wollen, die 26" für ne gute Laufradgröße halten, die ihr Getränk nicht auf dem Rücken schleppen wollen...). Ich weiß, ist müßig, der Zug ist abgefahren.
Wenn hier aber schon ein Sturm der Entrüstung losbricht, wenn einer mal nach den Ausfallenden fragt wegen Integration einer Rohloff, dann ist "comunity-bike" wohl kein passender Begriff mehr?!


----------



## veraono (1. Januar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ICB ... Nischenkonzept ... Integration einer Rohloff..


Keine weiteren Fragen.
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck dass ein "Sturm der Entbrüstung" wegen der Frage nach den Daten für die Ausfallenden losbrach sondern eher weil es Forderungen gab die Dinger so zu konzipieren, dass eine Integration ab Werk möglich wäre. DAS wäre echt ein Nischenkonzept.


----------



## R.C. (1. Januar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> [..] bergab auch mal Asphaltstrecken, wo man bei 45 km/h noch kurbeln möchte






cschaeff schrieb:


> Die refelexhafte Ablehnung der Rohloff zeigt sehr deutlich, dass das ICB mittlerweile das Kind weniger Spezialisten ist, die [...] ihr Nischenkonzept entwickeln.



Das ist fuer mich _das_ Post des zugegebenermassen noch jungen Jahres!
EIn Glueck, dass ich gerade nichts getrunken habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (1. Januar 2015)

l





veraono schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen.
> Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck dass ein "Sturm der Entbrüstung" wegen der Frage nach den Daten für die Ausfallenden losbrach sondern eher weil es Forderungen gab die Dinger so zu konzipieren, dass eine Integration ab Werk möglich wäre. DAS wäre echt ein Nischenkonzept.


Dann lies mal die letzten 2 Seiten genau! Ich weis genau was eine Integration erfordert und habe nie auch nur im Ansatz eine solche Forderung erhoben. Im Gegenteil lautet meine Aussage, dass "Perverse" wie ich den Rohloff-Einbau in den ungeänderten Rahmen mit ein wenig Bastelei problemlos hinbekommen. Danach bricht der Wind (ein Sturm war es nicht) los.

Freuen würde ich mich hingegen, wenn Alutech den Rahmen irgendwann mal in einer Pinion Varriante anbieten würde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2015)

Ersetze "lesen" durch "verstehen" - ein (auch) im IBC recht weit verbreitetes Missverständnis.


----------



## cschaeff (1. Januar 2015)

Im Moment wird ja mit aller Gewalt versucht, den Umwerfer zu erledigen. Es wird dann halt ein kompromissloses bike mit sehr wenigen, wenn auch fest vom Produkt überzeugten Kaufinteressenten. 
@R.C.: Fährst Du nie auf Asphalt? Oder benutzt Du dafür nur ein Rennrad? Hast Du am Waldrand ein Rennrad an den Baum gebunden und wechselst da die Räder? 
Habt ihr echt alle 2.500 € locker für ein Spielzeug mit derart eingeschränkter Bandbreite?
Ich würde mich ja für Alutech freuen, wenn viele die Frage mit "ja" beantworten würden, aber es geht wohl sehr stark in Richtung ICB1.0-Ladenhüter.
Allle meine Hoffnungen ruhen auf dem ICB3.0


----------



## Kharne (1. Januar 2015)

Guck dir mal an was verkauft wird. XX1. Warum? Weil es hipp ist und der gemeine DAU sich jetzt schonmal nichtmehr um den blöden Umwerfer kümmern muss. Der ist dann auch mit der eingeschränkten Bandbreite zufrieden, wenn er alle 2 Wochen zur Eisdiele am anderen Ende vom See radelt


----------



## jayzi (1. Januar 2015)

180 Antworten aber 15.000 Aufrufe des Threads. Irgendwie sagt mir das, dass weiterhin viel Interesse am ICB 2.0 vorhanden ist und sicherlich einige der stillen Mitleser zusammen mit mir die Augen verleiern, wenn als Experten auftretende Nörgler ihre eigene Nische als massenkompatibel brandmarken und gleichzeitig Markt- und Zeit-gerechte Technik - die durch eine weitgehend demokratische Abstimmung dies untermauert - wiederum in eine Nische verschieben wollen. Ziel ist doch immer noch, möglichst viele Käufer für ein zusammen entwickeltes Bike zu finden. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird es nicht. Rohloff, Pinion etc. sind geile Teile, aber eben nicht Teil der Entwicklung für dieses Rad. Vielleicht mal beim ICB3 oder 4. Und dann sagt das doch dann bitte rechtzeitig und nicht wie jetzt nach der Abstimmung. Die Diskussion führt zu gar nix - außer, dass vom eigentlichen Thread-Thema abgelenkt wird.


----------



## codit (1. Januar 2015)

@Kharne : . Aber da viele hier Ironie nicht verstehen Klartext:
- 1x11 ist im (stark) hügeligen Gelände (ich rede von 1000 Höhenmetern pro 10...15km und nicht von der norddeutschen Tiefebene) einfach Bockmist!
- Übersetzung passt zwar sicher bei genügend kleinem KB, und mit der Spreizung kann der Durchschnitts-MTBler (auch ich!) durchaus leben.
- ABER: die Kettenlinie auf dem größten Ritzel ist absoluter FUCK und frisst das Geld (wenn es denn ums MTBen geht und nicht ums Eiskaufen).

Ich zumindest mag mit eínem (Trail-) Bike auch berghoch fahren und sehe es nicht als Mini-DH. Und ja, das kann ich auch als Getriebe-Fahrer beurteilen, vor 35 Jahren gab es leider nur Kettenschaltung und die musste ich dann viele Jahre erleiden.

Deshalb: Umwerferoption ist Pflicht, auch wenn ich niemehr einen fahren werde!


----------



## foreigner (1. Januar 2015)

Das bike war nie für Alpenüberquerungen gedacht. Gerade für das "mittelgebirgische" Auf und Nieder ist 1x11 aus meiner Sicht eine sehr, sehr feine Sache und ideal. Für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich des Rades erst recht. Und für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich jetzt Rohloff als die tolle Lösung aufzuführen, ... sorry, aber da kann ich nur müde lächeln.
Nicht falsch verstehen, von mir aus kann sich jeder eine Rohloff in das Rad basteln (und ich kann @veraono nur zustimmen "Sturm der Entrüstung" gab´s wirklich nicht), aber ein bike, das auch mal kleine Sprünge machen soll und spritzig sein soll (das war das Anforderungsprofil) steht eine derart schlechte Gewichtsverteilung wie sie eine Rohloff mit sich bringt nun mal wirklich schlecht. Dass die große ungefederte Masse dem Fahrwerk nicht gut tut muss man wohl nicht weiter ausführen.
Ich finde es eher ein bischen befremdlich so ein im Mountainbikebereich wirklich absolutes Nischenprodukt als die tolle, überlegene Lösung darzustellen und eine klare sehr deutliche Absolute-Mehrheitsentscheidung für 1x11 als "Nische".
Aber diese Mehrheit hat ja keine Ahnung was für sie gut ist und fährt damit ja eh nur zur Eisdiele.
Auch die Rohloff als kostengünstige Lösung hinzustellen taugt nur begrenzt, wenn man sich fürs gleiche Geld eine X1 plus 3 zusaätzlichen Austauschkassetten kaufen kann. Und ein Globetrotter-Bike sollte das ICB auch nicht werden.
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber der Asphaltanteil auf meinen Runden beschränkt sich tatsächlich auf einen kleinen Bruchteil, das meiste davon bergauf oder kurze Verbindungsstücke. Nichts wofür ich meine Schaltung anders auslegen müsste. Und nein, das ICB sollte auch kein Fittnessbike als Rennradersatz werden.
Ich wohne nicht in den Alpen, fahre aber auch ganzjährig (auch viel in den letzten Tagen bei Eis und Schnee oder Schnee und Matsch), aber der letzte Funktionsverlust der Kettenschaltung dürfte schon 10 Jahre zurück liegen, ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht mehr daran erinnern und vermisse daher auch keine Rohloff.

Im Grunde wäre ich aber sehr froh, wenn wir diese recht sinnlose Debatte beenden könnten und uns dem Konstruktions-Thema wieder widmen könnten. Es wird ja eh ein Umwerfer bekommen, dass es aber ohne besser ginge (Steifigkeit, Gewicht, Optik; und das auch einer Mehrheit genügen würde), kann durchaus gesagt werden.


----------



## Kharne (1. Januar 2015)

Das ist leider nur halb ironisch, der Rest ist die bittere Wahrheit


----------



## veraono (2. Januar 2015)

Für die Rohloff-Jünger wird´s sicher eine Eigenbaulösung geben, austauschbare Ausfallenden sind definitiv raus, Umwerfer kommt definitiv, so what?

Alles Andere hier ist doch nur heiße Luft. 
Gibt's keine anderen Unterforen für so “EinoderKeinUmwerferoderRohloffistSchwachsinnoderauchnicht-Diskussionen“ ? 

Da ist hier mittlerweile schon alles 100x nur noch nicht von jedem gesagt worden, es hat nun wirklich nichts mehr mit diesem Rad und seiner Entwicklung zu tun und trägt nicht gerade zur besseren Übersicht bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (2. Januar 2015)

Es geht vielen Leuten eben darum, die Bandbreite des Bikes nicht unnötig einzuschränken. Die Zahl derer, die es vielleicht aufgrund der angestrebten "modernen" Geometrie als neues do-it-all-Bike in Betracht ziehen und die z.B. auch mal 2000-3000 hm hochfahren wollen, sollten die Macher hier nicht unterschätzen. Um beim Beispiel Umwerfer zu bleiben: da ist 1x11 eben ein absolutes No-Go. 

Überspitzt formuliert würde ich einiges drauf setzen, dass genau diese Gruppe deutlich größer und deutlich mehr Kundenpotenzial hat, aber hier nur still mitliest, als die 15 studierenden Technik-Freaks mit wenig Kohle in der Tasche und Hang zum Viertrad, die sich hier für die ultimative, poppige, supersteife Trailmaschine für ihr heimisches Mittelgebirge engagieren...


----------



## django013 (2. Januar 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> Es geht vielen Leuten eben darum, die Bandbreite des Bikes nicht unnötig einzuschränken.


Genau in diesem Kontext möchte ich meine Beiträge/Einwände auch verstanden wissen. Nicht jeder Radler ist basteltechnisch so fit, dass er sich selbst um die nötigen Anpassungen kümmern kann.

Bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich mir mit Sicherheit kein Komplettbike als Dritt- oder Viertrad in den Keller stelle. 
Meine Wünsche gehen eher in die Richtung - neues Rahmenkit.
Das muss mich in erster Linie optisch ansprechen. Im Gegensatz zum Rest der verfügbaren (Alutech-)Modelle ist das bei dem ICB2.0 absolut der Fall. Der einzige verfügbare Rahmen, der mir noch gefällt ist das Leidwill 301. Aber schon jetzt wäre das ICB2.0 mein Favorit.
Die Arbeit von foreigner und Stefan finde ich absolut stark und ich bin mir sicher, dass dies Bike nicht nur die Zielgruppe ansprechen wird, für die es offiziell geplant wurde. Derzeit kenne ich kein Fully, welches schöner ist - so ganz subjektiv 

... und dass es für Loopings und Kunstflug konzipiert wurde, schreckt mich nicht wirklich ab


----------



## R.C. (2. Januar 2015)

codit schrieb:


> - ABER: die Kettenlinie auf dem größten Ritzel ist absoluter FUCK und frisst das Geld (wenn es denn ums MTBen geht und nicht ums Eiskaufen).



Dann verbaut's halt einen 148 oder 150er (157er) Hinterbau 



cschaeff schrieb:


> @R.C.: Fährst Du nie auf Asphalt?



Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen 'auf Asphalt fahren' und 'bergab auch mal Asphaltstrecken, wo man bei 45 km/h noch kurbeln möchte' nicht selbst erkennst ...


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> Es geht vielen Leuten eben darum, die Bandbreite des Bikes nicht unnötig einzuschränken. Die Zahl derer, die es vielleicht aufgrund der angestrebten "modernen" Geometrie als neues do-it-all-Bike in Betracht ziehen und die z.B. auch mal 2000-3000 hm hochfahren wollen, sollten die Macher hier nicht unterschätzen. Um beim Beispiel Umwerfer zu bleiben: da ist 1x11 eben ein absolutes No-Go.
> 
> Überspitzt formuliert würde ich einiges drauf setzen, dass genau diese Gruppe deutlich größer und deutlich mehr Kundenpotenzial hat, aber hier nur still mitliest, als die 15 studierenden Technik-Freaks mit wenig Kohle in der Tasche und Hang zum Viertrad, die sich hier für die ultimative, poppige, supersteife Trailmaschine für ihr heimisches Mittelgebirge engagieren...


Trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## foreigner (2. Januar 2015)

Ich würde sagen wir warten mal, bis Stefan sich wieder zum Thema meldet (der Rest ist eh nicht relevant, der Umwerfer kommt ja), ich hab sonst das Gefühl die Diskussion driftet eher ins Reich der Fabeln und Märchen ab. (Wiederspricht den Abstimmungsergebnissen der stillen Mitleser auch wenn mancher sich nicht Vorstellen kann, dass dem Großteil ein Kettenblatt am Erstbike völlig ausreicht und manch andere Behauptung, oder eher Vermutung ist wohl noch deutlich weiter weg von der Realität)


----------



## Paintking (2. Januar 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> Es geht vielen Leuten eben darum, die Bandbreite des Bikes nicht unnötig einzuschränken. Die Zahl derer, die es vielleicht aufgrund der angestrebten "modernen" Geometrie als neues do-it-all-Bike in Betracht ziehen und die z.B. auch mal 2000-3000 hm hochfahren wollen, sollten die Macher hier nicht unterschätzen. Um beim Beispiel Umwerfer zu bleiben: da ist 1x11 eben ein absolutes No-Go.
> 
> Überspitzt formuliert würde ich einiges drauf setzen, dass genau diese Gruppe deutlich größer und deutlich mehr Kundenpotenzial hat, aber hier nur still mitliest, als die 15 studierenden Technik-Freaks mit wenig Kohle in der Tasche und Hang zum Viertrad, die sich hier für die ultimative, poppige, supersteife Trailmaschine für ihr heimisches Mittelgebirge engagieren...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich würde mich selbst als einen der stillen Mitleser aber durchaus auch als potentiellen Kaufinteressenten bezeichnen. Ich bin noch kein 1x11 gefahren, werde mir aber demnächst mal ein Rad bei unserem Händler im Ort ausleihen und die Schaltung testen. Auf die Option einen Umwerfer montieren zu können, möchte ich persönlich aber auf keinen Fall verzichten. Das ermöglicht einfach mehrere Konzepte. Obwohl ich schon immer ein Fan von SRAM war, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob eine 1x11 für mich das Richtige ist. Ich fahre bei uns im Mittelgebirge alles mit meinem Rad, also muss es auch gut bergauf und auch mal flott auf einer Waldautobahn bergab gehen. Das macht mir halt auch Spaß. Zusätzlich würde ich mein neues Rad aber auch gerne zum Beispiel für den Flowtrail in Stromberg nutzen. Ein Rad das man ausschließlich für die Trails benutzt kommt für mich dabei nicht in Frage, weil ich zusätzlich noch ein Rennrad und mein aktuelles MTB habe. Irgendwo müssen die Räder ja auch stehen und ich kann immer nur mit einem fahren.

Für mich hört sich das Konzept dieses Rads sehr interessant an und da ich nach etwas Neuem suche, verfolge ich die Entwicklung mit großem Interesse. Allerdings fände ich es nicht gut wenn das Rad zu sehr spezialisiert wird. 

Ich zitiere nochmal yggr: "Die Zahl derer, die es vielleicht aufgrund der angestrebten "modernen" Geometrie als neues do-it-all-Bike in Betracht ziehen". 
Das trifft es bei mir zu 100%. Ich fahre nun seit 18 Jahren mein GT STS und fahre es immer noch gerne. Allerdings meide ich mittlerweile mit dem Rad den Flowtrail und auch die härteren Trails in der Umgebung, schon alleine weil es keine Ersatzteile mehr für den Rahmen gibt. Auch die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre interessiert mich natürlich, sodass ich gerne ein neues modernes Rad für mein Einsatzgebiet kaufen würde.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (2. Januar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die refelexhafte Ablehnung der Rohloff



Ich fand die Ablehnung keinesfalls reflexartig, sondern sehr wohl begründet: Eine derartig schwere Getriebenabe, die dazu auch noch spezielle Ausfallenden braucht, läuft schlichtweg dem gesamten Konzept des Bikes, auf das sich die überwiegende Mehrheit geeinigt hat, vollkommen zuwider.

Und, und weil das bei derartigen Projekten gerne mal unter geht, sei der Hinweis gestattet, daß Alutech dieses Projekt ja nicht nur aus der Taufe gehoben hat um uns alle glücklich zu machen, sondern vor allem, um damit zumindest ansatzweise Geld zu verdienen. Da rechnet sich eine mit nicht unbeträchtlichem Aufwand verbundene Sonderlösung für einige wenige schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues Leute! 

Um mal einen Haken an die aktuelle Diskussion zu bekommen:
- Umwerfer => gesetzt (aber nur SRAM, da die etwas mehr Bauraum im Bereich der Befestigung bieten)
- Rohloff => wenn einer basteln möchte und Daten braucht, dann bitte per PN Bescheid geben sobald das Rad zu Ende konstruiert ist... ich denke den Hinterbau würde ich als IGES/STEP/Whatever raus rücken

Wie gehts weiter?
Sobald ich wieder ein wenig Zeit frei schaufeln kann, wird das Design finalisiert. Diese Woche schaffe ich höchstens noch einen Tag am ICB, da mir der Jürgen mit einer anderen Geschichte reingegrätscht ist. Nächste Woche bin ich fast die ganze Zeit unterwegs... d.h. ich rechne damit, dass sich die Finalisierung des Designs mindestens bis in die dritte Januarwoche ziehen wird.

Aktuelle Baustellen sind:
- Dämpferverlängerung
- Querverstrebung Hinterbau (evtl. noch ein "H vs. Y"-Vergleich)
- Dämpferaufnahme Unterrohr fertigungsgerecht umbauen
- Zugführung (fieser Zeitfresser)
- Gewichtsoptimierung (noch fieserer Zeitfresser... hier werden wir in der ersten Entwicklungsstufe kaum das Optimum erreichen können)

Schon doof, dass mein Unfall-Ausfall die Sache so nach hinten schiebt, aber ich sehe gute Chancen dass wir hier ein richtig fettes Hammerbike raus hauen. Deswegen will ich nicht (wie so oft gezwungenermaßen) die Qualität des Produktes auf den letzten Metern liegen lassen.
Hoffentlich kommt uns nicht die nächste Laufradgröße dazwischen... nicht, dass das Konzept "out" ist, bis wir fertig sind  Ich glaube der Basti hat irgenwas von 2³"-Semi-Halbfett-Ballonreifen mit außenliegendem Procore erzählt  Allerdings würde das einen anderen Hinterbaustandard mit 151x11mm Achse benötigen (vereint das beste aus allen Welten).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das bike war nie für Alpenüberquerungen gedacht. Gerade für das "mittelgebirgische" Auf und Nieder ist 1x11 aus meiner Sicht eine sehr, sehr feine Sache und ideal. Für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich des Rades erst recht. Und für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich jetzt Rohloff als die tolle Lösung aufzuführen, ... sorry, aber da kann ich nur müde lächeln.


1x11 ist ideal fürs Mittelgebirge? Meine Lieblingstouren im Mittelgebirge sind rd. 80 km lang, Nettofahrzeit 6-8 h, rd. 2000 hm. Wenn ich mir bei der Planung sehr viel Mühe gebe, komme ich auf 40 km Trails, mehr geht nicht! Die restlichen 40 km sind Forstautobahn und auch mal Asphalt. Für diese Anforderung ist eine Übersetzungsbandbreite von 420 % alles andere als ideal. Hinzu kommt der enorme Verschleiß durch die schräge Kettenlinie. Wenn man mit dem bike nur Trails fahren will (mit dem Auto an den Waldrand und dann 1-2 Stunden fahren) ist das Konzept ideal. Für alle, die gerne auch mal einen ganzen Tag auf dem Fahrrad verbringen (oder auch mal ne Woche in den Alpen) ist 1 x 11 ein Ausschlusskriterium. Deswegen hört bitte auf, auch noch den Umwerfer kaputt zu diskutieren (wegen zu geringer Steifigkeit im Hinterbau...). Im Lastenheft stand keine Alpenüberquerung drin, das stimmt. Ich gehe trotzdem davon aus, dass die meisten, die 2.500 € für ein neues bike investieren, sich diese Option zumindest offenhalten wollen?!
Rohloff ist natürlich exotisch, aber es ging ja nur um eine Bastellösung ohne Veränderung der Geometrie.
Ich könnte mit 2 x 10 gut leben, bei 1 x 11 bin ich raus.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Leute!
> 
> Um mal einen Haken an die aktuelle Diskussion zu bekommen:
> - Umwerfer => gesetzt (aber nur SRAM, da die etwas mehr Bauraum im Bereich der Befestigung bieten)
> - Rohloff => wenn einer basteln möchte und Daten braucht, dann bitte per PN Bescheid geben sobald das Rad zu Ende konstruiert ist... ich denke den Hinterbau würde ich als IGES/STEP/Whatever raus rücken


Alles Gut, bin zufrieden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Januar 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Meine Lieblingstouren im Mittelgebirge sind rd. 80 km lang, Nettofahrzeit 6-8 h, rd. 2000 hm. ..
> 
> Ich könnte mit 2 x 10 gut leben, bei 1 x 11 bin ich raus.



Oha... so lange habe ich noch nie am Stück aufm Rad gesessen, aber meine tägliche Nettofahrradkonstruktionszeit dürfte in dem Bereich liegen  Deswegen habe ich wahrscheinlich noch nie so lange aufm Rad gesessen...

2x10: Keine Sorge... ist gesetzt. Obwohl ich selber vorraussichtlich auf 1x11 gehen werde, halte ich einen Umwerfer an diesem Bike für absolut sinnvoll. Und wenn ich in den Alpen wohnen würde, dann würde ich die Karre definitiv mit 2x10 aufbauen (der Grund steht im ersten Absatz... gibt bestimmt noch andere Leute, denen das so geht).


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt uns nicht die nächste Laufradgröße dazwischen... nicht, dass das Konzept "out" ist, bis wir fertig sind  Ich glaube der Basti hat irgenwas von 2³"-Semi-Halbfett-Ballonreifen mit außenliegendem Procore erzählt  Allerdings würde das einen anderen Hinterbaustandard mit 151x11mm Achse benötigen (vereint das beste aus allen Welten).
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Mach bloß keine Witze über neue Hinterbaustandards...die 148er Breite ist realer auf dem Vormarsch als viele denken
Dumm, dümmer am Dümmsten, mehr fällt mir dazu aber auch net ein  Hoffe man kann das noch gut abwenden 

G.


----------



## foreigner (2. Januar 2015)

Da gab´s doch den Bericht über die seltsame "Hotel-messe" in Taiwan auf der sich die Branche über die weitere Richtung austauscht. Ich glaube da stand nur die Hälfte. Ich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck die saufen sich eine Woche lang gegenseitig untern Tisch und der letzte der noch nicht vom Stuhl gefallen ist, darf einen neuen Standard raushauen, den müssen dann alle machen.  Und im Bericht stand davon nix, weil der Stefanus sich irgendwie einfach nicht mehr so genau erinnern kann, was da wirklich war... 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Alles Gut, bin zufrieden


Sorgen musstest du dir da ja auch nicht machen. Das stand schon. Ich kann auch gut verstehen warum man das Teil noch will, bzw. manche es schlichtweg brauchen.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sorgen musstest du dir da ja auch nicht machen. Das stand schon. Ich kann auch gut verstehen warum man das Teil noch will, bzw. manche es schlichtweg brauchen.



Ich bin beruhigt! Auch wenn sich einige noch damit schwer tun 



foreigner schrieb:


> Also in jedem Fall steht der Umwerfer einer leichten und steifen Lösung im Wege. Weg damit ! Wir haben bald 2015.


----------



## jnlkt (2. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze Konzept immer weniger.

Trailbike.

Es sollte ein lustiges, spassiges Trailbike werden.
Per Definition also keine Kletterziege, kein Enduro, erst recht kein freerider und auch kein Cross Country oder Allmountain.
Das sind alles Kategorien in denen es zig Bikes gibt, und die kann man sich dann ja auch kaufen, wenn man eines davon braucht.

Trailbike heisst für mich, kein extremes Bergauf und kein extremes Bergab aber viel Spass dazwischen.
Warum braucht man dafür 2x10??
Warum wird immer wieder über die steifsten und härtesten Gabeln diskutiert.
Warum kommen immer wieder Sachen auf (Rohloff), die mit dieser kategorie an Bike doch wirklich nichts zu tun haben.

Auch ich brauche 2x10 oder auch 3x10 (was ich an meinem schon älteren Radl noch habe), aber dafür habe ich ja eben genau so ein Rad, und das hatte ich mir auch dafür zusammen gebaut.

Das ICB 2.0 sollte mir meinen Wunsch nach einem einfachen Funbike erfüllen. Dazu machte es mir Spass an der Community hier teilzuhaben und das Gefühl zu haben mitzubestimmen.

Jetzt vergeht immer mehr Zeit und irgendwie entwickelt sich das Rad in eine ganze andere Richtung, als ich zunächst gehofft oder vielleicht auch falsch interprtiert habe.
So denke ich, werde ich mich jetzt wieder umsehen müssen, da ich eben kein Kompromissbike wollte. Klar kann man dann nicht alle ansprechen, das Risiko muss man dann eingehen, oder eben auch nicht. 

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg, es allen recht machen zu wollen, denn das ist schlicht unmöglich. Auch beim Umwerfer hätte ich schon erwartet dass ihr ein Machtwort redet, und einfach mal sagt Trailbike=Bike mit 1x11; Bike mit max 15cm Federweg; Bike mit max 12.5kg; Bike ohne Kompromisse bei Steifigkeit;

Ich persönlich wa ja schon fast draussen, als es mit den Felgen losging, da wolten alle nur wieder hardcore Felgen. Auch die Federungsdiskussion ging meines Erachtens am Trailbike vorbei in ein Enduro.


Also frohes neues, viel Glück und Erfolg mit dem ICB2.0; es wird sicher ein tolles Rad, aber ein echtes Trailbike wird es nimmer. Schade


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Januar 2015)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze Konzept immer weniger.
> 
> Trailbike.
> 
> ...


Und da kann ich nur sagen ruhig Blut, noch hat der PM seine Ausstattungsvarianten nicht veröffentlicht. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da eine Leichtversion mit DT-Swiss Gabel und LRS, ggf auch Dämpfer, drin Vorkommt. Nur weil dir die Forumsversion nicht zusagt, heißt das ja nicht dass es das Bike was dir vorschwebt nicht geben wird 
Viele hier erwarten halt auch im steten auf und ab die Funktion ihres Fahrwerks die sie vom Enduro/FR/DH gewohnt sind. Die können die 32er Forken nicht bieten, deshalb der Wunsch nach Pike/Mattoc/36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. Januar 2015)

Eben, noch steht ja nicht mal das Forumsrad fest.
Beim LRS war noch nicht das letzte  Wort gesprochen, vor allem, da das Ergebnis das am wenigsten eindeutige war und für viele die goldene Mitte noch nicht dabei war, so die "Nachbesprechung". Aber da gab es ja auch noch Überlegungen danach, die der Basti noch checken wollte wie WTB i23, Spank Oozy,... . (Mein Favorit immer noch DT350, DT Comp 32L, Spank Oozy Felge ).
Was an einem Fun-bike an einer gut 1800g Gabel mit anständiger Dämpfung "zu Enduro" ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr verstehen. Also, eigentlich ist das Bike ziemlich auf Kurs.
Dazu kommt, wie Lt.AnimalMother schreibt, dass es ja mehr Ausstattungsvarianten gibt und von nuts oder Basti ja schon angekündigt wurde, dass sie auch leichtere oder schwerere "Sparten" bedienen wollen, ungeachtet der Forumsausstattung. Und angesichts des guten Abschneidens des DT Fahrwerks und deren wohl OEM recht günstigen Preisgestaltung würde es mich schon schwer wundern, wenn da nicht auch noch eine light-Variante dabei ist.

Als, Mit-Tester in Finale kann ich auch sagen, dass ich auch gut mit DT-Fahrwerk hätte leben können. Federungsperformance war gut, klar war die Gabel aber auch weicher als eine Pike, aber mir hätte das genügt. Aber ich wiege auch nur 73kg. Mit 10kg mehr wäre mir die DT aber bestimmt auch deutlich zu weich für flottere Gangart, von daher kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass man wegen 150-200g Unterschied eher eine Pike wählt. Vor allem, weil funktional die Gabel einfach spitze ist und höchstens noch von einer 36er Fox zu toppen ist.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2015)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze Konzept immer weniger.
> 
> Trailbike.
> 
> ...



Meine Definition eines Trailbikes: Das bike muss so vielseitig sein, wie ein schöner Trail - flowig, ruppig, lange bergauf, steil bergab, schnell, gemütlich, fordernd, entspannend...also vielseitig

Somit will ich kein Spielzeug, was nur auf kleinen Abschnitten meiner üblichen Touren super funktioniert aber dazwischen nervt, weil ich kurble wie ein Hamster oder mir die Oberschenkel dick fahre.

Schlimm genug, dass keine Trinkflasche dranpasst


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Januar 2015)

Rahmenseitig haben wir auf jeden Fall eine gute Grundlage für ein "Trailbike"... über die weitere Ausstattung kann man den individuellen Charakter noch sehr stark beeinflussen... von brachialen Kurzstrecken-Trail-Baller-Gerät bis hin zur langstreckentauglichen Bergziege. Von daher bin ich auch schon sehr auf die ersten indiviuell aufgebauten Karren gespannt


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn DT Swiss mit den neuen OPM Gabeln die Tradition der XMM mit 32er Standrohren fortgesetzt hat, dann wäre mir die nicht zu labbrig für dieses Bike. Das die Gabel (und auch der DT Swiss Dämpfer) nebenbei die Leichtesten (und Günstigsten) sind macht das Ganze für mich zu einem No-Brainer, dass es zumindest eine Ausstattungsvariante mit denen geben wird.


----------



## codit (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Umwerfer => gesetzt (aber nur SRAM, da die etwas mehr Bauraum im Bereich der Befestigung bieten)
> - Rohloff => wenn einer basteln möchte und Daten braucht, dann bitte per PN Bescheid geben sobald das Rad zu Ende konstruiert ist... ich denke den Hinterbau würde ich als IGES/STEP/Whatever raus rücken


Super, danke!


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eben, noch steht ja nicht mal das Forumsrad fest.
> Beim LRS war noch nicht das letzte  Wort gesprochen, vor allem, da das Ergebnis das am wenigsten eindeutige war und für viele die goldene Mitte noch nicht dabei war, so die "Nachbesprechung". Aber da gab es ja auch noch Überlegungen danach, die der Basti noch checken wollte wie WTB i23, Spank Oozy,... . (Mein Favorit immer noch DT350, DT Comp 32L, Spank Oozy Felge ).
> Was an einem Fun-bike an einer gut 1800g Gabel mit anständiger Dämpfung "zu Enduro" ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr verstehen. Also, eigentlich ist das Bike ziemlich auf Kurs.
> Dazu kommt, wie Lt.AnimalMother schreibt, dass es ja mehr Ausstattungsvarianten gibt und von nuts oder Basti ja schon angekündigt wurde, dass sie auch leichtere oder schwerere "Sparten" bedienen wollen, ungeachtet der Forumsausstattung. Und angesichts des guten Abschneidens des DT Fahrwerks und deren wohl OEM recht günstigen Preisgestaltung würde es mich schon schwer wundern, wenn da nicht auch noch eine light-Variante dabei ist.
> ...



Du hast die vollkommen überzogene Reifenauswahl vergessen. Pike ist ein absolutes Muss. Bin ich dabei. Mit den diskutierten Laufrädern kann ich ebenfalls leben. Bloß bei den Reifen ist nichts mehr Trailbike. Ich habe ja von Dir gelernt, dass man einen Nobby Nic erstmal am Limit bewegen muss. Genau dieses genieße ich auf meinem Trailbike mit meiner NN Trailstar/Pacestar-Kombi bzw. mittlerweile Conti TK/MK 2,2"-Kombi. Und es "langweilt" mich schon manchmal die Hometrails mit dem Enduro und einem Magic Mary Vorderreifen zu fahren. Da kommt der "Kick" nur über die Geschwindigkeit. Gerade im Winter trotz widriger Bedingungen trotzdem alles mit Reifen zu fahren die auch im Sommer noch für den kurzen Sprint auf dem Schotterweg mit den Kumpels taugen  Das ist für mich das Geheimnis eines Bikes für unsere Hometrails.

In Sachen 1x11 bin ich übrigens Deiner Meinung. Der Umwerfer muss weg. Gerade auf flowigen Trails zerstört der Griff zum linken Schalthebel besagten Flow.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Januar 2015)

Die Reifen sind doch am schnellsten gewechselt. Alles was am Rahmen landet kann ja streng genommen jedem egal sein, da jeder die Freiheit hat das Rad selbst aufzubauen..


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind doch am schnellsten gewechselt. Alles was am Rahmen landet kann ja streng genommen jedem egal sein, da jeder die Freiheit hat das Rad selbst aufzubauen..



Da gebe ich Dir recht. An den 60-80 Euros wirds nicht scheitern. Mir gehts um die Grundausrichtung.


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind doch am schnellsten gewechselt. Alles was am Rahmen landet kann ja streng genommen jedem egal sein, da jeder die Freiheit hat das Rad selbst aufzubauen..


Naja, wenn ich die Federelemente, Laufräder, Reifen und Schaltung tausche bin ich mal ebend 2000€ los, bei einem 2600€ Rad. Es ist zwar richtig hauptsächlich auf den Charakter des Rades zu achten, aber wenn ich dann nochmal 75% des Preises reinstecken muss, dann kauf ich lieber sofort was anderes (oder das Rahmenkit). Von daher muss das Komplettbike schon die maximale Anzahl der Nutzer ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn man weiß was man will, dann kauft man am besten gleich das Frameset. Wenn man nicht gerade Fox-Federelemente, XX1 und Co will, dann sollten sich die Kosten in Grenzen halten. Wobei ich ein eher progressives Fahrwerk mit Pike an einem Trailbike nicht verkehrt finde..


----------



## veraono (2. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Von daher muss das Komplettbike schon die maximale Anzahl der Nutzer ansprechen.


Und genau das tut es doch auch.


----------



## nuts (5. Januar 2015)

Sodele, aus dem urlaub zurück. WLAN war doch rarer als gedacht, eigentlich auch was Gutes. Hier jetzt gerade einmal die Rohloff-Diskussion nachvollzogen und die Ausstattungsbedenken (erneut) zur Kenntnis genommen. Das werden wir mit den zur Wahl gestellten Varianten und der Möglichkeit, die Gabellänge zu variieren (bspw. 140 mm = 67°, 150 mm = 66,5°) aber hoffentlich alles in den Griff kriegen!


----------



## m2000 (5. Januar 2015)

Ist denn der Winkelsteuersatz kein Thema mehr? Feliz 2015 Btw.


----------



## Don.Coyote (5. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Sodele, aus dem urlaub zurück. WLAN war doch rarer als gedacht, eigentlich auch was Gutes. Hier jetzt gerade einmal die Rohloff-Diskussion nachvollzogen und die Ausstattungsbedenken (erneut) zur Kenntnis genommen. Das werden wir mit den zur Wahl gestellten Varianten und der Möglichkeit, die Gabellänge zu variieren (bspw. 140 mm = 67°, 150 mm = 66,5°) aber hoffentlich alles in den Griff kriegen!




Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das Testergebnis mit dem 66° LW. War doch eigentlich so ausgemacht, um die Diskussion mit dem Lenkwinkel abzuschließen.

Des Weiteren wäre mir persönlich eine solche Variation lieber: 130mm = 67°, 140mm = 66,5° und 150mm = 66°)

Gruß
Coyote


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Januar 2015)

Der Test dazu soll noch folgen, aber ich würde das ohnehin nicht überbewerten. Die Themen Lenkwinkel, Trelagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge sind mittlerweile schon über die sinnvolle "Sättigungszone" hinaus geschossen... ich habe kürzlich ein (für heutige Verhältnisse) sehr konservativ ausgelegtes Carver Drift 650B das erste mal zum Testen gehabt (Geometrie hier: http://www.carver.de/bikes/2014-fullsuspension/b/bike/drift-cps-2/). Eigentlich war das Projekt eher eine "Fleißarbeit" und ich habe überhaupt nicht viel von dem Bike erwartet...

... am Ende war es die positivste Überraschung, die ich seit Jahren auf einem Bike hatte: unglaublich agil, wendig, mit gutem Antritt, sehr ausgewogen zu fahren.
Dank 438er Kettenstreben und relativ steilem Lenkwinkel konnte ich super entspannt auf dem Rad stehen. So schnell war ich auf den Stromberger Flowtrails vorher weder mit einem Enduro, noch mit einem Downhiller. Lediglich in den sehr ruppigen Passagen hat man gemerkt, dass das Fahrwerk ein bissl weniger Federweg bietet.
Bei den "modernen" Geometrien muss man immer wie ein irrer auf dem Lenker hängen, das will ich für ein spaßiges Heizbike vermeiden. 67° LW sind ein sehr vernünftiger Wert... ich würde mir 67° LW bei 150mm Federweg und ZS-Steuersatz wünschen, dann kann jeder mit einem externen Steuersatz auf 66,5° kommen.

Fahrt einfach mal wieder ein handliches Bike und verbannt das Trendgelabere aus euren Köpfen, dann findet ihr das Glück auf Rädern... wusaaaaa... wuuuuuusaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (5. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark :
Fahr es bitte einfach erstmal, bevor du die Diskussionen wieder anheizt. Man konnte als 1,80m Fahrer bei dem Rad selbst mit dem L Rahmen komplett überm Heck fahren und hatte wirklich immer genug Grip vorne. Von auf der Front hängen kann nicht ansatzweise die Rede sein. Im Gegenteil, wenn´s ruppig wurde, wurde man eher nach hinten gezwungen, damit man sich nicht vorne aufhängt, weil der Lenkwinkel eben den Ticken zu steil ist. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass so eine agressive frontlastige Fahrweise nicht zu dem Bike passt. Aber davon sind wir halt wirklich Meilenweit weg. Mit Tendgelaber hat das wenig zu tun. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch in Stromberg ein Tag ein "wendiges Standard-Fully" gefahren, leider. Ja, fühlt sich unglaublich schnell an, ist´s aber einfach nicht. Und auf dem NoYokes, ähm nee.
Fahren kann man ordentlich mit allem möglichen, aber es geht um das "besser". Ich finde den nuts-Vorschlag eigentlich sehr gut.
150mm mit 66,5 und 140mm mit 67° sind passend. Die restlichen derzeit fixen Werte auf die 150mm Variante ausgelegt da das Tretlager hoch genug ist und der Sitzwinkel flach genug ist. Das passt dann bei 140mm auch noch alles wunderbar. Umgekehrt wäre würde man sich meiner Meinung nach eher Nachteile einfahren.
Aber wenn´s einfach so bleibt mit 150mm und 67° hätte ich auch kein Problem mit. Knall ich halt den Works Components Steuersatz mit -1° rein und hab den besseren Lenkwinkel für das Rad. Externer Steuersatz und 150mm halte ich für ungeschickt, da wie das Tretlager echt schon (mehr als) hoch genug ist und der Sitzwinkel auch flach genug. Der verschlechtert also eher den Rest.
PS: Ab Werk 1 Grad flacher wäre meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch besser.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Januar 2015)

Ich finde gerade auf dem NoJokes braucht es nicht viel Federweg oder flachen LW, lediglich das oberste Stück hat ein paar Wurzeln... die mittlere Passage ist ja ein reines Tretstück... und für den Roadgap und so reichen die 150mm vom Drift locker. Flachen LW wünsche ich mir vor allem dort, wo es steil ist und man heftig durchgeschüttelt wird... ich bin der Meinung, dass die höhere Sicherheit zu einem großen Teil das Gefühl von mehr Laufruhe erzeugt.

Recht gebe ich Dir was das untere Stück vom Wildhog betrifft... dort kommt das Fahrwerk bei strammer Fahrweise an seine Grenze. Das liegt aber weniger am Lenkwinkel.

Aber ehe wir da wieder eine große Diskussion los treten: Es ist stark von der persönlichen Vorliebe und Fahrweise abhängig! Ich bin halt eher ein "oldschool-Fahrer". Nichtsdestotrotz will ich, dass dieses Bike kein Mini-Enduro wird... 66° vs. 67° LW sind sicher keine Frage von besser oder schlechter... eher eine Frage des Charakters.


----------



## foreigner (5. Januar 2015)

Wo wir wieder dabei wären: Ob es wirklich Nachteile hat noch flacher zu gehen, oder ob wir es doch bei 67° belassen, wäre einfach zu testen. Da das Radel sich ja eh schon etwas anders verhält, als nackte Zahlen es vermuten lassen, ist das wohl doch sinvoll. Aber wie gesagt, es war auch mit 67° nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Januar 2015)

Das werden wir auf jeden Fall noch machen! Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit wieder vorwiegend auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs war hat mir letztens das ICB 2.0 zumindest von der Grundidee her sehr gut gefallen. 

Auch an den Größen würde ich erstmal so fest halten - ich bin ein M gefahren bei 183 und 83 SL würde mir glaub die Entscheidung zwischen M und L schwer fallen - so wie es bei meiner Größe eigentlich auch bei jedem anderen Hersteller ist.


----------



## foreigner (6. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit wieder vorwiegend auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs war hat mir letztens das ICB 2.0 zumindest von der Grundidee her sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Auch an den Größen würde ich erstmal so fest halten - ich bin ein M gefahren bei 183 und 83 SL würde mir glaub die Entscheidung zwischen M und L schwer fallen - so wie es bei meiner Größe eigentlich auch bei jedem anderen Hersteller ist.


Bist du mal L gefahren? Ich bin mit 1,80m oft auch zwischen den Größen und habe eigentlich immer zu den kleineren Rahmen tendiert. Beim ICB 2 hat mir aber klar L besser gefallen. Nachteilig war eigentlich gar nichts zu spüren (was für mich sonst oft der Fall ist, weil man die längeren Rahmen eben oft aggressiv vorne fahren muss, bei dem aber bike nicht), aber man hat angenehm mehr Raum und mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2015)

Was schätzt ihr wann die ersten ICB2 ausgeliefert werden? Konstruktion wird wohl noch 2-3 Monate in Anspruch nehmen um das vernünftig abzuschließen?! Dann Werkzeuge... Fertigung.. Lieferung.. Frühestens Herbst 2015 oder?


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> So schnell war ich auf den Stromberger Flowtrails vorher weder mit einem Enduro, noch mit einem Downhiller.



Für den Flowtrail Stromberg braucht's sowieso weder Federweg noch Abfahrtsgeometrie. Da strampelt man sich ja die ganze Zeit die Seele aus dem Leib um halbwegs auf Geschwindigkeit zu bleiben. Hardtail geht da am besten 
Also irgendwie hört sich das für mich so an, als ob du einfach zum ersten Mal mit einem wenigstens halbwegs passenden Rad auf dem Flowtrail warst. Von daher sagt mir dein Vergleich nix über den Lenkwinkel oder ähnliches am Carver Bike, weil einfach ein gescheiter Vergleich zu einem anderen Nicht-Abfahrts-Bike fehlt, und das auf einer der flachsten "Abfahrten" die ich kenne. Was die ganzen Leute mit 200mm Downhillern dort wollen, war mir schon seit jeher schleierhaft. Mit der Aussage "woha krass, mit einem Rennrad bin ich ja auf der Bundesstraße viel schneller unterwegs als mit dem Downhiller" könnte ich ungefähr genauso viel anfangen.
Einen Vergleich von ICB-Prototyp mit 67° Lenkwinkel und ICB-Prototyp mit 66° Lenkwinkel fände ich schon wesentlich spannender.
Nix für ungut


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> 66° vs. 67° LW sind sicher keine Frage von besser oder schlechter... eher eine Frage des Charakters.


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> aber man hat angenehm mehr Raum und mehr Sicherheit.



Hängt denk ich mal aber auch wieder von der fahrweise des fahrers ab.

Geht man vor der abfahrt in den nickerchen-modus so fährt sich sich ein long vehicle bestimmt sicherer.

Bevorzugt man aber ne aktivere fahrweise, dann empfind ich ein extrem langer truck als zu sperrig, unhandlich. Man ist mehr beifahrer als fahrer. Den etwas kürzeren rahmen beherrscht und kontrolliert man besser...so gehts mir zumindest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2015)

> 66° vs. 67° LW sind sicher keine Frage von besser oder schlechter... eher eine Frage des Charakters.



Ja, dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen 

Schaut lieber das anständige Reifen reinpassen. Das entscheidet nämlich auf den Flowtrails gerade über Lust und Frust 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bist du mal L gefahren? Ich bin mit 1,80m oft auch zwischen den Größen und habe eigentlich immer zu den kleineren Rahmen tendiert. Beim ICB 2 hat mir aber klar L besser gefallen. Nachteilig war eigentlich gar nichts zu spüren (was für mich sonst oft der Fall ist, weil man die längeren Rahmen eben oft aggressiv vorne fahren muss, bei dem aber bike nicht), aber man hat angenehm mehr Raum und mehr Sicherheit.



Nein, leider nicht. Nuts hatte nur ein "M" Rahmen da. 

Was mich am meisten überrascht hat war die Länge des Sitzrohrs. Von den Maßen welche hier festgelegt wurden hatte ich die Befürchtung dass diese viel zu lang wären - was aber definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Wenn es aus technischen Gründen aber nicht nötig ist würde ich die Sitzrohrlänge aber so lassen.


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hängt denk ich mal aber auch wieder von der fahrweise des fahrers ab.
> 
> Geht man vor der abfahrt in den nickerchen-modus so fährt sich sich ein long vehicle bestimmt sicherer.
> 
> Bevorzugt man aber ne aktivere fahrweise, dann empfind ich ein extrem langer truck als zu sperrig, unhandlich. Man ist mehr beifahrer als fahrer. Den etwas kürzeren rahmen beherrscht und kontrolliert man besser...so gehts mir zumindest....


Beifahrer bist du eben nur umso mehr mit einem langen Rad, wenn du nicht aktiv fährst. Fährst du aktiv bist du nicht nur nicht Beifahrer, sondern auch schneller als mit einem kürzeren Rad und hast je nach Geschmack auch mehr Spass. Das ICB2 fährt sich aber auch wirklich nicht wie ein Langholzlaster..


----------



## luniz (6. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aktuelle Baustellen sind:
> - Dämpferverlängerung
> ...



Hi @Stefan.Stark ,

hab gerade diesen Beitrag von dir gefunden... Für fast jede dieser Baustellen eignet sich Topologieoptimierung wie Ar*** auf Eimer, ich kann nur nochmals meine Dienste dafür anbieten! Am interessantesten wäre sicherlich die Verstrebung und die Verlängerung, bei der Zugführung kann ich dir nicht helfen und die Aufnahme am Unterrohr ist eventuell ein wenig zu uninteressant ;-)

Greetz, Luniz


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2015)

Klar kann man ein langes rad auch aktiv fahrn; mir persönlich fällt es aber nen ticken einfacher ein nicht ganz so langes ross jederzeit unter kontrolle zu haben...mag aber vll ein anderer anders empfinden...

Schneller ist man geradeaus mit den langen kisten bestimmt; mir z.bsp aber total unwichtig...

Fahr auch igdwie lieber mit nem 50er oder 60er vorbau und nicht ganz so langem radstand wie ein langes rad mit 35er vorbau....

Bei nem L rahmen ist find ich z.bsp ein reach zwischen 430-445 als optimal....

Aber wie du schon schreibst...alles geschmackssache


----------



## nuts (6. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Hi @Stefan.Stark ,
> 
> hab gerade diesen Beitrag von dir gefunden... Für fast jede dieser Baustellen eignet sich Topologieoptimierung wie Ar*** auf Eimer, ich kann nur nochmals meine Dienste dafür anbieten! Am interessantesten wäre sicherlich die Verstrebung und die Verlängerung, bei der Zugführung kann ich dir nicht helfen und die Aufnahme am Unterrohr ist eventuell ein wenig zu uninteressant ;-)
> 
> Greetz, Luniz



Soll Ich Dir mal den jeweiligen Bauraum und Lastfälle (zumindest für die Dämpferverlängerung) zukommen lassen? Schick mir doch mal eine PM mit ner Mailadresse, bin gespannt was rauskommt (und wie das ins Design passen könnte). Bei der Verstrebung sehe ich Schwierigkeiten, die Last-Annahmen richtig zu priorisieren - ab und an kommt es ja doch zu schrägen Landungen, die berücksichtigt werden sollten.

Aber schon Mal Danke für das coole Angebot!


----------



## luniz (6. Januar 2015)

Nachricht ist raus, ich bin gespannt ;-)


----------



## m2000 (7. Januar 2015)

Ick ooch


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hängt denk ich mal aber auch wieder von der fahrweise des fahrers ab.
> 
> Geht man vor der abfahrt in den nickerchen-modus so fährt sich sich ein long vehicle bestimmt sicherer.
> 
> Bevorzugt man aber ne aktivere fahrweise, dann empfind ich ein extrem langer truck als zu sperrig, unhandlich. Man ist mehr beifahrer als fahrer. Den etwas kürzeren rahmen beherrscht und kontrolliert man besser...so gehts mir zumindest....


Was meinst du, warum ich normal immer kürzere Bikes bevorzuge (wie ich geschrieben habe)?
Beim ICB war mir L trotzdem lieber. Einfacher Grund: Ich konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen in Sachen Handlichkeit, im Gegenteil. Das L lässt sich leichter aktiv fahren, weil man den Raum dazu hat. Beim M gerät man wenn´s flotter wird sogar eher zum Passagier, weil man eher auf dem Hinterrad hängen muss. Ich fahre normal gerne eher hinten, das ging aber mit dem L Rahmen auch, ich werde aber nicht gerne zum hinten fahren gezwungen. Daher emfpand ich einfach den L Rahmen als den besseren. Er hat das breiter Spektrum, wirkt balancierter, und  hat kaum einen Nachteil gegennüber M. Und wenn´s richtig flott wird, .... is eh klar, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2015)

@luniz :


----------



## atrox1miles (8. Januar 2015)

Hab mir nochmal das Bild genauer angeschaut, und etwas gefunden wie ich es noch schöner fände




Kann man das Oberrohr so wie mit Rot eingezeichnet machen?
(also ohne diese Erhebung am Ende beim Sitzrohr?)

und weil irgendjemand noch Gewicht am Hinterbau sparen wollte: ist es möglich die Verbindung vom Drehpunkt zur Sitzstrebe direkter zu machen? oder ist das wegen einer Links-Rechts-Verstrebung nicht möglich


----------



## nuts (8. Januar 2015)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Hab mir nochmal das Bild genauer angeschaut, und etwas gefunden wie ich es noch schöner fändeAnhang anzeigen 348803
> 
> Kann man das Oberrohr so wie mit Rot eingezeichnet machen?
> (also ohne diese Erhebung am Ende beim Sitzrohr?)
> ...



Diese Erhebung ist ohnehin zweifelhaft, weil wir ja nicht für verschiedene Rahmengrößen verschiedene Rohre herstellen wollen. Stattdessen soll es ein Rohr geben, dass für die Rahmengrößen entsprechend zugeschnitten wird. Könnte also gut sein, dass die noch verschwindet. Generell ist die aber als Analogie zum Unterrohr gedacht.

Wir würdest Du die Verbindung noch direkter machen? Dein Pfeil zeigt ja gerade auf den Umwerfer, um den müssen wir rum rum. Man könnte da etwas näher dran, Stefan hat aber (glaub ich mal) versucht das Design zu berücksichtigen. So wie oben gezeigt treffen sich ja die Linien vom Unterrohr, vom Innenlager und vom Hinterbau dort in einem Punkt, was möglicherweise schicker aussieht. Außerdem kann dadurch ein gerades Rohr als Verstrebung des Hinterbaus verwendet werden und das Frästeil (Yoke, an dem der Umwerfer hängt) wird nicht zu groß.

Weißt was ich mein?


----------



## foreigner (8. Januar 2015)

Stefan hat gemeint, dass der Umwerfer auf niedrigster Postition ist (Heißt dann wohl 36 Zähne ??? ). Also sollte noch nach oben Platz sein für größere Kombinationen. Aber ich sehe die Stelle auch skeptisch, sorgen die beiden Ausleger des Fräs- oder Schmiedeteils ja für Mehrgewicht. Ich wäre auch der Meinung man sollte und könnte näher dran.
Würde mal gerne zu Diskussion stellen: Reicht nicht eine 38 Kettenblatt als Maximum für 2-Fach Kombination? Ansonsten wird doch das kleine Kettenblatt zu groß und das kann kein normaler Mensch mehr fahren. Und 3-fach an dem Bike? Nicht wirklich, oder?
Jedenfalls ging´s dann bestimmt leichter und schöner. Mal bischen gemalt: So in etwa sollte doch eigentlich gehen, oder?
Auch mal ohne die "Erhebung" im Oberrohr zur Ansicht.(Wobei ich das nicht schöner finde, aber es wird sich so nicht vermeiden lassen, wie nuts auch schon ausgeführt hat)




Zum Vergleich das Orginal:




Schöner ist das Original von Stefan. Der Haken nach vorne wird halt ein paar Gramm schwerer. Aber ich könnte damit leben. Wobei das hier ja die Variante mit dem unschönen Steuerrohrbereich ist. Das war der schönere (Wenn schon Special-rohrsatz und Werkzeugkosten, dann richtig machen):


----------



## frankenstein (8. Januar 2015)

Die Variante von foreigner sieht ganz gut aus und ist leichter 
Nach meiner Erfahrung reicht ein 36er Blatt voll aus! Ich bin mit 2x9 (36/22) über die Alpen!
Bzgl. Endspeed habe ich nie ein größeres Blatt vermisst. Bei einer 11er Kassette hätte man sogar
noch ein 10er Ritzel. Damit sollte es definitiv für Trails passen!


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Januar 2015)

frankenstein schrieb:


> Die Variante von foreigner sieht ganz gut aus und ist leichter
> Nach meiner Erfahrung reicht ein 36er Blatt voll aus! Ich bin mit 2x9 (36/22) über die Alpen!
> Bzgl. Endspeed habe ich nie ein größeres Blatt vermisst. Bei einer 11er Kassette hätte man sogar
> noch ein 10er Ritzel. Damit sollte es definitiv für Trails passen!



Na ja. Das 10er Ritzel gibt's nur bei 1x11. Und da wirst Du wohl nicht mit dem 36er Blatt antreten wollen. Irgendwie passt die Argumentation nicht ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube er ging davon aus dass man die SRAM 11-Fach Schaltung auch mit nem Umwerfer kombinieren könnte. Was ja aufgrund der Schaltwerksgeometrie nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Januar 2015)

und bei der shimano 11-gang Kassette hast du nur ein 11t Ritzel als kleinstes.


----------



## boescha (9. Januar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und bei der shimano 11-gang Kassette hast du nur ein 11t Ritzel als kleinstes.



Und eine SRAM-Kassette mit XTR-Schaltwerk?


----------



## foreigner (9. Januar 2015)

Geht nicht wegen dem 42 Ritzel. XTR zumindest laut Shimano max. 40 Zähne.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Januar 2015)

da ist die Frage ob das XTR SW das 42er Ritzel packt


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geht nicht wegen dem 42 Ritzel. XTR zumindest laut Shimano max. 40 Zähne.


Muss halt mal wer testen. Wäre general recht geil. Mein altes XTR geht offiziell ja auch nur bis 36 und läuft prima mit einem 42er.


----------



## foreigner (9. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich geht´s in Wirklichkeit auch. Der Größenunterschied von 40 auf 42 Ritzel ist eh sehr klein.


----------



## foreigner (9. Januar 2015)

Das Forum weiß alles:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...imano-11-fach-schaltung.727463/#post-12378470
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...imano-11-fach-schaltung.727463/#post-12384390
Also XTR Schaltwerk mit Sram 11 Fach Kasette geht. Der Typ fährt 1x11. Da die Kapazität des Schaltwerks mit langem Käfig aber 45 Zähne sind, wäre 2x11 mit Sram Kasette und XTR Schaltwerk dann auch möglich.
Umgekehrt habe ich schon einige male gelesen, soll nicht gehen. Warum weiß ich auch nicht so richtig. Könnte höchstens sein, dass das Sram Schaltwerk den kleinen Ritzeln zu nahe kommt. Allgemein führen die Sram 11-fach Schaltwerke wohl genauer und reagieren auch empfindlicher auf Unterschiede (Schalten aber auch original extrem präzise)


----------



## veraono (9. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Forum weiß alles:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...imano-11-fach-schaltung.727463/#post-12378470
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...imano-11-fach-schaltung.727463/#post-12384390
> Also XTR Schaltwerk mit Sram 11 Fach Kasette geht. Der Typ fährt 1x11. Da die Kapazität des Schaltwerks mit langem Käfig aber 45 Zähne sind, wäre 2x11 mit Sram Kasette und XTR Schaltwerk dann auch möglich.
> Umgekehrt habe ich schon einige male gelesen, soll nicht gehen. Warum weiß ich auch nicht so richtig. Könnte höchstens sein, dass das Sram Schaltwerk den kleinen Ritzeln zu nahe kommt. Allgemein führen die Sram 11-fach Schaltwerke wohl genauer und reagieren auch empfindlicher auf Unterschiede (Schalten aber auch original extrem präzise)


2x11 geht mit x-horizon nicht, da das Schaltwerk so auf 1KB und breit gespreizte Kassette optimiert ist und zudem die Verschiebung in vertikaler Richtung nur durch den offset der oberen Schaltrolle entsteht, dass die Auslenkung der oberen Schaltrolle so groß ist, dass sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, wenn der Schaltwerkskäfig nach hinten schwenken würde, Gefahr liefe die kleineren Ritzel zu touchieren.
Aber ist das nicht alles etwas OT?


----------



## frankenstein (9. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Na ja. Das 10er Ritzel gibt's nur bei 1x11. Und da wirst Du wohl nicht mit dem 36er Blatt antreten wollen. Irgendwie passt die Argumentation nicht ganz.



Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt:

Variante 2x10: Mit Umwerfer und größtes Blatt mit 36t völlig ausreichen!
Variante 1x11: Kein Umwerfer und größtes Blatt ab 32t (ist ja auch egal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Januar 2015)

Also bei 2x10 müsste es schon ein 38t sein. Sonst strampelt man sich sehr ab.

2x11 wäre schon genial. Vielleicht macht das mal wer Marktfähig.


----------



## veraono (9. Januar 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Also bei 2x10 müsste es schon ein 38t sein. Sonst strampelt man sich sehr ab.
> 
> 2x11 wäre schon genial. Vielleicht macht das mal wer Marktfähig.


Bei was abstrampeln, auf der Rolle oder wo? Aufm _Trail_ ja eher net.
2x11 gibt's ja jetzt dann bei XTR Shimano, ob das auch marktfähig ist wird der Markt zeigen.


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2015)

So, ich habe mich mal ein wenig mit der Optimierung der Dämpferverlängerung beschäftigt und möchte der Community meine Erkenntnisse natürlich nicht vorenthalten:

Zuerst habe ich ein paar Analysen gemacht, da mir die Spannungswerte der ersten, schnellen und ungenauen Analysen ein wenig hoch vorkamen und das Teil ja im Prototypen offensichtlich bisher noch nicht kaputt gegangen ist. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die Modellierung der Lagerung einen sehr hohen Einfluss auf die maximale Spannung hat. Hier dargestellt sind zwei Analysen nebeneinander, einmal sind beide Hinterbau-Verbindungen in X,Y, und Z translatorisch gelagert und zusätzlich noch rotatorisch um Z (rechts), das linke Bild hat in einer der Lagerungen einen Freiheitsgrad in Z-Richtung, das Hufeisen kann sich also „aufbiegen“. Der reale Fall wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen, da der Hinterbau in dieser Richtung der Verschiebung zwar etwas entgegensetzt, er aber im Vergleich zu dem Hufeisen doch eher weich ist in dieser Richtung...




Daraus ziehe ich folgende Schlüsse:

1.)  die Stelle am Dämpferauge ist nicht so ganz unkritisch
2.)  Das bestätigt auch die Optimierung, die an der Stelle deutlich mehr Material ansammelt
3.)  um eine genauere Aussage machen zu können, bräuchte man einen genaueren Lastfall und mehr angrenzende Bauteile



Dann habe ich nochmal eine genauere, feiner vernetzte Optimierung laufen lassen mit folgenden Randbedingungen:

·  Einspannung so wie in der Analyse
·  3 lastfälle: -5kN in X, -5kN unter 5° Winkel, 10Nm Moment um Z, alles eingeleitet am Dämpferauge
·  Minimale Bauteildicke 2mm
·  Maximale Bauteildicke 7mm
·  „Entformung“ vertikal nach außen (oder Bearbeitungsrichtung für Frästeile…)
·  Symmetrie um XZ und YZ-Ebene
·  Bauteilmasse 100g
·  Ziel: Minimiere Verschiebung/Maximiere Steifigkeit



Das Ergebnis bestätigt, was sich gestern  bei den ersten Schnellschüssen schon angedeutet hat:

·  Das Teil sollte möglichst schmal werden
·  im Bereich des Dämpferauges möglichst große horizontale Platten/Schubfelder angeordnet sein
·  nach hinten läuft die Struktur in eine Art „verripptes Schwert“ aus











Gruß Luniz


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2015)

Zusätzlich nochmal zur Auffrischung für die, die es noch nicht kennen: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schonmal erklärt wie diese Methode funktioniert, und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-wippe-2-0.649776/page-8#post-11010822 

Der Bauraum, von dem bei der Optimierung ausgegangen wurde, sieht im Übrigen so aus:


----------



## veraono (10. Januar 2015)

Sehr coole Sache! Das mit dem Mehr an Material hinter dem Dämpferauge klingt sinnvoll, der Bereich schien bisher ziemlich filigran und es wurde ja auch schon mal angesprochen, dass da eine Schwachstelle zu erwarten ist.
Ist der Bauraum eigentlich real? Auf dem Bild im Eingangspost sieht das jetzt schon sehr knapp aus:


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2015)

Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst, ja... Keine Ahnung, ich habe den Bauraum von nuts als Datei bekommen und das nicht weiter hinterfragt!


----------



## nuts (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Bauraum mit den exakten Maßen von Dämpfer, Hinterbau und Sitzrohr gewählt. Zum Oberrohr hin habe ich ihn größer als im Entwurf oben gewählt, da das Oberrohr ja noch nicht final ist und die Optimierung ja auch etwas Platz haben sollte . Der Sitzrohrversatz wird übrigens nochmals kleiner, als im Rendering oben, werden können - deshalb ist der Bauraum der Optimierung da auch großzügiger.  Ich mache da noch einen Text zu, der das alles zusammenfasst, sobald wir Dein Ergebnis @luniz , in einen neuen Entwurf haben einfließen lassen haben. Finde es sehr cool und die Form auch optisch ansprechend 

Auch den Bereich der Hinterbau-Verstrebung würden wir gern nochmal optimieren. @Stefan.Stark hat da gestern wieder eine weitere interessante Variante auf dem Rechner gehabt. Zusätzlich wollen wir auch nochmal den Kollegen Luniz und seine Software drauf los lassen. Ziel ist, dass wir Varianten erzeugen, dann analysieren (Gewicht/Steifigkeit) und auch da noch Gewicht rausholen.


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, auf die Hinterbau-Verstrebung freu ich mich auch schon! Das Bauteil ist sicherlich nochmal eine Stufe interessanter als diese Extension, weil die Lasten etwas "mehrdimensionaler" sind!


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst, ja... Keine Ahnung, ich habe den Bauraum von nuts als Datei bekommen und das nicht weiter hinterfragt!



Von wg. Raum: Wie kommt man, ohne den Dämpfer völlig zu komprimieren, an die obere Dämpferschraube in der Dämpferverlängerung? Zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung siehts für n Standardinbus doch n büschen arg eng aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Von wg. Raum: Wie kommt man, ohne den Dämpfer völlig zu komprimieren, an die obere Dämpferschraube in der Dämpferverlängerung? Zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung siehts für n Standardinbus doch n büschen arg eng aus


In den oberen Teil ein Innengewinde rein oder Gewindeeinsatz und Inbusschraube von unten.


----------



## veraono (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Von wg. Raum: Wie kommt man, ohne den Dämpfer völlig zu komprimieren, an die obere Dämpferschraube in der Dämpferverlängerung? Zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung siehts für n Standardinbus doch n büschen arg eng aus


Find ich einen guten Einwand, wäre wohl was für einen Gewinde-Einsatz mit Verdrehsicherung oder man lebt je nach Aufwand damit, dass beim Dämpfertausch die Verlängerung mit aus- und wieder eingebaut werden muss.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Find ich einen guten Einwand, wäre wohl was für einen Gewinde-Einsatz mit Verdrehsicherung oder man lebt je nach Aufwand damit, dass beim Dämpfertausch die Verlängerung mit aus- und wieder eingebaut werden muss.



Dann lieber komprimieren. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Lager der Dämpferverlängerung zum Hinterbau durch ständige Demontage-Montage besser werden. Dies um so mehr, als das sie ja u.U. auch Kräfte von einem (noch so geringen) Aufspreizen der Dämpferverlängerung "auffangen" müssen.

An der Stelle fände ich Gewindeeinsätze etc, weil dort ja erhebliche Kräfte quer zum Gewinde wirken, auch eher mistig. Warum nicht einfach ein stinknormaler Schraubenkopf, den man mit einem ebenso stinknormalen Gabel- oder Ringschlüssel zu packen kriegt? 

Nachtrag: Ok, sieht suboptimal aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Von wg. Raum: Wie kommt man, ohne den Dämpfer völlig zu komprimieren, an die obere Dämpferschraube in der Dämpferverlängerung? Zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung siehts für n Standardinbus doch n büschen arg eng aus



Naja, die Nicolailösung wäre für so etwas schon prädestiniert.

G.


----------



## BAM3000 (11. Januar 2015)

@luniz: sehr fetter Beitrag! Und vor allem extrem konstruktiv. Großes Lob von mir!

Für die Dämpferbefestigung bietet sich eine Vierkantmutter welche in einer Tasche versengt wird an. Einfach, wirtschaftlich und gut.
Edit: im den Beitragswert zu erhöhen. Bauform der niedrigen VierkantmutternzB nach DIN 562. Soweit ich mich erinnere sind M6 oder M8 üblich. Dazu dann eine "hohle" Schraube wie an den Kettenblättern und gut ist.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, die Nicolailösung wäre für so etwas schon prädestiniert.
> 
> G.



Meinst Du den Eierschneider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Eierschneider?



Eierschneider???...ne die formschlüssige Mutter 

G.


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Find ich einen guten Einwand, wäre wohl was für einen Gewinde-Einsatz mit Verdrehsicherung oder man lebt je nach Aufwand damit, dass beim Dämpfertausch die Verlängerung mit aus- und wieder eingebaut werden muss.


War auch bei den Protos nicht viel Platz und dennoch gar kein Problem. Hab selbst einen Dämpfer getauscht und da musste weder der Dämpfer komprimiert werden, noch irgendwas an der Verlängerung gemacht werden.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eierschneider???...ne die formschlüssige Mutter
> 
> G.



Eierschneider ist das Modell mit der Wippe halb über dem Oberrohr. Imho eine der mit Abstand hässlichsten Konstruktionen überhaupt.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> War auch bei den Protos nicht viel Platz und dennoch gar kein Problem. Hab selbst einen Dämpfer getauscht und da musste weder der Dämpfer komprimiert werden, noch irgendwas an der Verlängerung gemacht werden.



Die Protos waren aber doch Grösse L, oder? Ich kann im Moment nicht so ganz überblicken, wie sich dieser Raum zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung mit der Grössenänderung des Rahmens ändert.

Btw, ich bin neulich über neue Umwerfer von Shimano gestolpert. Side-Swing, oder so ähnlich. Sollen genau die Platzprobleme an modernen Bikes adressieren, die hier schon in Sachen Umwerfer diskutiert wurden.


----------



## drobbel (11. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, die neuen xtr-Umwerfer. Gabs da nicht neulich nen news-Artikel zu?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Eierschneider ist das Modell mit der Wippe halb über dem Oberrohr. Imho eine der mit Abstand hässlichsten Konstruktionen überhaupt.



Kenn ich nur von Liteville, das was wie auch immer über Oberrohr geht...oder Focus oder Ponghorn (oder so ähnlich). Aber egal, eine formschlüssige Mutter und das ganze Problem ist keines mehr.

G.


----------



## luniz (11. Januar 2015)

Meintest du das da mit Eierschneider?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Meintest du das da mit Eierschneider?



Uhhh, der desigentechnische Fehltritt ist zum Glück lange Geschichte 

G.


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Die Protos waren aber doch Grösse L, oder? Ich kann im Moment nicht so ganz überblicken, wie sich dieser Raum zw Oberrohr und Dämpferverlängerung mit der Grössenänderung des Rahmens ändert.
> 
> Btw, ich bin neulich über neue Umwerfer von Shimano gestolpert. Side-Swing, oder so ähnlich. Sollen genau die Platzprobleme an modernen Bikes adressieren, die hier schon in Sachen Umwerfer diskutiert wurden.



Nein, das waren Teilweise auch M Bikes. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr bei L genauso niedrig.
Einfach eine kurze Gewindhülse mit flachem Flansch drauf, der auf zwei Seiten abgefräst ist, so dass ein Gabelschlüssel passt. So war es bei den Protos und die Lösung finde ich auch gut.
Alternativ formschlüssige Mutter. Ebenfalls gut.


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

@luniz : Super Arbeit. Was mir aber bei der Optimierten Variante unklar ist, wie die Aufnahme zum Hinterbau genau Aussieht. Die ist ja eigentlich auf beiden Seiten eine Gabel in die der Hinterbau mit dem Lager dazwischen kommt. Bei der optimierten Variante gibt es kein Übergang für die Gabel. Sähe die Wippe dadurch dann am Ende nicht noch ganz anders aus, wie mit der angenommenen durchgängigen Hülse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, das waren Teilweise auch M Bikes. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr bei L genauso niedrig.
> Einfach eine kurze Gewindhülse mit flachem Flansch drauf, der auf zwei Seiten abgefräst ist, so dass ein Gabelschlüssel passt. So war es bei den Protos und die Lösung finde ich auch gut.
> Alternativ formschlüssige Mutter. Ebenfalls gut.



Praktisch würde wohl schon kleines Sackloch reichen in den man einen Inbusschlüssel stecken kann, der sowieso am Multitool dran ist.
Würde den Maulschlüssel schon wieder sparen. Oder eben beides, Maulweite und Loch, dann ist man auch für Notfälle gerüstet.

G.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Meintest du das da mit Eierschneider?



Ah, sorry! Es war das Liteville 301.
(Btw, wo ist das Kotze-Smiley geblieben?)


----------



## kingfrett (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, das waren Teilweise auch M Bikes. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr bei L genauso niedrig.
> Einfach eine kurze Gewindhülse mit flachem Flansch drauf, der auf zwei Seiten abgefräst ist, so dass ein Gabelschlüssel passt. So war es bei den Protos und die Lösung finde ich auch gut.
> Alternativ formschlüssige Mutter. Ebenfalls gut.



Mir ist alles recht, solange Ihr aufm Zettel habt, daß man an die Schraube auch mal ran muß. Als ehemaliger Renault-Fahrer (R4, R5, R16), hasse ich es wie die Pest, wenn man erst etwas anderes abbauen/modifizieren/Luftablassen muß, um an das ranzukommen, an das man eigentlich will.


----------



## luniz (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @luniz : Super Arbeit. Was mir aber bei der Optimierten Variante unklar ist, wie die Aufnahme zum Hinterbau genau Aussieht. Die ist ja eigentlich auf beiden Seiten eine Gabel in die der Hinterbau mit dem Lager dazwischen kommt. Bei der optimierten Variante gibt es kein Übergang für die Gabel. Sähe die Wippe dadurch dann am Ende nicht noch ganz anders aus, wie mit der angenommenen durchgängigen Hülse ?



Da noch nicht klar war, auf welcher Seite (Hinterbau oder Extension) die Gabel hin soll, habe ich jetzt einfach mal angenommen dass die Gabel an den Hinterbau kommt, weil es so einfacher zu modellieren ging. Du hast recht, in diesem Bereich würde das Ganze sicherlich ein klein wenig anders aussehen, wenn die Gabel in der Extension sein soll... Kann ich auch nochmal durchlaufen lassen so. Aber irgendwelche grundsätzlich neuen Erkenntnisse erwarte ich davon nicht, das Design ist numerisch relativ robust, das heisst, dass es sich nicht großartig verändert wenn man an den Randbedingungen etwas ändert.


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke.
Ich überlege gerade, was sinnvoller wäre. Gabel in Verlängerung oder im Hinterbau. Aus meiner Sicht wäre Gabel am Hinterbau sogar Sinnvoller. Das Lager wäre dann in der Wippe. Wenn es mal ein Problem mit dem Lagersitz gäbe, wäre eine Wippe recht schnell getauscht, ein Hinterbau nicht. Von Übertragung von Kräften oder Steifigkeit sehe ich gerade keinen Unterschied. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## luniz (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hab es nochmal als Gabel durchlaufen lassen, relativ grob vernetzt daher ist das Ergebnis nicht so detailliert. Wie erwartet bleibt die Grundaussage eigentlich die selbe, Am Auge viel Material in Horizontalen Flächen angeordnet, in richtung Hinterbau dann Vertikal-flächig auslaufend.


----------



## veraono (11. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Ich hab es nochmal als Gabel durchlaufen lassen, relativ grob vernetzt daher ist das Ergebnis nicht so detailliert. Wie erwartet bleibt die Grundaussage eigentlich die selbe, Am Auge viel Material in Horizontalen Flächen angeordnet, in richtung Hinterbau dann Vertikal-flächig auslaufend.


Was mir hier nicht ganz einleuchtet ist, dass der äußere Lagersitz bei dieser Version nur eine minimale Kontaktfläche zum eigentlichen Teil der Verlängerung hat, da müssten doch ziemlich große Spannungen auftreten, wenn die gleiche Kraft , die vorher die ganze Hülse aufgenommen hat nun bei nahezu unverändertem Querschnitt und damit deutlich kleinerer Kontaktfläche der zwei schmalen äußeren Lagersitze übertragen wird.
Nach meinem banalen Verständnis müsste doch auch am äußeren Lagersitz zumindest eine kleine vertikal stehende Rippe zum Lagersitz hin auslaufen (quasi als “Gusset“) um die gleiche Kontaktfläche/Spannung wie bei einer durchgehenden Hülse zu erreichen?


----------



## ONE78 (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Ich überlege gerade, was sinnvoller wäre. Gabel in Verlängerung oder im Hinterbau. Aus meiner Sicht wäre Gabel am Hinterbau sogar Sinnvoller. Das Lager wäre dann in der Wippe. Wenn es mal ein Problem mit dem Lagersitz gäbe, wäre eine Wippe recht schnell getauscht, ein Hinterbau nicht. Von Übertragung von Kräften oder Steifigkeit sehe ich gerade keinen Unterschied. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


Darüber hab ich auch grad nachgedacht. Warum überhaupt auf jeder seite eine gabel?
die alten 301 hatten auch jeweils eine, die mk7 und danach dann nur noch eine seite.


----------



## nuts (11. Januar 2015)

Naja, wenn man auf die Gabel verzichtet, kriegt man halt wegen der Asymmetrie Biegemomente. Die kann man aufnehmen, wir hatten (zumindest bisher) aber aufgrund des optisch eleganteren Übergans vom Hinterbau zur Verlängerung die Gabel bevorzugt. Gabel am Hinterbau oder an der Verlängerung... Foreigner hat recht, was die Austauschbarkeit des Lagersitz angeht, andersrum sieht es mit der Austauschbarkeit des Gewindes aus. Interessant ist natürlich auch noch, wo die Fertigung eine größere Präzision erlaubt, obwohl da halt Hinterbau und Verlängerung jeweils und zueinander passen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (11. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, das waren Teilweise auch M Bikes. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr bei L genauso niedrig.
> Einfach eine kurze Gewindhülse mit flachem Flansch drauf, der auf zwei Seiten abgefräst ist, so dass ein Gabelschlüssel passt. So war es bei den Protos und die Lösung finde ich auch gut.
> Alternativ formschlüssige Mutter. Ebenfalls gut.



Wir sind bei dem Thema eh noch am laborieren. Die aktuelle Lösung, Stahlbolzen mit 15 mm durch den Dämpfer, ist potentiell Korrosion- und Knarzanfällig. Eventuell kein Thema, aber man sollte darüber nachdenken. Eventuell doch mit Buchse + 22,2 mm Hardware arbeiten? Hat jemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man auf die Gabel verzichtet, kriegt man halt wegen der Asymmetrie Biegemomente. Die kann man aufnehmen, wir hatten (zumindest bisher) aber aufgrund des optisch eleganteren Übergans vom Hinterbau zur Verlängerung die Gabel bevorzugt. Gabel am Hinterbau oder an der Verlängerung... Foreigner hat recht, was die Austauschbarkeit des Lagersitz angeht, andersrum sieht es mit der Austauschbarkeit des Gewindes aus. Interessant ist natürlich auch noch, wo die Fertigung eine größere Präzision erlaubt, obwohl da halt Hinterbau und Verlängerung jeweils und zueinander passen müssen.


Muss überhaupt in eins der Teile ein Gewinde, oder bekommt man das nicht auch  mit irgendeiner Art von Mutter hin?


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir sind bei dem Thema eh noch am laborieren. Die aktuelle Lösung, Stahlbolzen mit 15 mm durch den Dämpfer, ist potentiell Korrosion- und Knarzanfällig. Eventuell kein Thema, aber man sollte darüber nachdenken. Eventuell doch mit Buchse + 22,2 mm Hardware arbeiten? Hat jemand eine gute Idee?


Warum sollte es mit Buchse weniger knarzen? Ich vermute mal eher mehr. Verlängerung liegt schlechter an (weniger Fläche), ich glaube nicht, dass das gut ist. Korrosion liegt doch schlichtweg an der Materialwahl. Edestahl, Titan, ... und die Sache sollte gegessen sein. Auf Rostende Bolzen hat doch auch sonst keiner Bock und sind in der Preisklasse eigentlich immer eine Frechheit (zumindest meinem Empfinden nach).


----------



## drobbel (11. Januar 2015)

Wie würde man es denn sonst machen, eine Stahlbolzen ins Dämpferauge hämmern ohne gleitlager? Wie bekommt man den denn je wieder raus?


----------



## foreigner (11. Januar 2015)

Wieso? Eine Gleitbuchse ist doch auch noch dazwischen. Das ist nicht anders wie sonst auch.


----------



## yggr (11. Januar 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> 2x11 wäre schon genial. Vielleicht macht das mal wer Marktfähig.



http://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/index.php?bik_id=267&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (11. Januar 2015)

Dann ist mir glaube ich der Unterschied Bolzen/Buchse nicht klar...  Und meinst du mit Gleitbuchse das, was ich Gleitlager nenne, den beschichteten Ring, den man ins Dämpferauge einpresst?

Bei Bike-Components z.B. kann man das ganze 2015er XTR-Zeug mit 1-3x11 schon anschauen.
Ist ja allein schon geil, dass das kleine Kettenblatt ein Zehntel des mittleren Kettenblatts kostet


----------



## foreigner (12. Januar 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Und meinst du mit Gleitbuchse das, was ich Gleitlager nenne, den beschichteten Ring, den man ins Dämpferauge einpresst?


Ja, ich denke da meinen wir das gleiche.
Nuts meint ja mit den 22mm, dass da nochmal solche Buchsen rein kommen:





Anders wäre es ohne und einfach so einen Bolzen direkt durch "Das Gleitlager":


----------



## luniz (12. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Was mir hier nicht ganz einleuchtet ist, dass der äußere Lagersitz bei dieser Version nur eine minimale Kontaktfläche zum eigentlichen Teil der Verlängerung hat, da müssten doch ziemlich große Spannungen auftreten, wenn die gleiche Kraft , die vorher die ganze Hülse aufgenommen hat nun bei nahezu unverändertem Querschnitt und damit deutlich kleinerer Kontaktfläche der zwei schmalen äußeren Lagersitze übertragen wird.
> Nach meinem banalen Verständnis müsste doch auch am äußeren Lagersitz zumindest eine kleine vertikal stehende Rippe zum Lagersitz hin auslaufen (quasi als “Gusset“) um die gleiche Kontaktfläche/Spannung wie bei einer durchgehenden Hülse zu erreichen?



Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, dein Einwand ist berechtigt. Das Verhalten der Optimierung ist hier der etwas idealisierten Modellierung geschuldet; hier wird vernachlässigt, dass die beiden "Hülsen" ja eigentlich durch einen Bolzen zusammenhängen. Was der Optimierer hier macht ist folgendes: Er verteilt die Last auf diese insgesamt vier Hülsen, wobei es für das Gesamtbauteil sinnvoller ist, mehr Last auf die beiden innen liegenden Punkte zu geben. Würde ich mir die Reaktionskräfte an den Einspannungen ausgeben lassen, könnte man das auch sehr gut sehen. Die Einspannung ist an der Stelle eben für jede der vier Hülsen "ideal steif". Genau wie in der Analyse mit dem bisherigen Bauteil müsste man hier angrenzende Bauteile mit in dei Modellierung einbeziehen, um das System korrekt abzubilden. Dann steigt aber sowohl der Modellierungs- als auch der Berechnungsaufwand nicht unerheblich, und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass der Erkenntnisgewinn das rechtfertigt. 

Das Optimierungsergebnis bietet einen Gestaltungsvorschlag für das gesamte Teil, mit etwas Abstand zu den Interfaces zu den angrenzenden Teilen Dämpfer und Hinterbau. Diese Details müssen dann im Nachgang eh nach anderen Kriterien ausgelegt werden (Flächenpressung, useability, Zugänglichkeit um nur ein Paar zu nennen), das kann eine einfache Topologieoptimierung einer einzelnen Komponente so nicht liefern.


----------



## foreigner (12. Januar 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass die Verbindung von oberen und unteren Teil der Dämpferverlängerung vor dem Sattelrohr nicht möglich sein wird, weil es zu nahe am Dämpfer ist. Wir brauch etwas Spiel, das durch den Bolzen dann zusammengezogen wird für ein und Ausbau. Das war auch bei den Protos zu gering. Mit einer so nahen Verbindung des oberen und unteren Teils der Verlängerung dürfte das aber wohl kaum möglich sein.


----------



## drobbel (12. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke da meinen wir das gleiche.
> Nuts meint ja mit den 22mm, dass da nochmal solche Buchsen rein kommen:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohgott, na da hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, danke


----------



## foreigner (12. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Verbindung von oberen und unteren Teil der Dämpferverlängerung vor dem Sattelrohr nicht möglich sein wird, weil es zu nahe am Dämpfer ist. Wir brauch etwas Spiel, das durch den Bolzen dann zusammengezogen wird für ein und Ausbau. Das war auch bei den Protos zu gering. Mit einer so nahen Verbindung des oberen und unteren Teils der Verlängerung dürfte das aber wohl kaum möglich sein.


Ich glaube, was hier stand war Blödsinn.  So klein ist der Abstand gar nicht.


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich will ich nicht immer mit meinem bike ankommen, aber ein paar sachen sind da schon gut gemacht und insbesondere das problem der dämpferbefestigung an der dämpferverlängerung ist super gelöst.

durch das dämpferauge geht (von oben) ein alubolzen mit innengewinde der oben in der dämpferverlängerung formschlüssig (viereckig)gefasst ist. Von unten wird dann mit einer schraube gekontert. super easy knarzt nach einem jahr auch noch nicht.http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb9819450/p4pb9819450.jpg

Edit: Buchse ist keine drin -auch nicht das dünne gleitlager


----------



## ONE78 (12. Januar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich nicht immer mit meinem bike ankommen, aber ein paar sachen sind da schon gut gemacht und insbesondere das problem der dämpferbefestigung an der dämpferverlängerung ist super gelöst.
> 
> durch das dämpferauge geht (von oben) ein alubolzen mit innengewinde der oben in der dämpferverlängerung formschlüssig (viereckig)gefasst ist. Von unten wird dann mit einer schraube gekontert. super easy knarzt nach einem jahr auch noch nicht.http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb9819450/p4pb9819450.jpg
> 
> Edit: Buchse ist keine drin -auch nicht das dünne gleitlager



hier gibt es auch keine gabeln an den gelenklagern. bei der optimierung sieht man auch ganz gut, das die meiste kraft über die innere verbindung geht. 

ist eigentlich schon festgelegt was für lager an der verbindung hinterbau-DV zum einsatz kommen? kugel-, gleit- oder gelenklager?


----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2015)

bei dem letzten Bsp ist aber der Hinterbau an der Lagerung verstrebt. beim ICB muss diese Verstrebung die Dämpferverlängerung übernehmen. da wäre es sinniger keine extra Momente einzubringen...


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2015)

irgendwie versteh ichs grad nicht, es geht doch um die verbindung dämpfer/verlängerung ? das müsste doch gleich sein, oder ist geplant dass sich verlängerung und dämpfer seitwärts gegeneinander verdrehen können sollen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2015)

Nein, der Unterschied besteht darin, dass die auftretenden Querkräfte in deinem Beispiel im Hinterbau durch die Strebe zwischen Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr abfangen werden. Diese Strebe ist im Falles des ICB 2.0 nicht existent, weshalb der Lastfall ein anderer ist.


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2015)

die lasten sind anders, klar, aber was ändert das an der klemmmethode ?


----------



## mpirklbauer (12. Januar 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> http://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/index.php?bik_id=267&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


cool, wusste nicht das sich das wer traut.
Wäre schön, wenn Alutech auf den Zug mit aufspringt


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2015)

liteville macht das auch ( so ähnlich)


----------



## foreigner (12. Januar 2015)

Kann mich jemand aufklären, was an dem Stevens Bike so besonders ist? Ich check´s nicht. Geht doch um die Schaltung, oder?
Stinknormale, komplette Shimano XTR 2 x 11 (mit zu kleinem großen Kettenblatt), was ist daran jetzt besonders?


----------



## veraono (12. Januar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich nicht immer mit meinem bike ankommen, aber ein paar sachen sind da schon gut gemacht und insbesondere das problem der dämpferbefestigung an der dämpferverlängerung ist super gelöst.
> 
> durch das dämpferauge geht (von oben) ein alubolzen mit innengewinde der oben in der dämpferverlängerung formschlüssig (viereckig)gefasst ist. Von unten wird dann mit einer schraube gekontert. super easy knarzt nach einem jahr auch noch nicht.http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb9819450/p4pb9819450.jpg
> 
> Edit: Buchse ist keine drin -auch nicht das dünne gleitlager



Die Lösung von H.B.O wäre technisch sicher die Eleganteste, bei den Lösungen wo der gewindetragende Bolzen selbst die Kontaktfläche zum Dämpfer darstellt (wie  z.B. bei der von Foreigner geposteten Variante) sehe ich zumindest die theoretische Gefahr der minimalen Lockerung durch Verdrehmomente und damit eine Knarzgefahr.
Das wäre im Beispiel von @H.B.O sicher entkoppelt dadurch dass die "Reibfläche" zum Gleitlager im Dämpferauge (also die Hülse) gegen Verdrehen gesichert ist und der Gewindebolzen in der Hülse zu 100% nur axial auf Zug beansprucht wird.

Von Standart-22mm Alu-Buchsen halte ich auch gar nichts, handelt uns nur wieder Bauraumprobleme ein und wo soll der Vorteil liegen? Ein Gleitlager im Dämpferauge dagegen wäre glaube ich schon sinnvoll vor allem des Knarzens wegen -aber natürlich (und da wären wir wieder bei der Hinterbaukonstruktion)- in Kombination mit einem möglichst seitensteifen Hinterbau ("H"-Konstruktion) um Knickstabeffekte zu minimieren/verhindern.


----------



## nuts (12. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte das mit Buchse weniger knarzen? Weil sich der Dämpfer dann auf der Gleitschicht drehen könnte (


ONE78 schrieb:


> hier gibt es auch keine gabeln an den gelenklagern. bei der optimierung sieht man auch ganz gut, das die meiste kraft über die innere verbindung geht.
> 
> ist eigentlich schon festgelegt was für lager an der verbindung hinterbau-DV zum einsatz kommen? kugel-, gleit- oder gelenklager?



Der Plan ist, links und rechts je zwei Kugellager einzusetzen. Sorgen für minimale Reibung und dafür, dass jede Seite bereits ausgerichtet ist.

Der Bolzen beim Kona? ist schön gelöst, was mich nur etwas zu Buchse / Gleitlager / ... tendieren lässt sind die verschiedenen Dämpferaugen-Durchmesser am Markt. Das ist zwar einigermaßen standardisiert, aber es gibt doch genügend Dämpfer, die anders daher kommen. Wenn jetzt unser Bolzen genau 15 mm Durchmesser hat und die Dämpferverlängerung 12,7 mm Breite, dann passt halt auch nur genau dieses eine Maß.


----------



## veraono (12. Januar 2015)

^


nuts schrieb:


> Warum sollte das mit Buchse weniger knarzen? Weil sich der Dämpfer dann auf der Gleitschicht drehen könnte (
> 
> 
> Der Plan ist, links und rechts je zwei Kugellager einzusetzen. Sorgen für minimale Reibung und dafür, dass jede Seite bereits ausgerichtet ist.
> ...


Gleitlager heißt ja nicht zwangsweise gleich Standard- Alueinbaubuchse.
Du hast natürlich recht, die Kompatibilität zu anderen Dämpferaugen-Einbaumaßen ist höher (dachte da wären mittlerweile so ziemlich alle Hersteller bei zöllischen Maßen angekommen?) ,
auf der anderen Seite wird die Konstruktion der Dämpferverlängerung sicher nicht stabiler/leichter, wenn wir da noch fast 10mm Einbaubreite zum Dämpferauge in Form von Alubuchsen aufschlagen und im besten Fall dann mit einem 8mm Bolzen klemmen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> cool, wusste nicht das sich das wer traut.
> Wäre schön, wenn Alutech auf den Zug mit aufspringt


 Ich versteh nicht was Du meinst! Stevens verbaut eine normale XTR 2*11, that's it! Gehört nicht allzuviel Mut dazu, nur ein dicker Geldbeutel. Aber am Ende des Tages kann das System nicht mehr als 2*10, die (für einige Menschen vorhandenen) Vorteile von 1*11 erhält man nicht.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand aufklären, was an dem Stevens Bike so besonders ist? Ich check´s nicht. Geht doch um die Schaltung, oder?
> Stinknormale, komplette Shimano XTR 2 x 11 (mit zu kleinem großen Kettenblatt), was ist daran jetzt besonders?



Für ein 29er AM taugt des Blatt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ist eh schade dass man am ICB die Schaltung nicht fahren kann, wäre nach Einfach für mich die zweite Wahl.

G.


----------



## mpirklbauer (12. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was Du meinst! Stevens verbaut eine normale XTR 2*11, that's it! Gehört nicht allzuviel Mut dazu, nur ein dicker Geldbeutel. Aber am Ende des Tages kann das System nicht mehr als 2*10, die (für einige Menschen vorhandenen) Vorteile von 1*11 erhält man nicht.
> Gruß, Basti



Mann hat gleich eine 11 fack Kassette, 2 fach Kurbel und Umwerfer.
Somit ist man in der Gestalltung freier ohne imense mehrkosten.
Statt dem 36er ein 38er Kettenblatt und passt wunderbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was Du meinst! Stevens verbaut eine normale XTR 2*11, that's it! Gehört nicht allzuviel Mut dazu, nur ein dicker Geldbeutel. Aber am Ende des Tages kann das System nicht mehr als 2*10, die (für einige Menschen vorhandenen) Vorteile von 1*11 erhält man nicht.
> Gruß, Basti



Würd ich jetzt net so ins Blaue rein pauschal so festlegen, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben.
Je nach Wohnort und Gelände könnte sich die persöhnliche Schaltkarakteristik ändern, von 1mal10 auf 1mal11. Was schon einen Vorteil ausmachen könnte. Ist zwar reine Theorie, aber nur die rechnerisch möglichen Übersetzungsbandbreite zu sehen ist auch nur Theorie.

Die Vorteile von 1mal11 erhält man sicher nicht, aber auch nicht die Nachteile  Aber des schreibt ja eh einer der netmal Schaltung fährt (außer am...)

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt net so ins Blaue rein pauschal so festlegen, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben.
> Je nach Wohnort und Gelände könnte sich die persöhnliche Schaltkarakteristik ändern, von 1mal10 auf 1mal11. Was schon einen Vorteil ausmachen könnte. Ist zwar reine Theorie, aber nur die rechnerisch möglichen Übersetzungsbandbreite zu sehen ist auch nur Theorie.
> 
> Die Vorteile von 1mal11 erhält man sicher nicht, aber auch nicht die Nachteile  Aber des schreibt ja eh einer der netmal Schaltung fährt (außer am...)
> ...


 Wie gesagt, für manche Leute reicht 1*XX locker und die nehmen lieber die Vorteile mit. Ich bin die XTR gefahren und kann keinen Vorteil erkennen (für mich), aber hey...


mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Mann hat gleich eine 11 fack Kassette, 2 fach Kurbel und Umwerfer.
> Somit ist man in der Gestalltung freier ohne imense mehrkosten.
> Statt dem 36er ein 38er Kettenblatt und passt wunderbar.


 Die Mehrkosten einer XTR zu den üblichen 2*10 ist aber mehr als immens...


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für ein 29er AM taugt des Blatt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ist eh schade dass man am ICB die Schaltung nicht fahren kann, wäre nach Einfach für mich die zweite Wahl.
> 
> G.


 Warum sollte man die Schaltung am ICB nicht fahren können?
gruß, Basti


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Mann hat gleich eine 11 fack Kassette, 2 fach Kurbel und Umwerfer.
> Somit ist man in der Gestalltung freier ohne imense mehrkosten.
> Statt dem 36er ein 38er Kettenblatt und passt wunderbar.


Ja ne 11-Fach mit 11-40 Zähne und eher kastrierten Kettenblättern. Der einzige Vorteil den du davon hast ist eine feinere Abstufung. Für einen horrenden Mehrpreis zu 2x10.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für manche Leute reicht 1*XX locker und die nehmen lieber die Vorteile mit. Ich bin die XTR gefahren und kann keinen Vorteil erkennen (für mich), aber hey...
> 
> Die Mehrkosten einer XTR zu den üblichen 2*10 ist aber mehr als immens...
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre zu den manchen Leuten. Das eine Rad das ich mit Kettenschaltung zur Zeit sehr intensiv fahre, hat sogar nur 1mal10.

Dachte man kann nur den SRAM Umwerfer fahren? Lieg ich da wohl falsch?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (12. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber am Ende des Tages kann das System nicht mehr als 2*10, ...
> Gruß, Basti


Doch! Die Kassette hat 11-40 Zähne! Bei 10-fach gehts nur 11-36! Damit hat man mehr Spreizung und einen (2) Gang (Gänge) mehr.


----------



## Fury (12. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja ne 11-Fach mit 11-40 Zähne ...


Du warst schneller...
Bei Shimano heisst das aber nichts anderes, als dass die Technologie früher oder später bei XT und SLX ankommt und damit bezahlbar wird!


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2015)

beispiel ist ist das salsa horsethief-aber egal. beim stevens hab ich gedacht es geht um die laufradgrößen, gehts um xtr ? kapier heute anscheinend nicht so viel

Bei der größe der dämpferaugen hätte ich keine bedenken, rs, fox cc und mz gehen. (Bos nicht)


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den manchen Leuten. Das eine Rad das ich mit Kettenschaltung zur Zeit sehr intensiv fahre, hat sogar nur 1mal10.
> 
> Dachte man kann nur den SRAM Umwerfer fahren? Lieg ich da wohl falsch?
> 
> G.


 Das ist ja eher eine Bauraum Geschichte, bisher ließ sich der Umwerfer zwischen den beiden Herstellern noch "kompatibel" einstellen. Wobei das nur eine Vermutung ist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Du warst schneller...
> Bei Shimano heisst das aber nichts anderes, als dass die Technologie früher oder später bei XT und SLX ankommt und damit bezahlbar wird!


Das heißt dann dass man sich bei XT und SLX auch über die verringerte Spreizung an der Kurbel "freuen " darf. Währen die ersten 2x10 von Shimano (z.B. die SLX 665) noch 22/36 drauf hatten, hat die XTR nur noch 10 Zähne Differenz im 2-Fach Setup, wahlweise 24/34, 26/36 oder 28/38. Das bringt feindere Abstufungen, aber nicht wirklich mehr Bandbreite. Vermutlich weil das Schaltwerk nicht genug Kapazität bereit stellen kann.

€dit:
hab grad mal den Ritzelrechner bemüht. Eine SLX mit 22/36 und 11/36er Kassette hat 526% Entfaltung. 11-Fach XTR mit 11/40 24/34 515% und 5 Gänge mehr die sich überschneiden.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das ist ja eher eine Bauraum Geschichte, bisher ließ sich der Umwerfer zwischen den beiden Herstellern noch "kompatibel" einstellen. Wobei das nur eine Vermutung ist!



Naja, Hauptsache es paßt ja irgendeiner  
Rad wird so oder so glaub ich richtig schick 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das heißt dann dass man sich bei XT und SLX auch über die verringerte Spreizung an der Kurbel "freuen " darf. Währen die ersten 2x10 von Shimano (z.B. die SLX 665) noch 22/36 drauf hatten, hat die XTR nur noch 10 Zähne Differenz im 2-Fach Setup, wahlweise 24/34, 26/36 oder 28/38. Das bringt feindere Abstufungen, aber nicht wirklich mehr Bandbreite. Vermutlich weil das Schaltwerk nicht genug Kapazität bereit stellen kann.


 Ich will Euch ja nicht ärgern, aber wartet es doch einfach mal ab;-) bekanntlich werden um April/ Mai herum die ersten 2016er News bekannt, vielleicht ist ja was dabei.....


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, Hauptsache es paßt ja irgendeiner
> Rad wird so oder so glaub ich richtig schick
> 
> G.


 Die Befürchtung habe ich auch;-)


----------



## foreigner (12. Januar 2015)

Also, eigentlich wäre es schön, wenn wir dann mal wieder alle Übersetzungsvorlieben besprochen hätten und uns den wichtigeren Dingen wie der Dämpferaufnahme widmen könnten. 


nuts schrieb:


> Warum sollte das mit Buchse weniger knarzen? Weil sich der Dämpfer dann auf der Gleitschicht drehen könnte (
> 
> 
> Der Plan ist, links und rechts je zwei Kugellager einzusetzen. Sorgen für minimale Reibung und dafür, dass jede Seite bereits ausgerichtet ist.
> ...


Dämpferanschlussmaße gibt es da ja von der Bohrung her 12,7mm bei Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi, Cane Creek AIR CS und Inline und auch neueren Manitou. Da weicht Bos mit 12,0mm ab. Von der Breite her ist 15mm Standard. Neuere CCDB kommen mit 14,7mm früher mal 16mm. Also schon mal mehrere Punkte wo eine Kompatibilität zu allen Dämpfern nicht passt. Beim Durchmesser ist das anpassbar. Zwei Bolzen:
Eine die 12,7mm hat, bis auf dem Stück das nach dem Dämpfer wieder in die Verlängerung geht, da dann 12,0mm.
Die andere hat nur im ersten Stück 12,7mm und dann ab dem Dämpfer schon 12,0mm.
Damit passt dann schon mal auch Bos.
Nun fehlt nur noch Cane Creek wegen der Breite (wegen den fehlenden 0,3mm). Dünne Distanzscheibe?
Dann wären doch damit alle derzeitigen Anschlussmaße gegessen oder gibt´s noch mehr?
(Und warum eigentlich schon wieder und weshalb können sich die ganzen ******* nicht einfach mal einigen. )


----------



## DHK (12. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub du hast die Maße von Bohrung und Breite verwechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (12. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das heißt dann dass man sich bei XT und SLX auch über die verringerte Spreizung an der Kurbel "freuen " darf. Währen die ersten 2x10 von Shimano (z.B. die SLX 665) noch 22/36 drauf hatten, hat die XTR nur noch 10 Zähne Differenz im 2-Fach Setup, wahlweise 24/34, 26/36 oder 28/38. Das bringt feindere Abstufungen, aber nicht wirklich mehr Bandbreite. Vermutlich weil das Schaltwerk nicht genug Kapazität bereit stellen kann.
> 
> €dit:
> hab grad mal den Ritzelrechner bemüht. Eine SLX mit 22/36 und 11/36er Kassette hat 526% Entfaltung. 11-Fach XTR mit 11/40 24/34 515% und 5 Gänge mehr die sich überschneiden.



Ich glaube eher, dass sich der Grund für die Differenz von 10 Zähnen an der Kurbel durch die SyncroShift-Option für die DI ergibt. Ansonsten wäre der Schaltkomfort beim gleichzeitigen Schalten von Umwerfer und Schaltwerk nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ...Der Plan ist, links und rechts je zwei Kugellager einzusetzen. Sorgen für minimale Reibung und dafür, dass jede Seite bereits ausgerichtet ist..



das mit dem ausrichten verstehe ich nicht?
aber 4 lager für die verbindung von 2teilen? Und das bei den toleranzen im rahmenbau???

soll die DV den hinterbau versteifen? Das macht doch keinen sinn imho. Dann lieber nen steifen yoke und eine gute verbindung der hinterbauhälften oberhalb vom umwerfer.


----------



## AK47 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das Design erst mal gelungen. Die Frage was Design to Cost angeht, sollte erst mal nicht als Prio 1 betrachtet werden. Will ich die Rahmen in ausreichender Stückzahl verkaufen, muss investiert werden und nicht nur auf bestehendes zurückgegriffen werden. Bringt alles nichts, wenn dann das Bike / Rahmen in the end keiner haben möchte, oder?
Bezüglich der "Dämpferverlängerung" würde ich versuchen die Form im Profil etwas dem "stealthigen" und echt saugeilen Ramendesign anzupassen, was natürlich beim Fräsen ein zusätzliches Umspannen in einer Achse bedeuten würde. 
Ansonsten echt mal ne geile Prognose, wäre super, wenn es möglichst nahe an der Stealth Optik bleiben könnte.

MfG Alex


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

Stopp ich hatte einen Denkfehler. Die 12 bzw. 12,7mm sind ja Druchmesser von den eingepressten Gleitlagern. (Auf die könnte man natürlich auch gehen). Welche Durchmesser die Dämpferaugen da jetzt alle haben weiß ich nicht. Bos hat 14mm, das weiß ich.


ONE78 schrieb:


> das mit dem ausrichten verstehe ich nicht?
> aber 4 lager für die verbindung von 2teilen? Und das bei den toleranzen im rahmenbau???
> 
> soll die DV den hinterbau versteifen? Das macht doch keinen sinn imho. Dann lieber nen steifen yoke und eine gute verbindung der hinterbauhälften oberhalb vom umwerfer.



Die Lager sind nicht im "Gabelteil", sondern in dem, das dazwischen steckt direkt nebeneinander. Also ist´s eigentlich halb so wild, wegen den Toleranzen. Etwas Spiel haben Kugellager ja auch. Allerdings frage ich mich auch, ob hier Kugellager überhaupt Sinn machen. Jeweils 2 nimmt man ja nur wegen der Haltbarkeit, also wegen der Flächenpressung im Lager. Warum dann nicht jeweils ein Rollenlager nehmen? Noch dazu, da man an der Stelle keinerlei Seitenkräfte übertragen möchte. Wenn man Angst wegen Toleranzen mit Rollenlagern hat, würden auch leicht tonnenförmige Lager gehen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2015)

AK47 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Design erst mal gelungen. Die Frage was Design to Cost angeht, sollte erst mal nicht als Prio 1 betrachtet werden. Will ich die Rahmen in ausreichender Stückzahl verkaufen, muss investiert werden und nicht nur auf bestehendes zurückgegriffen werden. Bringt alles nichts, wenn dann das Bike / Rahmen in the end keiner haben möchte, oder?
> Bezüglich der "Dämpferverlängerung" würde ich versuchen die Form im Profil etwas dem "stealthigen" und echt saugeilen Ramendesign anzupassen, was natürlich beim Fräsen ein zusätzliches Umspannen in einer Achse bedeuten würde.
> Ansonsten echt mal ne geile Prognose, wäre super, wenn es möglichst nahe an der Stealth Optik bleiben könnte.
> 
> MfG Alex


 Es geht nicht darum, dass wir die Kosten scheuen, es geht viel mehr um die Frage ob die Kosten für diesen Rahmen gerechtfertigt sind. Der Entwuef von foreigner und das was Stefan darus resultieren ließ, sind bildschöne Rahmen und würden sicherlich regen Absatz finden. Mein Problem mit der Geschichte ist, dass das aktuelle Design kein Aluminium Design sondern ein Carbon look a like Design ist. Durch die vielen Kanten holt man sich mit dem Werkstoff Aluminium viel "totes" Material in den Rahmen, Material, das bei der Verwendung von nahezu runden Rohren nicht auftreten würde und somit viel gewicht sparen kann. Wir haben speziell im Hauptrahmen sehr lange Rohre mit durchgehenden Kanten, der Gewichtsnachteil ist gigantisch. Aus diesem Grund habe ich intern angeregt und Stefan gebeten, einen zweiten Entwurf zu konstruieren, der die spezifischen Eigenschaften und Möglichkeiten von Aluminium berücksichtigt. Sprich: rundere Rohrquerschnitte und dadurch die Möglichkeit öfter und stärker zu konifizieren. Meiner Meinung nach besteht der Reiz des Entwurfs in der klaren Linie und der Harmonie zwischen Hauptahmen und Hinterbau, die ganzen Bruchkanten würden bei einem Komplettbike kaum auffallen. neben der technschen Nachteile, zieht der aktuelle Entwurf in Aluminium auch hohe Kosten nach sich, da jedes Rohr eine eigen Mold braucht. Kosten die ich für ein unterlegenes Design nicht generieren möchte.
Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Schritt 1: den Rahmen auf den Werkstoff Aluminium optimieren, Schritt 2 den aktuellen Entwurf für Carbon optimieren und als SL Version in der Modellpflege bringen....


----------



## H.B.O (13. Januar 2015)

hört sich gut an


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

Dass das Design in den Details nicht unbedingt in Aluminium komplett sinnvoll ist, war auch allen Designern klar, als starke Ecken und Kanten aufkamen, nicht nur bei diesem Design. Daher bin ich auch dafür einen fertigungstechnisch und materialgerecht sinnvolleren Rahmen zu bauen. In erster Linie steht und fällt alles am Ende mit Gewicht, Stabilität und Steifigkeit. Der Rahmen sollte aus meiner Sicht das Grunddesign und die Linienführung aufnehmen (also sollte da jetzt kein Hängebauchschwein stehen ) auf starke Kanten kann und sollte aber getrost verzichtet werden, da kann ich Basti nur zustimmen. Auch was eben Gewicht und Steifigkeit angehet ist das Grund-design ja sehr passen, da es keine unnötigen Wege oder Bögen nimmt.
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass mir die 3D Modelle von Stefan im Stealth-Look natürlich schon extrem gut gefallen. Wenn sich die Kiste also verkauft und Alutech eine Carbon-Variante in der Optik nachschieben würde, wäre das schon sehr cool.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dass das Design in den Details nicht unbedingt in Aluminium komplett sinnvoll ist, war auch allen Designern klar, als starke Ecken und Kanten aufkamen, nicht nur bei diesem Design. Daher bin ich auch dafür einen fertigungstechnisch und materialgerecht sinnvolleren Rahmen zu bauen. In erster Linie sollte am Ende Gewicht, Stabilität und Steifigkeit stehen. Der Rahmen sollte das Grunddesign und die Linienführung aufnehmen (also sollte da jetzt kein Hängebauchschwein stehen ) auf starke Kanten kann und sollte aber getrost verzichtet werden, da kann ich Basti nur zustimmen. Auch was eben Gewicht und Steifigkeit angehet ist das Grund-design ja sehr passen, da es keine unnötigen Wege oder Bögen nimmt.
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass mir die 3D Modelle von Stefan im Stealth-Look natürlich schon extrem gut gefallen. Wenn sich die Kiste also verkauft und Alutech eine Carbon-Variante in der Optik nachschieben würde, wäre das schon sehr cool.


Genau so ist es gedacht: Jeder von uns ist Fan des Stealth Entwurfes, aber halt in Carbon. Wenn ich mir den Entwurf in mattem UD Carbon vorstelle.......... Aber Alu hat halt seine eigenen Regeln und Eigenschaften und da wäre es dumm einen Pseudo Carbonrahmen zu bauen, das überlassen wir RuddyDax;-)


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass wir die Kosten scheuen, es geht viel mehr um die Frage ob die Kosten für diesen Rahmen gerechtfertigt sind. Der Entwuef von foreigner und das was Stefan darus resultieren ließ, sind bildschöne Rahmen und würden sicherlich regen Absatz finden. Mein Problem mit der Geschichte ist, dass das aktuelle Design kein Aluminium Design sondern ein Carbon look a like Design ist. Durch die vielen Kanten holt man sich mit dem Werkstoff Aluminium viel "totes" Material in den Rahmen, Material, das bei der Verwendung von nahezu runden Rohren nicht auftreten würde und somit viel gewicht sparen kann. Wir haben speziell im Hauptrahmen sehr lange Rohre mit durchgehenden Kanten, der Gewichtsnachteil ist gigantisch. Aus diesem Grund habe ich intern angeregt und Stefan gebeten, einen zweiten Entwurf zu konstruieren, der die spezifischen Eigenschaften und Möglichkeiten von Aluminium berücksichtigt. Sprich: rundere Rohrquerschnitte und dadurch die Möglichkeit öfter und stärker zu konifizieren. Meiner Meinung nach besteht der Reiz des Entwurfs in der klaren Linie und der Harmonie zwischen Hauptahmen und Hinterbau, die ganzen Bruchkanten würden bei einem Komplettbike kaum auffallen. neben der technschen Nachteile, zieht der aktuelle Entwurf in Aluminium auch hohe Kosten nach sich, da jedes Rohr eine eigen Mold braucht. Kosten die ich für ein unterlegenes Design nicht generieren möchte.
> Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Schritt 1: den Rahmen auf den Werkstoff Aluminium optimieren, Schritt 2 den aktuellen Entwurf für Carbon optimieren und als SL Version in der Modellpflege bringen....



darf ich ehrlich sein?

ich finde deine Art echt lobenswert: straight, ehrlich, effizient und effektiv!

das mein ich ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Januar 2015)

So läuft´s! Erst einen Entwurf und den dann optimieren


----------



## Harrinfinity (13. Januar 2015)

Mit was für nem Programm konstruiert ihr denn die Modelle?


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> darf ich ehrlich sein?
> 
> ich finde deine Art echt lobenswert: straight, ehrlich, effizient und effektiv!
> 
> das mein ich ernst!


Viele Dank, Bommel! Wobei das Lob dem ganzen Team gilt: Es ist keine leichte Entscheidung, sich von dem angestrebten Zeitplan zu lösen und so spät im Projekt noch einmal einen Kaltstart hinzulegen. Am Ende des Tages wird das ICB aber deutlich profitieren, wenn den wirklich extrem guten Genen (Kinematik, Fahrverhalten) eine ebenbürtige Konstruktion gegenüber steht!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## luniz (13. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark , @supurb-bicycles , wie genau geht das denn eigentlich mit dem Konifizieren bzw. in welchen Dimensionen bewegt man sich da so fertigungsmäßig? Das kann man nämlich durchaus auch numerisch optimieren! Auch die Form der Rohrquerschnitte geht, und wenn's dann an die Kohle-version geht, auch Layup/Faserorientierung... Die möglichkeiten sind quasi unbegrenzt ;-)


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

Harrinfinity schrieb:


> Mit was für nem Programm konstruiert ihr denn die Modelle?


Solid Works


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Viele Dank, Bommel! Wobei das Lob dem ganzen Team gilt: Es ist keine leichte Entscheidung, sich von dem angestrebten Zeitplan zu lösen und so spät im Projekt noch einmal einen Kaltstart hinzulegen. Am Ende des Tages wird das ICB aber deutlich profitieren, wenn den wirklich extrem guten Genen (Kinematik, Fahrverhalten) eine ebenbürtige Konstruktion gegenüber steht!
> Gruß, Basti


Ich gebe euch da recht, allerdings sehe ich auch eine "Gefahr". Man sollte meiner Ansicht nach schon schauen, dass man das Bike dann sehr zügig auf den Weg bringt. Trailbikes scheinen echt ein aufkommender Trend zu sein, die dabei sind den ja derzeit so im Trend liegenden Enduros stark das Wasser abgraben. Es kommen immer mehr Trail-Bikes auf den Markt. Man sollte das bike dann schon haben um die Verkaufswelle mitzunehmen. Was nützt das schönste Rad, wenn sich viele potentielle Kunden bereits ein Trailbike zugelegt haben.
Mir persönlich eilt´s gar nicht, ich bin mit meinem Bike sehr zu Frieden und fahre es gerne noch ne Zeit lang.
Aber ich denke, man sollte jetzt wirklich am Ball bleiben und das jetzt zügig abarbeiten.
(Stefan bekommt bis er fertig konstruiert hat am besten Radfahr-verbot. Der tut sich sonst nur wieder weh )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (13. Januar 2015)

Rund und leicht hört sich auch gut an - bei aller Liebe zum tollen kantigen Design .

Und bevor jemand weint: Die Yeti's, Turner's, Ventana's etc. von früher sahen mit "einfachen" Rohrformen auch gut aus...


----------



## nuts (13. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark , @supurb-bicycles , wie genau geht das denn eigentlich mit dem Konifizieren bzw. in welchen Dimensionen bewegt man sich da so fertigungsmäßig? Das kann man nämlich durchaus auch numerisch optimieren! Auch die Form der Rohrquerschnitte geht, und wenn's dann an die Kohle-version geht, auch Layup/Faserorientierung... Die möglichkeiten sind quasi unbegrenzt ;-)



Meines Wissens nach läuft das so:

Es werden zunächst Rundrohre hergestellt (Strangpressen bei ca. 500°C)
Anschließend folgt ein Kaltziehen (ggfs. auch mit Werkzeugen bereits zur Anpassung / Kontrolle der Durchmesser)
Dann werden die Rundrohre über einen konischen Dorn gewalzt. Es entsteht ein Rundrohr, das in bestimmten Abständen bestimmte Wandstärken hat. Die aufwändigsten Rohre haben beispielsweise 5 verschiedene Wandstärken. In der Rohrmitte ist das so ca. 1 mm, zu den Enden wird aufgedickt - daher heißen die konifizierten Rohre auch Dickend oder Doppeldickend.
Dieses konifizierte Rundrohr kann nun durch mehr oder weniger aufwändige Umformprozesse (Quetschen wäre einfach, Innenhochdruckumformen wäre aufwändig) Prozesse verformt.
Die große Limitierung / Frage ist: Kann der Zulieferer eine Rohrform mit unterschiedlichen Konifizierungen liefern? Für die Rahmengrößen wäre das sinnvoll, in der Praxis habe ich da aber ziemliche Zweifel. Deshalb müsste eine Konifizierung für alle Rahmengrößen gewählt werden.

Die minimale Wandstärke bestimmt leider nicht nur die Festigkeit / Steifigkeit, Rohre sollen natürlich auch nicht eingedrückt werden, wenn mal das Rad umkippt oder etwas anderes dagegen oder der Bremshebel ins Oberrohr oder oder oder.


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die minimale Wandstärke bestimmt leider nicht nur die Festigkeit / Steifigkeit, Rohre sollen natürlich auch nicht eingedrückt werden, wenn mal das Rad umkippt oder etwas anderes dagegen oder der Bremshebel ins Oberrohr oder oder oder.


Da spielt aber immer auch der Rohrdurchmesser eine Rolle. Übertrieben dicke Rohre beulen auch schneller.
Der Luniz könnte sich demnach ja aber dann den S-Rahmen vornehmen. Bei dem ist ja der Anteil an Rohr mit geringer Wandstärke am größten. Bei den größeren Rahmen sind die Rohre ja länger, aber nur an dem Anteil mit größerer Wandstärke. Zumindest ist das ja so, wenn der gleiche Rohrsatz für alle Größen Verwendung findet und nicht unterschiedlich konifiziert wird.


----------



## Fladder72 (13. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach läuft das so:
> 
> Es werden zunächst Rundrohre hergestellt (Strangpressen bei ca. 500°C)
> Anschließend folgt ein Kaltziehen (ggfs. auch mit Werkzeugen bereits zur Anpassung / Kontrolle der Durchmesser)
> ...



Wobei der zweite Punkt durchaus noch mal mehrere Schritte umfassen kann, da der Querschnitt um nur um einen gewissen Prozentsatz reduziert wird, bevor die Kaltverfestigung zu groß ist (Ziehen mit Dorn und Außenring). Da sind dann Entfestigungs-/Rekristalisationsglühen und Zwischenzüge erforderlich.


----------



## luniz (13. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach läuft das so:
> 
> Es werden zunächst Rundrohre hergestellt (Strangpressen bei ca. 500°C)
> Anschließend folgt ein Kaltziehen (ggfs. auch mit Werkzeugen bereits zur Anpassung / Kontrolle der Durchmesser)
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank für die Info... Der Prozess scheint mir also weniger Konstruktions- als vielmehr Fertigungs-getrieben zu sein. Da macht dann eine Optimierung nur noch sehr eingeschränkt sinn, da sie durch die Randbedingungen stark eingeschränkt wird. Man könnte da höchstens so die letzten 20g aus dem Rohrsatz kitzeln, aber dafür ist dann der Aufwand doch recht hoch...

So gesehen würde ich mich dann lieber auf die Massivumform- und Zerspanungsteile konzentrieren, da ist das Verhältnis Aufwand/Gewinn besser. Bei der CfK-Version sieht das dann aber wieder anders aus ;-) Im Rennrad-Bereich haben wir so eine komplett-Optimierung eines Rahmens schonmal gemacht und dabei recht gute Ergebnisse erzielt: http://resources.altair.com/pdd/images/en-US/CaseStudy/Rolo-Success-Story-WEB.pdf


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Januar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Genau so ist es gedacht: Jeder von uns ist Fan des Stealth Entwurfes, aber halt in Carbon. Wenn ich mir den Entwurf in mattem UD Carbon vorstelle.......... Aber Alu hat halt seine eigenen Regeln und Eigenschaften und da wäre es dumm einen Pseudo Carbonrahmen zu bauen, das überlassen wir RuddyDax;-)


Wenn ihr den Rahmen dann mal in Carbon bringt müsst ihr euch aber Gedanken um einen neuen Firmennamen machen; Alutech passt dann ja nicht mehr so ganz


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch da recht, allerdings sehe ich auch eine "Gefahr". Man sollte meiner Ansicht nach schon schauen, dass man das Bike dann sehr zügig auf den Weg bringt. Trailbikes scheinen echt ein aufkommender Trend zu sein, die dabei sind den ja derzeit so im Trend liegenden Enduros stark das Wasser abgraben.



Vor allem die Geometrien vieler frisch vorgestellter Räder lassen unsere Geo konservativ aussehen. Eher habe ich so langsam das Gefühl, dass Mondraker doch nicht einfach nur anders, sondern seiner Zeit voraus war. 460-470mm Reach bei Größe L breitet sich im Moment im 130-160mm Federwegsbereich beängstigend schnell aus. Die Interviews von Chris Porter diesbezüglich sind sehr interessant..
Sehe das auch so, dass sich in dem Bezug so langsam enormer Zeitdruck aufbaut. Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass das hier zur Eurobike 2015 von den Eckdaten her ein 0815 Trailbike ist..


----------



## veraono (13. Januar 2015)

Man muss ja nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen , genauso finde ich man sollte im Umkehrschluss nicht von etwas bewährtem abweichen nur um sich abzugrenzen. 
Wenn sich etwas  längerfristig bewährt hat, ist es für mich nicht 0815.
Ich halte mehr von Evolution als von Revolution, letzteres ist zumeist kurzlebiger. 
Beim Thema Geometrie gibt's doch ohnehin nur wenig “besser oder schlechter“ vieles ist doch eher “anders“ , mir sind die Geo- Daten jedenfalls auf dem Papier sehr sympathisch, modern und konsequent in eine  Richtung aber nicht extrem.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Januar 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vor allem die Geometrien vieler frisch vorgestellter Räder lassen unsere Geo konservativ aussehen. Eher habe ich so langsam das Gefühl, dass Mondraker doch nicht einfach nur anders, sondern seiner Zeit voraus war. 460-470mm Reach bei Größe L breitet sich im Moment im 130-160mm Federwegsbereich beängstigend schnell aus. Die Interviews von Chris Porter diesbezüglich sind sehr interessant..
> Sehe das auch so, dass sich in dem Bezug so langsam enormer Zeitdruck aufbaut. Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass das hier zur Eurobike 2015 von den Eckdaten her ein 0815 Trailbike ist..



Genau das sehe ich völlig anders!

Die Geometrie eines Bikes kann ich in meinen CAD-Modellen in wenigen Minuten mit allen Abhängigkeiten ändern (so lange die Struktur sich nicht ändert). Eine "moderne" Geometrie (also zu langes Oberrohr, zu kurzer Hinterbau und zu flacher Lenkwinkel ) lässt sich also ganz am Ende des Entwicklungsprozesses noch ganz easy implementieren.
Was zählt sind die Details!!! Die kosten auch richtig Zeit. Und da ich eh nicht erwarte ernsthaften monetären Gewinn bei diesem Projekt zu machen, so ist es mir relativ wurscht, wenn wir ein paar Monate später dran sind... hauptsache das Bike wird richtig gut 
Außerdem wird es vielleicht einige Käufer geben, die ein durchkonstruiertes Produkt bevorzugen. Ich habe selber schon zu viele Bananenprodukte geschaffen und mag das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr tun...


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte ja nicht sagen, dass unser Bike jetzt zu kurz ist, ich fand es ja so wie es fast perfekt! Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Auswahl an solchen Bikes bislang sehr Begrenzt bis nicht vorhanden war und je länger man wartet, desto größer word die Konkurrenz, weil diese "Kategorie" das neue Enduro zu werden scheint. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ja super, dass mit dem ICB 2 offenbar der Zahn der Zeit getroffen wird und ich bin auch der letzte, der einen schlecht durchdachten Rahmen haben möchte.
Würde der Rahmen diesen Sommer fertig, wäre er eben einer der ersten, nächstes Jahr wird es viele solcher Räder geben. Daher schätze ich es in dieser speziellen Situation aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht überdurchschnittlich wertvoll ein das Bike sehr bald zu verkaufen.
In unserer heutigen schnellebigen Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft finde ich die Einstellung etwas perfektes auf den Markt bringen zu wollen und so viel Herzblut zu investieren sehr lobenswert, gibt es viel zu selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark hat natürlich recht, dass es darauf ankommt, dass das Bike ordentlich auskonstruiert wird und auch die Details stimmen.
Allerdings ist das, was @Plumpssack zur Geo geschrieben hat, nicht falsch. Ich komme mit dem Bike wunderbar zurecht. Allerdings ganz klar mit dem L Rahmen (bei dem dann das Sitzrohr kürzer sein könnte). Ich bin sonst wirklich klassischer M Fahrer und hab mich auch im Zweifelsfall immer für die kleinere Größe entschieden. Bei dem Rad besteht aber gar kein Zweifel, dass L die richtige Länge für mich ist.
Mir sagt das, dass das Sizing bei uns nicht stimmt und die 445mm Reach an den M Rahmen gehören und der L Rahmen dann folglich die von @Plumpssack erwähnten 460-470mm hätte. Bestätigen tut das auch der Fakt, dass alle ~1,80m großen Finale-Tester L bevorzugt haben und sogar der eine oder der andere dabei war, der sich sogar noch etwas mehr Reach gewünscht hatte (Was auch wieder meine persönliche Vorliebe für kürzere Rahmen bestätigt, mir war´s lang genug). Meine Überzeugung ist daher auch, dass Hersteller, die auf die von Plumpssack genannten Maße für L Rahmen gehen, nichts falsch machen, sondern im Sizing schlichtweg richtiger liegen als wir.
Auch wenn es Stefan, der das Rad immer noch nicht gefahren ist, nicht glaubt, das Rad würde sich auch so noch super fahren, weil es eben keine Grip-Probleme am Vorderrad hat. Ob die Geometrie jetzt allerdings gerade "modern" ist oder nicht, ist egal. Funktionieren muss sie.
Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich meckere nicht über unsere Geo. Die ist super gelungen. Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Größen nicht passen (und damit halt auch die Sitzrohrlängen nicht).


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Januar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren was bei einem Testwochende rauskommt, bei welchem man fünf 170-175cm große User auf die M Rahmen mit 50mm Vorbauten und anschließend die L Rahmen mit 30mm Vorbauten setzt und umgekehrt
Natürlich alles auf einem "typisch deutschen Feierabendtrail"


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren was fünf 1,85m Fahrer bevorzugen, wenn sie ein L und einen 20mm längeren L Rahmen zum testen . (Aber ich hab da so ne Vermutung)


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Januar 2015)

Der Test läuft ja aufs gleiche hinaus, bis auf dass die Rahmen für meinen Test schon existieren


----------



## foreigner (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## jayzi (13. Januar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Rad mit 2016er Komponenten anfühlt.  Den Rahmen in M habe ich für mich validiert und als geometrisch perfekt eingestuft.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Allerdings ganz klar mit dem L Rahmen (bei dem dann das Sitzrohr kürzer sein könnte). Ich bin sonst wirklich klassischer M Fahrer und hab mich auch im Zweifelsfall immer für die kleinere Größe entschieden. Bei dem Rad besteht aber gar kein Zweifel, dass L die richtige Länge für mich ist.
> ...


[USER=238040]

Warst du nicht mal für längere Sitzrohre? Oder waren das andere?[/user]


----------



## foreigner (14. Januar 2015)

Also gegen 435 bei m war ich nicht. Gegen noch kürzer schon. Damals bin ich aber auch nicht ausgegangen (wie einige andere wahrscheinlich auch nicht), eine Nummer größer zu fahren. Aber wie gesagt, ich komme mit L und 470mm Sitzrohr auch gut aus, ich selbst nutze eigentlich nie so viel Stützenverstellung, dass ich weniger brauche. Bei anderen ist das aber anders. Aber wenn alle anderen zu frieden sind, können wir das Thema auch wieder sein lassen (eigenlich ist dazu ja auch genug gesagt worden), ich hab meine passende Größe .
Ich wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken, dass es nicht unbedingt so abwegig oder nicht sinnvoll ist, was gerade manch anderer Hersteller (wie von Plumpssack erwähnt) treibt. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass eine Geometrie, wie sie Chris Porter favorisiert (Sieh sein Custom Ion 16) auch nur annähernd tauglich für die Allgemeinheit ist.


----------



## H.B.O (14. Januar 2015)

sehe ich ähnlich, ich glaube aber dass es kein wirkliches problem ist, die meisten denen 425mm reach  zu kurz ist dürften auch mit dem 470mm sitzrohr des L zu rande kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Januar 2015)

Nur so viel: auch die Geo steht mal wieder auf dem Prüfstand, Stefanus wertet aktuell die Bögen von den Testrides aus (es waren mittlerweile doch einige) und macht dann einen Vorschlag!


----------



## foreigner (14. Januar 2015)

Nur mal noch ein paar allgemeine Gedanken zur Geometrie: Es gab schon immer mal Bikes, die waren ihrer Zeit weit voraus. Ich rede hier nicht über 2 Jahre, sondern über 10 Jahre und mehr. Paradebeispiel ist das alte Rotec DH von um die 2000. Die haben ein bike gebaut, das mit damals üblichen 180mm Gabeln die irsinnigen Werte von 63° Lenkwinkel, 460mm Kettenstreben, weit über 1200mm Radstand, sehr langem Reach, superkurzen Vorbau von ungefähr 10-20mm Vorbau und dazu ein für damalige Verhältnisse sehr tiefes Tretlager hatte. Schaut man sich heute die Werte von aktuellen Bikes wie einem Mondraker Summum an, dann stellt man fest, dass wir genau da angekommen sind, wo Rotec damals halt schon war. Einfach mal 15 Jahre der Zeit voraus. War das Bike deswegen ein Kassenschlager oder der große Testsier ? Nein. Was ich damit sagen will: Es lohnt sich nicht, der Zeit weit voraus zu sein.
Fest steht aber: Die Bikes wurden im Laufe der Zeit immer länger und flacher und ich hätte auch vor 5 Jahren nicht gedacht, dass sie in der Zeit nochmal so viel wachsen. Also, es könnte schon sein, dass wir in 5 Jahren alle mit Chris Porter- Nicolai-Geo herum fahren und das völlig normal finden. Wer weiß ....
Ich wage aber mal zu prophezeien, dass man im Zweifelsfall mit länger auch länger aktuell bleibt als umgekehrt.


----------



## hnx (14. Januar 2015)

Zeigt doch nur, dass viel im Kopf und durch Einflüsse wie Werbung stattfindet, sonst wäre ja das genannte Rotec der (Verkaufs-)Brüller gewesen. Anscheinend hat es damals auch niemand für gut empfunden, obwohl das Rad ja auch getestet wurde. Komisch, dass das keinem der Profitester aufgefallen ist, wie gut das Rad läuft.


----------



## foreigner (14. Januar 2015)

Dass es sehr gut läuft und vor allem im gröbsten Gelände überzeugt war damals auch aufgefallen. Nur waren beispielsweise die Strecken damals auch ganz andere und auch andere Komponenten, wie Federung und Reifen waren vielleicht einfach nicht auf dem Stand um das Potential und die Vorteile überhaupt zu nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2015)

Chris Porter ist aber auch nicht normalgroß.
Der bewegt sich am Bike ganz anders als ein normaler Mensch.


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber genau das finde ich gerade auch sehr interessant. Für "Normal-Große" funktionieren ja die aktuellen Geometrien auch sehr gut. Mein Eindruck war allerdings (ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber so war mein Empfinden) auch hier in der Diskussion um die Größen, dass gerade bei Rahmengrößen für überdurchschnittlich große Fahrer doch ein wenig Ratlosigkeit herrscht, bzw. diese doch sehr stark mit Kompromissen leben müssen. Wenn Fahrer mit knappen 1,80m noch L favorisieren und da drüber nur noch eine Rahmengröße kommt, gilt das wohl bei uns erst recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (15. Januar 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Chris Porter ist aber auch nicht normalgroß.
> Der bewegt sich am Bike ganz anders als ein normaler Mensch.



Chris Porter ist nach Aussage in einem Interview 1,85m. Wenn der schon kein "normaler Mensch" mehr ist, was bin dann ich (1,95m)?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Januar 2015)

Echt jetzt?
Hätt fix gedacht, der ist 2 m oder so.


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

Hatte jetzt auch gedacht, der wäre größer. Aber der anscheinend lassen lange Räder den Menschen größer wirken.


----------



## discordius (15. Januar 2015)

Zumindest steht das im bikeradar Interview. Ich warte mal auf die Carbon 29er Variante vom ICB2.0 für Leute >1,9m. Zumindest würde ich die sofort blind kaufen, wenn die käme.


----------



## nuts (15. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, wir werden wohl die Größen etwas länger machen, um den besagten Effekt (1,80 m präferieren Größe L) auszugleichen. Mit 1,80 sollten sowohl M als auch L ernsthaft in Frage kommen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn "etwas länger"? Alles mal 15mm länger fände ich gut.
Vergesst aber bitte nicht den Stack mit zu nehmen !!!
Das bike fuhr sich sicherlich auch so gut, weil Reach- und Stack-Werte sehr gut harmonieren. Wenn man jetzt nur den Reach verlängert, wird das nicht unbedingt schöner.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Januar 2015)

Dasselbe bitte für 170 cm Menschen. Viele werden Größe S wollen, aber es gibt auch einen Trend zu einer richtigen M Größe für kleinere Leute. Giant hat da einen reach von 440 mm, Sitzrohrlänge könnte man doch bei 16" oder so machen.


----------



## pezolived (17. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> ... das Hufeisen kann sich also „aufbiegen“. Der reale Fall wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen, da der Hinterbau in dieser Richtung der Verschiebung zwar etwas entgegensetzt, er aber im Vergleich zu dem Hufeisen doch eher weich ist in dieser Richtung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Großartig! 

Geht hier eigentlich was weiter? Um zu 'ner realistischeren Simulation zu gelangen, könnte man vielleicht eine gebogene Strebe zwischen die inneren Lageraugen modellieren, die beim Aufweiten geradegereckt wird, oder auch die Sitzstreben oder eine Ersatzkonstruktion, evtl. in die Bauteilebene geklappt.
Mich wundert jedoch ein bisschen, wo bei der Optimierung der ganze Bauraum plötzlich herkommt. Wenn Stefan Stark den von Anfang an zur Verfügung gehabt hätte, hätte sein Entwurf vermutlich von Anfang an ganz anders ausgesehen.
@luniz : Kann deine Software auch Knickspannungen berechnen?

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## luniz (17. Januar 2015)

Klar geht es weiter! Ich versuche gerade, aus dem gesamten Hinterbau und dem Bauraum für diese Verbindung der Ketten- und Druckstreben ein sinnvolles Modell zu erzeugen... Garnicht so einfach!

Den Bauraum habe ich von nuts zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, ich habe leider kein Gesamtmodell und kann so auch nicht abschätzen ob das realistisch ist oder nicht. Ich vertraue den Jungs aber, die wissen schon was sie tun ;-) Und selbst wenn es hier und da um ein paar Millimeter nicht ganz passt, die Aussage der Optimierung bleibt ja die selbe.

Deine Idee mit der Strebe zwischen den Lageraugen verstehe ich nicht ganz... Ich glaube, da ist das Sitzrohr im Weg!

Und zur Software: Generell kann man alles berechnen, es ist nur eine Frage der Komplexität des Modellaufbaus. Knicken und Beulen sind nichtlineare Phänomene, das bedeutet, dass für das Gesamtsystem kein linearer Zusammenhang zwischen Kraft und Verformung besteht. Um das berechnen zu können, braucht man einen expliziten Solver, der die Last in Schritten aufbringt und nach jedem Schritt die Geometrie des Bauteils neu berechnet (seeeehr grob erklärt!). Das geht zwar, ist aber aufwändig. In den vorliegenden Berechnungen habe ich nur linear statisch gerechnet, was meiner Einschätzung nach aufgrund des Schlankheitsgrades auch zulässig ist. Knicken ist hier sicherlich keines unserer Hautprobleme ;-)


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Januar 2015)

Zur Geo nochmal: Ich fand mit 1,84m und eher langen Beinen und etwas kürzerem Oberkörper (92cm Schrittlänge) das Cockpit am Sram Bike am besten (immernoch deutlich verspielt!). Jetzt habe ich allerdings kürzlich 35mm Vorbauten für mich entdecken können und würde es daher toll finden, wenn der L Rahmen mit 35mm Vorbau mindestens den gleichen Sattel-Lenker Abstand wie das Sram Bike hatte. @supurb-bicycles weißt du noch welche Länge der Truvativ Stylo Vorbau hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (17. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Deine Idee mit der Strebe zwischen den Lageraugen verstehe ich nicht ganz... Ich glaube, da ist das Sitzrohr im Weg!



Du hast bislang die beiden Fälle unterschieden, Hufeisen kann sich aufbiegen und Hufeisen kann sich nicht aufbiegen. Die Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich drastisch, und du sagst, daß die Wahrheit wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen wird. "Dazwischen" übersetze ich jetzt mal mit "Hufeisen kann sich gegen den Widerstand aufbiegen, den die Sitzstreben nun mal bieten." Genau diesen Widerstand könnte man durch eine weiche Stützkonstruktion simulieren, die man hinten zwischen den Augen einfügt, z.B. eine gebogene Strebe, die unter Last, wenn sich die Augen nach außen bewegen, geradegereckt wird. Daß da real das Sitzrohr dazwischen steckt, stört ja nicht weiter. Uns interessieren ja nur die Auswirkungen auf den gefährdeten Querschnitt, vorne am Federbeinauge.

Zur Knickung: Ich habe hier die Rolle des immer besorgten Bedenkenträgers inne  und ich hatte nicht nur Kummer mit der Gestalt des Hufeisens (nämlich genau dort, wo es in der ersten Simulation rot wird), sondern auch mit der möglichen Knickung des Zusammenbaus Hufeisen + Federbein. Wenn die Federung auf Block geht, sehe ich die Gefahr, daß dieser Zusammenbau am Dämpferauge ausknickt. Ist bislang in der Praxis nicht passiert, aber bislang wurde das Rad ja auch nur von qualifizierten Leuten nach fürsorglicher Abstimmung und Einstellung bewegt. Was da an verkorksten Landungen und sonstigen unplanmäßigen Überlastungen bislang angefallen ist, weiß ich nicht. Die Sorge ist bei mir jedenfalls noch nicht ausgeräumt.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2015)

Simulation ersetzt eh keinen Prüfstand...


----------



## luniz (17. Januar 2015)

Ah ok, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst... Ja, kann man schon so machen für die Simulation, man könnte auch ein "Federelement" mit einer definierten Steifigkeit dazwischen bauen... nur weisst du dann in etwa genauso wenig oder viel, wie nah das an der Realität ist.

Genauso verhält es sich übrigens auch mit der Knickung an dieser Verschraubung. Das zu modellieren ist schwierig, denn eine Simulation ist ja IMMER eine idealisierte Betrachtung. Wenn die Kraft aus dem Hinterbau genau in Richtung des Dämpfers geht, dann passiert nichts. Wenn zusätzlich -durch irgendeine komische Verbiegung des Hinterbaudreiecks- ein Biegemoment auftritt, dann sieht das anders aus. Aber es ist quasi unmöglich vorherzusagen, wie, wie oft ,wie viel, in welche Richtung etc... Das kann man analysieren bis man schwarz wird. Oder man baut es einfach so, dass einem der gesunde, ingenieursmäßig geschulte Verstand sagt, dass es hält ;-)

Edit: Auch auf dem Prüfstand kann man nur idealisierte Szenarien abbilden, womit man da genau das selbe Problem hat! Es gibt die Szenarien des EFBE zum Beispiel... Aber wer kann mir sagen, inwieweit die einer realen Belastung entsprechen?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2015)

Die Belastungen für den Prüfstand würde ich mit Messungen am Rahmen ermitteln und indem ich die Teile, die vom Prüfstand kommen mit den Teilen, die normal benutzt wurden vergleiche. Letztendlich müsste man Simulieren, am Funktionsprüfstand testen und im realen Betrieb.. keine Ahnung was Alutech hiervon abdeckt.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Januar 2015)

Ganz so einfach ist Betriebsfestigkeit aber nicht. Du brauchst ein Dauerlauf-Kollektiv für die gesamte Lebensdauer (z.B. 20.000 km). Bloß was fährt der "typische" Kunde. Nur Tour ist zu wenig. Nur Park zu viel. Und dann wäre da noch Misuse (Stürze etc.).
Für den Rahmen brauchst Du salopp gesprochen eine der Wöhlerlinie vergleichbare Kennlinie für die wesentlichen Belastungen. Z.B. wieviele Vollbremsungen sind mit welchen Lasten möglich bis die Verbindung Unterrohr/Steuerrohr versagt. Das geht nur über simulative Iteration. Dann kannst Du das DL-Kollektiv dagegenstellen und Schädigungskennziffern errechnen. Sie beschreiben die Sicherheit gegen Versagen.
Messen solltest Du die Lastkollektive mit den tatsächlichen Rahmen. Noch dazu am besten mit verschiedenen Fahrern. Trockene perfekte Bedingungen gegenüber nassen rutschigen Bedingungen können schon mal Faktor 100 bedeuten.
Kurzum: von einer echten Betriebsfestigkeit analog der Luftfahrt- und Fahrzeugindustrie ist die Bike-Industrie mindestens eine Mondreise entfernt. Aber solange auch mit Erfahrungswerten Rennradrahmen mit Gewichten um die 700g entstehen und Enduro-Fullys in Alu oder Carbon die 3kg Grenze knacken, ist die Welt für unser Hobby doch in Ordnung


----------



## luniz (17. Januar 2015)

Das sehe ich genau so... 

Im Endeffekt muss man -sowohl auf dem Prüfstand, wie auch bei der Simulation- immer ein Gefühl dafür haben, wie groß in etwa der Fehler ist, den man macht. Weil, einen "Fehler" macht man mit der Idealisierung immer.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. Januar 2015)

Wegen den Messungen der realen Kräfte könnte Nuts ja mal bei 2D anfragen. Ich glaube Canyon verwendet auch deren Equipment und die sind damit recht zufrieden.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend, könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, warum man eine Dämpferverlängerung braucht? Ginge es nicht auch anders? Meine Überlegungen dazu, siehe Bild. Solange die Kinematik hingedreht werden kann, das sie passt, ist ein Teil weniger doch super. Zusätzlich könnte ein Schmiede/Frästeil zur Dämferbefestigung dort zwischen den Hinterbau geschweist werden, was der Steifigkeit zugute kommt.
Verzeiht, sollte ich völlig daneben geschossen haben. Ich bin nur immer der Meinung alles so einfach wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2015)

Bei Variante 1 freut sich der Dämpfer, bei Variante 2 haben wir wieder nen degressiven Hinterbau.

Man könnte den Hinterbau so flach halten, dass die Verlängerung (so wie bei deiner Var. 1) den Dämpfer genau grade drückt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der dann noch halbwegs steif ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei Variante 1 freut sich der Dämpfer


Könntest du darauf bitte eingehen, das verstehe ich nicht. Ist es denn nicht besser, wenn der Hinterbau steifer ist?
Ein Teil und zwei Lagerungen weniger wäre doch ein klasse Sache, ich finde das sollte man mal durch denken.


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2015)

Deine Verlängerung drückt den Dämpfer nach unten, während es ihn nach vorne schiebt, ich bezweifle dass das Bushings und der Dämpfer selber mögen. Zumal dir das wegknickt wenn du den Hinterbau durchschlägst.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2015)

Beides degressive Anordnungen und wir wollen etwas progrssives! Daher die Verlängerung.


----------



## Piefke (17. Januar 2015)

Das Problem mit der Dämpferverlängerung entsteht ja nur bei einem einfachen Eingelenker. Hätte man da gleich was Ordentliches genommen...


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2015)

So, habe das mal abgeschwächt, siehe Bild. Das mit den Dämpferbuchsen würde ich als vernachlässigbar einstufen, dazu sind sie ja da. In dieser Hinsicht ist die Hufeisenvariante auch kritisch, da das Dämpferauge die erhöhte Knickspannung aufnehmen muss, die ohne Verlängerung nicht auftritt. Leichter ist es warscheinlich auch. 

Edit: Noch immer degressiv, progressiv kommt gleich..


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2015)

Das thema kinematik ist doch schon lääääängst durch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (17. Januar 2015)

Die Diskussion dazu ist bereits hinreichend erfolgt. Du bist ein bisschen spät dran. Schau Dir mal in Ruhe die alten Threads an.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist Betriebsfestigkeit aber nicht. Du brauchst ein Dauerlauf-Kollektiv für die gesamte Lebensdauer (z.B. 20.000 km). Bloß was fährt der "typische" Kunde. Nur Tour ist zu wenig. Nur Park zu viel. Und dann wäre da noch Misuse (Stürze etc.).
> Für den Rahmen brauchst Du salopp gesprochen eine der Wöhlerlinie vergleichbare Kennlinie für die wesentlichen Belastungen. Z.B. wieviele Vollbremsungen sind mit welchen Lasten möglich bis die Verbindung Unterrohr/Steuerrohr versagt. Das geht nur über simulative Iteration. Dann kannst Du das DL-Kollektiv dagegenstellen und Schädigungskennziffern errechnen. Sie beschreiben die Sicherheit gegen Versagen.
> Messen solltest Du die Lastkollektive mit den tatsächlichen Rahmen. Noch dazu am besten mit verschiedenen Fahrern. Trockene perfekte Bedingungen gegenüber nassen rutschigen Bedingungen können schon mal Faktor 100 bedeuten.
> Kurzum: von einer echten Betriebsfestigkeit analog der Luftfahrt- und Fahrzeugindustrie ist die Bike-Industrie mindestens eine Mondreise entfernt. Aber solange auch mit Erfahrungswerten Rennradrahmen mit Gewichten um die 700g entstehen und Enduro-Fullys in Alu oder Carbon die 3kg Grenze knacken, ist die Welt für unser Hobby doch in Ordnung



Ist mir schon klar, dass es unmöglich ist die Bedingungen "im Feld" auf dem Prüfstand perfekt nachzustellen. Aber deshalb schreibe ich auch, dass man die Ergebnisse vom Prüfstand mit den Ergebnissen von den Testfahrten vergleichen muss, um sich über eine sicherlich lange Dauer hier das Know-How anzueignen. Der Weg dahin ist sicherlich nicht von heute auf morgen getan und innerhalb einem Entwicklungszyklus eines ICB 2.0's wird das sicherlich auch nicht geschehen können,.. wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wie viel Alutech davon bereits macht.. Interessant wäre es aber auf jeden Fall..


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Dämpferverlängerung entsteht ja nur bei einem einfachen Eingelenker. Hätte man da gleich was Ordentliches genommen...



Du meinst so Hinterbauten wie gewisse andere Hersteller, die degressiv ausgelegt sind, oder erst degressiv sind und dann extrem progressiv werden?


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2015)

Die Hufeisenvariante sehe ich jetzt als Notbehelf, jedoch nicht als konstruktiv saubere Lösung (meine persönliche Meinung). Deshalb lege ich darauf Wert die Konstruktion zu überdenken. Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass man in der Produktentwicklung wieder von der Ausarbeitungs- zur Konzept- oder Entwurfsphase zurück gehen sollte.


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2015)

Und wann kommt die progressive Variante?

Nen progressiven Eingelenker kann man nur mittels Dämpferverlängerung oder durchbrochenem Sitzrohr bauen, nicht anders.

Du erinnerst mich en bissl an den BrandX, der wollte auch mit aller Gewalt den Hinterbau kippen als alles schon durch war...


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ...wieviele Vollbremsungen sind mit welchen Lasten möglich bis die Verbindung Unterrohr/Steuerrohr versagt. Das geht nur über simulative Iteration...



Wie simuliert man denn dauerfestigkeitsergebnisse, das geht imho nur aufm prüfstand!


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Hufeisenvariante sehe ich jetzt als Notbehelf, jedoch nicht als konstruktiv saubere Lösung (meine persönliche Meinung). Deshalb lege ich darauf Wert die Konstruktion zu überdenken. Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass man in der Produktentwicklung wieder von der Ausarbeitungs- zur Konzept- oder Entwurfsphase zurück gehen sollte.
> Anhang anzeigen 351544



drehpunkt zu hoch, ist nicht antriebsneutral. Wippt also...
btw der hinterbau wird durch diese sreben auch nicht steifer.


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Januar 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und wann kommt die progressive Variante?
> 
> Nen progressiven Eingelenker kann man nur mittels Dämpferverlängerung oder durchbrochenem Sitzrohr bauen, nicht anders.
> 
> Du erinnerst mich en bissl an den BrandX, der wollte auch mit aller Gewalt den Hinterbau kippen als alles schon durch war...



Ich halte das jetzt für progressiv, kann mich aber irren. Die Hinterbaulagerung liegt quasi hinter dem Federweg, für degressiv sollte er davor liegen (ausgefederter Zustand). Ich will das nicht mit aller Gewalt ändern, mir ist das sehr Banane, mich freuen nur saubere Lösungen und genauso fuchsen mich welche die es nicht sind.  Starre Denkstrukturen, die nach dem Schema "so funktioniert das und so nicht" also "alternativlos" funktionieren, sind mir sehr suspekt, meistens gibt es doch eine Lösung, die oft auch mit der Zeitqualität zu tun hat.
So, ich ziehe mich nun zurück, damit die Hufeisenära kommen kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> drehpunkt zu hoch, ist nicht antriebsneutral. Wippt also...
> btw der hinterbau wird durch diese sreben auch nicht steifer.


nicht antriebneutral ist ein Argument.
steifer wird der Hinterbau nicht, dafür hat er einige Teile weniger und ist einfacher (günstiger) zu fertigen.
Will ja niemals behaupten, meine Skizze wäre der Weisheit letzter Schluss, ich suche nur nach einer Lösung ohne Dämpferverlängerung.


----------



## Kharne (18. Januar 2015)

Guck´s dir in Linkage an, wenn du mir nicht glauben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe ein, dass ich in der Tat viel früher in die Kinematikdiskussion hätte einsteigen können. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich von dem ICB2.0 noch nie gehört - entschuldigt also meine Intervention.
Über Gedanken zu einer Lösung ohne Dämpferverlängerung würde ich mich natürlich trotz allem freuen. Andernfalls werde ich mich eher darum bemühen, die aktuelle Version mitzudenken, so wie sie jetzt ist.


----------



## coastalwolf (18. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie simuliert man denn dauerfestigkeitsergebnisse, das geht imho nur aufm prüfstand!



Das stimmt nicht. Du kannst einen Sicherheitsfaktor errechnen und somit basiert auch die Dauerfestigkeit für bestimmte Lastfälle auf einer Simulation. Das ist Stand der Technik. Allerdings sehr aufwendig, da es sich um einen iterativen Prozess handelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ...... Starre Denkstrukturen, die nach dem Schema "so funktioniert das und so nicht" also "alternativlos" funktionieren, sind mir sehr suspekt,......




Guten Forumsnamen hast dir zugelegt   

G.


----------



## veraono (18. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Über Gedanken zu einer Lösung ohne Dämpferverlängerung würde ich mich natürlich trotz allem freuen. Andernfalls werde ich mich eher darum bemühen, die aktuelle Version mitzudenken, so wie sie jetzt ist.


*Gedanken* hat sich in denn vergangenen Monaten über die Vor- und Nachteile dieser Konstruktion natürlich niemand gemacht bevor dein brillanter Einwand kam,
sorry , dass das so sarkastisch klingen muss


----------



## freigeist (18. Januar 2015)

alternativ nochmal alles über bord werfen und das ganze von neuem anfangen.. inkl. diskussionen


----------



## Highsider (18. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein, dass ich in der Tat viel früher in die Kinematikdiskussion hätte einsteigen können. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich von dem ICB2.0 noch nie gehört - entschuldigt also meine Intervention.
> Über Gedanken zu einer Lösung ohne Dämpferverlängerung würde ich mich natürlich trotz allem freuen. Andernfalls werde ich mich eher darum bemühen, die aktuelle Version mitzudenken, so wie sie jetzt ist.


Es gab ja sehr lange Diskussionen drum, diese kann man im Forum nachlesen. Im Zweifelsfall die Suche bemühen. Es ist halt immer ein Kompromiss, durch die Verlängerung kriegt man etwas (in diesem Fall zB Progression) und muss dafür auch etwas aufgeben (Weniger Wartungsarmut).


----------



## ONE78 (18. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Du kannst einen Sicherheitsfaktor errechnen und somit basiert auch die Dauerfestigkeit für bestimmte Lastfälle auf einer Simulation. Das ist Stand der Technik. Allerdings sehr aufwendig, da es sich um einen iterativen Prozess handelt.



Gibt's da irgendwo mehr dazu zum nachlesen? Interessiert mich!
der sicherheitsfaktor ist dann von den berechneten örtlichen spannung zu den max zul spannungen?
wie gehen dann bauteilspezifikationen wie zB schweißnähte mit ein?


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Januar 2015)

An welchen Stellen gibt es denn Verbindungsstreben der beiden Hinterbauhälften? Habe auf den Bilder nichts entdeckt?

Warum kein durchbrochenes Sitzrohr statt Dämpferverlängerung? Ich habe dazu (Vermeidung der Dämpferverlängerung bei Konzept Eingelenker ohne Abstützung) beim Querlesen keine Diskussion gefunden.

Gibt es eine Tendenz zur Lagerart des Hauptlagers? Wälzkörper oder Gleitlager? Vorteil von Schrägkugel- und Kegelrollenlager ist die Einstellbarkeit der Lagerluft, also dem Spiel... (finde ich beim Eingelenker nicht unwichtig). Vorteil der Gleitlager wird vermutlich der Preis und Wartungsarmut sein. Ich finde ja, die Lagerauslegung sollte darauf ausgerichtet sein, dass man nicht jedes Jahr die Lager tauschen muss, die Fahrräder sollten ruhig wieder etwas wartungsärmer werden! 

Gibt es für das vordere Dämpferauge die Buchse für das Kugelgelenk aus Kunststoff? (Sowas was in den Huberbuchsen verwendet wird)


----------



## Kharne (18. Januar 2015)

Durchbrochenes Sitzrohr stand nie groß zur Diskussion, weil keiner das wirklich wollte. 

Es gab mal den Ansatz 2 Prototypen zu bauen, einer mit "klassischer" Lagerung und einer mit Igus Wälzlagern, ist dann aber gestorben, als der Kontakt bei Igus sich nen neuen Job gesucht hat. Kegelrollenlager wurden auch groß diskutiert, weiß aber nicht, ob sie es tatsächlich an den Proto geschafft haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Januar 2015)

Nur mal in Kürze:
Die Drehpunktsposition ist schlichtweg der beste Kompromiss aus gutem Antisaquat, wenig Pedalrückschlag, Bauraum (einfederndes Hinterrad) und Bremsverhalten. Der ist nicht mehr verschiebbar. Die Verlängerung wird definitv benötigt. Man bekommt nur ein leicht progressives Verhalten hin, indem man diese verwendet. Einzige alternativ wäre ein durchbrochenes Sitzrohr. Wollte aber keiner, wegen stark eingeschränkter Stützenversenkbarkeit, die gerade bei den kleineren Größen ein echte Problem wäre. Also Kinematik ist nicht umsonst fix und auch sehr gut gelungen. Einfach und wenig Lager hat´s dazu.
Die Hauptlagerung ist noch nicht abschließend fix. Einer der letzten Varianten wäre eine Innenlager zu nehmen. Man umgeht damit einige Probleme und vereinfacht ein und Ausbau auch beim Austausch enorm. Kann im Prinzip dann jeder der ein Innenlagertool hat und es gäbe auch durchaus unterschiedlich verbaubare Lager.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2015)

Ein Tretlager als Hauptlager hat definitiv seine Vor- und Nachteile, es ist jedenfalls leicht zu tauschen, ein Tretlagerschlüssel liegt eigentlich bei jedem rum und wenn nicht, ist dieses günstiger als ein Lagerein-/ auspresswerkzeug. 
Wichtig wäre auch ein Tretlager mit Kegelrollenlager. Nachteil, das günstigste das ich auf die schnelle fand, kostete trotzdem mehr als 40€

Die Anbindung des Hinterbaus an das Tretlager kann ja auch super wie bei einer Kurbel gelöst werden, also in diesem Fall eine Achse mit Innengewinde auf einer Seite und auf der Anderen einer Schulter/Kopf. Zur Einstellung der Vorspannung eine Kurbelschraube und dann wie bei Kurbelarmen zwei Schrauben, mit denen die Achse geklemmt wird.


----------



## nuts (19. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Anbindung des Hinterbaus an das Tretlager kann ja auch super wie bei einer Kurbel gelöst werden, also in diesem Fall eine Achse mit Innengewinde auf einer Seite und auf der Anderen einer Schulter/Kopf. Zur Einstellung der Vorspannung eine Kurbelschraube und dann wie bei Kurbelarmen zwei Schrauben, mit denen die Achse geklemmt wird.



Genau das wäre der Plan. Wir würden, gleich ob es jetzt ein Innenlager als Hauptlager wird oder nicht, Schrägkugellager verwenden. Da gibt es - so unsere bisherige Recherche - günstigere als Kegelrollenlager.

Zu der Kinematik, Dämpferverlängerung, ... wir haben durchaus überlegt, ob wir ohne die DV auskommen. Mit der gewünschten Drehpunktlage (Antriebseinflüsse) und dem gewünschten Federverhalten (progressive Kennlinie) hätte das aber nur mit einem Durchbruch des Sitzrohrs geklappt. Das bedeutet aber Mehrgewicht und eine geringere Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze, dadurch eine begrenzte minimale Sitzrohrlänge,... und wurde deshalb nur kurz überlegt.

Wir werden - einfach weil wir da schon lange drüber diskutiert haben, jetzt schon sehr weit mit dem bestehenden Konzept sind, und sich dieses auch schon auf vielen Testfahrten bewährt hat - nicht mehr an dem Konzept "Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung" rütteln.

(Alternativ könnte ich auch andere Hersteller zitieren und die Diskussion so erschlagen: "Die Dämpferverlängerung erlaubt uns, eine Dämpferbuchse durch Kugellager zu ersetzen, und so die Reibung im System um 394 Milli-Prozent zu reduzieren. Nicht gekannte Traktion und Feinfühligkeit sind das Resultat dieses ingenieurtechnischen Durchbruchs." ) 



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Anbindung des Hinterbaus an das Tretlager kann ja auch super wie bei einer Kurbel gelöst werden, also in diesem Fall eine Achse mit Innengewinde auf einer Seite und auf der Anderen einer Schulter/Kopf. Zur Einstellung der Vorspannung eine Kurbelschraube und dann wie bei Kurbelarmen zwei Schrauben, mit denen die Achse geklemmt wird.



Wenn wir ein Innenlager nehmen, wird es sich um ein Pressfit-Lager handeln. Die sind zwar (als Innenlager) wenig beliebt, aber: Ein geschraubtes kommt wegen der Breite (genau dort wo der Werkzeugeingriff ist) schlicht nicht in Frage. Das sind links und rechts je 4 mm, insgesamt verschenkt man also 8 mm Stützbreite am Rahmen. Wegen Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Kettenblättern ist man da eh schon nur bei ca. 55 mm unterwegs, 8 mm machen da also eine Menge aus.

Dennoch bietet das Pressfit-Innenlager diverse Vorteile gegenüber den anderen Varianten, die wir durchdacht haben: Es hat außen einen Flansch, durch den ex Axial fixiert wird. Das heißt, der Rahmen kann durchgerieben werden, wodurch beide Lager exakt fluchten und die Lagersitze bestmögliche Toleranzen aufweisen. Die Alternative dazu heißt für uns: Kein Pressfit, Rahmen trotzdem durchreiben, li. und re. je eine Nut für einen Sicherungsring einfräsen, Sicherungsringe einsetzen, Lager einpressen, fertig.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ... Die Alternative dazu heißt für uns: Kein Pressfit, Rahmen trotzdem durchreiben, li. und re. je eine Nut für einen Sicherungsring einfräsen, Sicherungsringe einsetzen, Lager einpressen, fertig.
> 
> [photo]1680850[/photo]



ich bin für die alternative!
nur wegen der schulter jetzt nen PF lager? dann lieber gleich richtig und lager direkt im rahmen!


----------



## nuts (19. Januar 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> Zur Knickung: Ich habe hier die Rolle des immer besorgten Bedenkenträgers inne  und ich hatte nicht nur Kummer mit der Gestalt des Hufeisens (nämlich genau dort, wo es in der ersten Simulation rot wird), sondern auch mit der möglichen Knickung des Zusammenbaus Hufeisen + Federbein. Wenn die Federung auf Block geht, sehe ich die Gefahr, daß dieser Zusammenbau am Dämpferauge ausknickt. Ist bislang in der Praxis nicht passiert, aber bislang wurde das Rad ja auch nur von qualifizierten Leuten nach fürsorglicher Abstimmung und Einstellung bewegt. Was da an verkorksten Landungen und sonstigen unplanmäßigen Überlastungen bislang angefallen ist, weiß ich nicht. Die Sorge ist bei mir jedenfalls noch nicht ausgeräumt.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Moin Clemens, 

das Thema Knickung hat uns natürlich auch bei den Prototypen-Tests weiter beschäftigt. 

Hier haben wir ja 2 mögliche Ebenen: 

1. Knickung nach links oder rechts:

Ich habe schon mit EFBE gesprochen, ob sie das auf dem Prüfstand abbilden könnten, bzw. ob es bei den üblichen Tests ohnehin überprüft würde. Aussage dazu ist: Ja. Auf dem Prüfstand wird ja der Dämpfer durch eine starre Platte ersetzt, und nicht nur in der Radebene belastet. Z.B. greifen am Innenlager Kräfte in einem Winkel von +/-7.5° an, wodurch sich der Rahmen verwindet und die Dämpferverlängerung aus der exakten Flucht des Dämpfers (so überhaupt perfekt) bewegt wird. Jetzt "schlägt zusätzlich der Hinterbau durch", wodurch genau die Belastung auftritt, die wir suchen. 

Bisher waren wir noch nicht auf dem Prüfstand, haben aber dennoch ein paar Stresstests für die Knickung gemacht. Basti ist z.B. in Latsch einige Runden mit einem alten Dämpfer und viel zu wenig Druck gefahren, dadurch ist die Kiste dann schön häufig durchgeschlagen. Alutech Teamfahrer Daniel hat sich mit dem Bike bewusst _neben_ die Landung eines Doubles katapultiert - bisher auch ohne Probleme. Was noch fehlt ist ein 120 kg Grobmotoriker  

2. Knickung nach oben oder unten:

Zugegebenermaßen war das nicht beabsichtigt, aber auch das haben wir mit den Prototypen schon ein Stück weit getestet: An einigen Rahmen ist die Lagerung (Gleitlager, für die Serie sind hier Kugellager geplant!) der Dämpferverlängerung extrem schwergängig. Für Federungstests haben wir sie gelockert / inzwischen aufgerieben, aber zuvor haben wir sie mal noch richtig zugeschraubt und sind fahren gegangen. Dadurch haben wir ja quasi eine Knickung provoziert - passiert ist aber nichts, außer, dass der Dämpfer angefangen hat zu siffen. 

Auf jeden Fall erarbeiten wir gerade einen spannungsoptimierten Entwurf, basierend auf den Ergebnissen von @luniz, der dann eine höhere Sicherheit aufweisen sollte. Und der geht dann auf den Prüfstand. 

Grüße!

Stefanus


----------



## nuts (19. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich bin für die alternative!
> nur wegen der schulter jetzt nen PF lager? dann lieber gleich richtig und lager direkt im rahmen!



Nur die Nut muss halt gefertigt werden und schwächt den Rahmen ein bisschen. Die Pressfit-Innenlager hätten zusätzlich den Vorteil für uns, als fertige (gut gedichtete, eng tolerierte, in diversen Farben erhältliche) Einheit zu kommen.

Was ich witzig finde: Pressfit ist die selbe Konstruktion wie Steuersätze mit Lagerschale. Beim Steuersatz will niemand was von Lagern direkt im Rahmen wissen, beim Innenlager oder am Hinterbau ist es umgekehrt. Kein Mensch will einen geschraubten Steuersatz... Man könnte noch sagen: Jaaaa, Steuersatz macht eine Schwenk- und keine Drehbewegung; aber das ist beim Hinterbau ja genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2015)

Also mit einem Pressfitt führt man die Idee eines Tretlagers als Hauptlager ad absurdum! Das Interessante finde ich ja gerade, die leichte Montierbarkeit und Positionierbarkeit. Wenn ich also was einpressen will, dann lieber gleich das Kegelrollenlager. Das ist leichter und billiger als ein Standarttretlager. Wer sagt denn, dass der Mindestabstand bei 68mm liegt? Es gibt doch auch welche ohne Kunststoffrohr dazwischen. Die schraubbare Lösung würde dem Konzept "einfach" zugute kommen.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Nur die Nut muss halt gefertigt werden und schwächt den Rahmen ein bisschen. Die Pressfit-Innenlager hätten zusätzlich den Vorteil für uns, als fertige (gut gedichtete, eng tolerierte, in diversen Farben erhältliche) Einheit zu kommen.
> 
> Was ich witzig finde: Pressfit ist die selbe Konstruktion wie Steuersätze mit Lagerschale. Beim Steuersatz will niemand was von Lagern direkt im Rahmen wissen, beim Innenlager oder am Hinterbau ist es umgekehrt. Kein Mensch will einen geschraubten Steuersatz... Man könnte noch sagen: Jaaaa, Steuersatz macht eine Schwenk- und keine Drehbewegung; aber das ist beim Hinterbau ja genauso.



ich glaube man könnte auch integrierte steuersätze gut konstruieren, aber das wäre dann wieder ein neuer standart. die jetzigen sind durch ihre positionierung über die fase und keine seitliche führung einfach nur mist..
beim hauptlager muss man sich ja zu glück nicht an irgend so einen schlecht gemachten standart halten!


----------



## Loewe79 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich war gerade am grübeln ob es sinn machen würde das Drehpunktlagergehäuse (mit Tretlagerschalen) etwas schmaler als nötig zu gestalten, um das Spiel mithilfe Unterlegscheiben, einstellen zu können.

Sorry mein Wissen über Fullys ist ziemlich eingeschränckt, frage aber trotzdem... Hat der Dämpfer einen seitlichen Freiheihtsgrad an den Aufnahme zur Unterrohr? So dass er auf jedenfall rechtwinklich zu Drehpunkt arbeiten kann (Toleranzkette dürfte ziemlich lang sein zwischen beide Dämpferaufnahme)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Also mit einem Pressfitt führt man die Idee eines Tretlagers als Hauptlager ad absurdum! Das Interessante finde ich ja gerade, die leichte Montierbarkeit und Positionierbarkeit. Wenn ich also was einpressen will, dann lieber gleich das Kegelrollenlager. Das ist leichter und billiger als ein Standarttretlager. Wer sagt denn, dass der Mindestabstand bei 68mm liegt? Es gibt doch auch welche ohne Kunststoffrohr dazwischen. Die schraubbare Lösung würde dem Konzept "einfach" zugute kommen.


Wo liest du etwas von 68mm Mindestabstand? Es ging darum dass die Schlüsselflächen eines HT2-Lagers auf jeder Seite 4mm auftragen, die wir einfach nicht haben. 
Ich finde die Idee ein Pressfit zu verwenden gut. Warum soll man noch aufwendig eine Nut einfräsen und Sprengringe einsetzen, wenn ich ein Lager mit integriertem Bund einfach aus dem Regal nehmen kann? Eingepresst wird beides. 
Für mich ist es unnötiger Aufwand kein Pressfit zu nehmen, bringt nur Kosten mit sich die man sich sparen kann...


----------



## ONE78 (19. Januar 2015)

welche pressfitlager haben denn schrägkugel- bzw kegelrollenlager?


----------



## veraono (19. Januar 2015)

Sind eigentlich grundsätzlich alle Innenlager Schrägkugellager? Bislang hab ich im Internet “Aftermarket“ nur edel- Varianten die explizit als Schrägkugellager aufgeführt waren , gesehen. Die Kosten dann auch richtig Geld , da sehe ich dann den Vorteil zu einem Standard-Normteil mit Flansch nicht mehr so wirklich. Klärt mich auf falls die Regel doch grundsätzlich Schrägkugellager sein sollten.


----------



## Kharne (19. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Was ich witzig finde: Pressfit ist die selbe Konstruktion wie Steuersätze mit Lagerschale. Beim Steuersatz will niemand was von Lagern direkt im Rahmen wissen, beim Innenlager oder am Hinterbau ist es umgekehrt. Kein Mensch will einen geschraubten Steuersatz... Man könnte noch sagen: Jaaaa, Steuersatz macht eine Schwenk- und keine Drehbewegung; aber das ist beim Hinterbau ja genauso.



Das Problem ist: Kein Hersteller hat die Toleranzen bei Pressfittretlagern wirklich im Griff. Deswegen gibt es dauernd Stress mit knackenden Lagern, das gerne mal nur durch nen nagelneuen Rahmen beseitigt werden kann. Bei nem PF BB kann man auch nicht mal eben die Fräse ansetzen um das Gewinde nachzuschneiden, wenn Loch zu groß, dann Loch zu groß.

Bei integrierten Steuersätzen ist das Problem: Lagerschale durch -> Rahmen durch. Ein Steuersatz ist (im Ganzen!) ein Verschleißteil, einmal mit etwas zu viel Spiel losgefahren, zwischendrin ein paar nette Wurzelfelder und nen Drop verkackt und du kannst den Steuersatz in die Tonne treten. Es kann auch genauso gut passieren, dass sich der Steuersatz während der Fahrt losrüttelt. Und auch wenn der Steuersatz immer sauber eingestellt ist und sich nie losrüttelt ist der bei entsprechendem Einsatz halt irgendwann fertig. Dann ist der Rahmen aber nicht notwendigerweise kaputt. Aber in der heutigen Zeit, wo ein Rad ein Jahr gefahren wird und dann durch den nächsten Hype-Gerät ersetzt wird kann man das ja getrost ignorieren und sich über die drölf Gramm Gewichtsersparnis freuen.


Wenn BB als Hauptlager, dann BSA, sonst kann man auch direkt die Lager einpressen, ist günstiger...


----------



## foreigner (19. Januar 2015)

Pressfit BB gefällt mir aus 2 Gründen nicht:
1. Dabei wird ein Lager in ein Alugehäuse gepresst und das dann wieder in den Rahmen. Toleranzen summieren sich und können ungünstig ausfallen. Dann lieber Lager direkt in den Rahmen einpressen.
2. Man ist halt von der Lagergröße festgelegt, ob`s die passende ist oder nicht.
Schrägkugellager sind am Hauptdrehpunkt bei Eingelenkern ideal und halten (wenn man schön große nimmt) ewig. Ich habe an der Stelle wirklich lieber etwas Mehrgewicht muss mir aber über die Lager nie Gedanken machen. Ich hatte selbst schon einen solchen Eingelenker, den noch ein Bekannter fährt. Das Bike läuft seit 17 Jahren vom Hinterbau her geschmeidig, wurde fern vom eigentlichen Einsatzzweck im Dirtjump, Street und Old-School-Freeride geschunden und nicht einmal die Lagerschrauben oder Abdeckungen auch nur angerührt. Das nenne ich wartungsarm und sowas hätte ich gerne wieder. Wenn das vor 17 Jahren ging, dann sollten wir das auch hin bekommen. Heißt im Klartext zwei große, ruhig leicht überdimensionierte Schrägkugellager direkt in den Rahmen.
Ich frage mich immer noch, warum wir die Lager eigentlich in den Hauptrahmen bauen und nicht in den Hinterbau. Früher war das Standard und ist ebenfalls bewährt. Warum jetzt anders ?
Man hätte keine Sicherungsringe zur Lagerabstützung nötig, da der Hinterbau direkt einen Absatz haben kann. Und die Fertigungstoleranz sollte ja wohl noch machbar sein (wenn´s vor 17 Jahren auch schon ging), noch dazu, wo wir nicht gerade viele Lager haben, kann man sich ja an den wenigen mal bischen Mühe geben.


----------



## foreigner (19. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin Clemens,
> 
> das Thema Knickung hat uns natürlich auch bei den Prototypen-Tests weiter beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



Gab es eigentlich bei den Protos mit gut funktionierenden und gängigen Gleitlagern mal Probleme mit siffenden Dämpfern, also wegen seitlicher Belastung ?


----------



## flying-dan (19. Januar 2015)

@foreigner bis jetzt habe ich an dem Bike das ich gefahren bin nichts festellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (19. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich bei den Protos mit gut funktionierenden und gängigen Gleitlagern mal Probleme mit siffenden Dämpfern, also wegen seitlicher Belastung ?



Hier auch nicht, aber da ist auch der DT drin - der dank seines Kugelgelenks da am wenigsten gefährdet sein dürfte. Am Sram-Rad, bisher wohl am meisten gefahren, auch nicht. Die anderen weiß ich gerade nicht, Basti ist in Urlaub.


----------



## django013 (19. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt ist ein 120 kg Grobmotoriker


LOL - Schätze, damit bin ich gemeint 

Also die höchsten Belastungen, die mein Radl bisher aushalten musste, waren einmal der Unfall, bei dem es mir den Arm aus der Schulter riss (Lenker hat sich 360° gedreht) und dann der (unfreiwillige) Überschlag über die Motorhaube eines Beagle mit Rad in den Klickies.
Keins von beiden wollte ich absichtlich wiederholen wollen.

Derzeit fahre ich ne 100er Reba und habe noch nicht geschafft, die zum Durchschlagen zu bringen.
Hinten federt eine Thudbuster. Die hat sich zwar (vermutlich wegen der Mikrobewegungen) mit dem Rahmen kaltverschweißt, funktioniert aber noch wie am ersten Tag. Die Gummipuffer sind nicht weicher geworden, was ich eigentlich befürchtet hatte.

Insofern denke ich nicht, dass ich ein geeigneter Kandidat für extreme Belastungen wäre - auch wenn ich deutlich mehr als die meisten Radler hier wiege.

Aproposito Tretlager - als letztens das Original den Geist aufgab, konnte ich hören, wie sich die einzelne Kugeln auflösten. Jeden Tag etwas mehr. Als Ersatz da war, ließ sich das Tretlager mit normalem Werkzeug nicht entfernen. Also eine Nacht Caramba einwirken lassen und dann die große Rohrzange genommen.
Jetzt habe ich externe Lager mit BSA-Gewinde. Das klingt für mich sehr adäquat. So wurde gleichzeitig die Lagerweite vergrößert.
Ich hoffe mal, dass der nächste Austausch dann ohne Rohrzange funktioniert.


----------



## Kharne (19. Januar 2015)

120 Kilo Grobmotoriker mit Hang zum auf die Nase legen? "Hand heb"


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2015)

Warum denn eine Nut für einen Sprengring fräsen, wenn die konstruktiv bessere Lösung eine Schulter ist?
Habe das kurz skizziert... oben ist quasi Richtung Hinterbau... und vereinfacht.


----------



## RedSKull (19. Januar 2015)

Wurde schon mal begründet, damit die Lagersitze in einer Aufspannung gefräst werden können und so sauber fluchten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Januar 2015)

Wurde um genau zu sein in einem Satz mit den Sprenringen genannt. Liest unser im Kreisdreher eigentlich auch alles? Er versucht auf jeden Fall seinem Namen alle Ehre zu machen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wurde schon mal begründet, damit die Lagersitze in einer Aufspannung gefräst werden können und so sauber fluchten.


Achso, dass ist bei den taiwanesischen Rahmenbaukünsten natürlich wichtig.

Was ist denn den BSA-Lagerschalen im Weg? Ist es die ISCG-Aufnahme? Oder ließe sich das anders konstruieren? 
Eine Lagerlebensdauer wie sie an foreigners Bike auftritt, finde ich sehr erstrebenswert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Januar 2015)

Nein, wenn du rechts und links eine HT2 BSA-Schale rein drehst baut die jeweils 4mm auf. Und da wir eh schon kaum Platz haben um noch zwei Kettenblätter und einen Umwerfer unter zu bringen sind das 8mm zu viel.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wurde um genau zu sein in einem Satz mit den Sprenringen genannt. Liest unser im Kreisdreher eigentlich auch alles? Er versucht auf jeden Fall seinem Namen alle Ehre zu machen.



Lass den persönlichen Angriff bitte bleiben, damit kommen wir nicht weiter. RedSkull war mit seinem einfachen, sachlichen Hinweiß vorbildlich.

Es gibt auch Kegelrollenlager mit Flansch am Außenring, damit hätte es den Vorteil des Pressfit wettgemacht. Gedichtet gibts auch,
oder man dichtet selber mit einem Deckel. Vermutlich wird Pressfit das günstigste sein, jedenfalls, wenn man die Preise der SKF Kegelrollenlager anschaut. Asiatische Lager sind da sicherlich konkurenzfähig.




Quelle: SKF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2015)

Kommen wir damit weiter wenn du pro Tag ein oder zwei Dinge wieder ausgräbst die in den entsprechenden Threads schon besprochen und verworfen wurden? Du machst den Eindruck als hättest du die alten Threads nicht mal angeschaut. Wir haben ja nicht erst gestern angefangen.

Kegelrollenlager waren genau wie die Dämpferverlängerung schon Thema, Stefan hat auch schon einen entsprechenden Lageraufbau gezeichnet. Die sind nur erstens nicht gerade leicht, in den benötigten Größen nicht gerade gängig und nicht allzu einfach abzudichten.
Deswegen werden Schrägkugellager bevorzugt, die gibt es als fertig gedichtete Einheiten und sind in unseren Dimensionen besser verfügbar.


----------



## foreigner (20. Januar 2015)

Und laufen bei einer Hin- und Her- Bewegung, die ja für Wälzlager vom Prinzip her eh suboptimal ist, auch sicherlich besser. (Soll nicht heißen, dass ich gerne was anderes hätte).
Pressfit hat auch seine Vorteile, aber wir sollten schon sicher sein, dass die Lager auch von der Belastung her gut dimensioniert sind. Von was für Pressfit reden wir eigentlich? Gibt´s ja auch unterschiede. Das größte ist PF30 und die haben ja schon eine anständige Lagergröße. allerdings gefällt mir durchreiben und Sprengring eigentlich besser.
(PS: Wir haben nicht viel Lager, also da dann wenigstens anständige aus deutschen Landen von SKF oder FAG und kein Asien-Schrott. Ist immer noch ein deutlicher Qualtitäsunterschied selbst zu Japan-Lager.)


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2015)

Zweireihige Schrägkugellager nehmen kaum mehr Platz weg, den wir sowieso haben (oder wie viel haben wir?) und sind natürlich belastbarer.
Wenn wir eine Achse (eigentlich Welle) mit 20mm Durchmesser wählen, dann käme zB das SKF-Lager 3204 A-2RS1 infrage. http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...arings/double-row/index.html?prodid=125010204

Was ich allerdings nicht beantworten kann, ob die Mindestbelastung ausreichend ist. Hat da jemand so ein paar pi*Daumendaten?


----------



## luniz (20. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Zweireihige Schrägkugellager nehmen kaum mehr Platz weg, den wir sowieso haben (oder wie viel haben wir?) und sind natürlich belastbarer.
> Wenn wir eine Achse (eigentlich Welle) mit 20mm Durchmesser wählen, dann käme zB das SKF-Lager 3204 A-2RS1 infrage. http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...arings/double-row/index.html?prodid=125010204



... die Dinger kosten über 30€ netto das Stück, wiegen 160g pro Stück und haben eine Tragzahl von 20kN, ich glaube ein ungeeigneteres und mehr Over-Engineertes Lager zu finden wird schwer. Irgendwas mit Keramik und Nano-Schnickschnack vielleicht?

Der Hinweis auf dein Alias drängt sich übrigens förmlich auf.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Januar 2015)

was willste denn mit zweireihigen lagern?

btw hier ist es eine achse!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> (PS: Wir haben nicht viel Lager, also da dann wenigstens anständige aus deutschen Landen von SKF oder FAG und kein Asien-Schrott. Ist immer noch ein deutlicher Qualtitäsunterschied selbst zu Japan-Lager.)



Auch wenn es etwas off-topic ist..die Aussage kann ich so nicht gelten lassen.
"Asien Schrott".Asien im allgemeinen an sich ist nicht das problem bez Qualität.
Einige *namhafte *Lager Hersteller lassen dort produzieren.
Die Asien IBB Lager zb sind Qualitativ nicht sehr weit von SKF entfernt...aber deutlich günstiger.

Der Japanische Hersteller EZO (Sapparo) produziert mit Sicherheit *mindestens* gleichwertige Lager wie SKF.
Von einem deutlichem Qualitätsunterschied zwischen SKF und EZO kann nicht gesprochen werden.Er existiert einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Januar 2015)

Also bitte keine Kegelrollenlager! Kegelrollenlager machen sich einfach nicht gut in der Anwendung. Die funktionieren nur gut, wenn man hohe Tragzahlen gewährleisten kann, genauso wie Spielfreiheit. Wenn die nicht perfekt eingestellt sind fängt bei seitlichen Belastungen das Lager an zu leiden. Dazu kommt, dass sie unnötig (sehr) schwer sind und mit den ständigen hohen Beschleunigungen und hohen Geschwindigkeiten auch bei zum Teil geringer Last nicht gut klar kommen. Ich hab nichts gegen leicht überdimensioniert und haltbar, aber das ist einfach jenseits von gut und böse und völlig untauglich. Das Rad, das bei mir ewig gehalten hat, hat normale Rillenkugellager die spielfrei gemacht wurden, das nur am Rande. Das halte ich übrigens auch für eine der geschicktesten Varianten. Alternativ halt das Schrägkugellager, aber bitte keine doppelten Varianten, etc.. Ist einfach nicht notwendig an der Stelle.


----------



## foreigner (20. Januar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es etwas off-topic ist..die Aussage kann ich so nicht gelten lassen.
> "Asien Schrott".Asien im allgemeinen an sich ist nicht das problem bez Qualität.
> Einige *namhafte *Lager Hersteller lassen dort produzieren.
> Die Asien IBB Lager zb sind Qualitativ nicht sehr weit von SKF entfernt...aber deutlich günstiger.
> ...



Die Aussage stimmt schon im Bezug auf das, was die Fahrradbranche gerne so verwendet. Und das ist einfach oft Asien-Schrott. Auch das erste ICB ist da leider keine Ausnahme. Da waren bei mir japanische Lager drin, die vom bösen anschauen Kugelabdrücke in der Laufbahn bekommen haben. Im Ernst: Die waren nach 1 Woche im Eimer! Und das ist kein Einzelfall, wenn ich mir mein anderes Rad anschaue, das von meiner Freundin, oder auch Bekannten. Mir ist bewußt, das SKF und Co. auch in Asien produzieren. Unterhält man sich aber mal mit Mitarbeitern, dann kommt da auch raus, dass das teilweise aber auch nicht deren beste Lager sind. Es ist bei beiden Firmen auch immer eine Frage wo man einkauft. Da wir das wegen Montage ja wahrscheinlich in Asien tun, werden wir wohl auch in Asien gefertigte Lager bekommen. Dennoch gilt für SKF oder auch FAG natürlich, dass Sie qualitativ die Lager sind an denen sich die anderen messen lassen müssen und man wird kaum bessere bekommen. Und dass EZO auch ordentliche Lager bauen kann ist mir bewusst, allerdings kann man bei den Preisen dann auch auf die deutschen Firmen gehen.
Ein gewissen Werbeeffekt hat das auch. Wir haben eh nur wenige Lager, wenn man die noch mit langlebigen SKF Kugellagern anpreist, macht sich das sicher nicht schlecht (und besser als mit EZO, die ein Branchenfremder schlichtweg nicht kennt.)


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Aussage stimmt schon im Bezug auf das, was die Fahrradbranche gerne so verwendet. Und das ist einfach oft Asien-Schrott. Auch das erste ICB ist da leider keine Ausnahme. Da waren bei mir japanische Lager drin, die vom bösen anschauen Kugelabdrücke in der Laufbahn bekommen haben. Mir ist bewußt, das SKF und Co. auch in Asien produzieren. Unterhält man sich aber mal mit Mitarbeitern, dann kommt da auch raus, dass das teilweise aber auch nicht deren beste Lager sind. Es ist bei beiden Firmen auch immer eine Frage wo man einkauft. Da wir das wegen Montage ja wahrscheinlich in Asien tun, werden wir wohl auch in Asien gefertigte Lager bekommen. Dennoch gilt für SKF oder auch FAG natürlich, dass Sie qualitativ die Lager sind an denen sich die anderen messen lassen müssen und man wird kaum bessere bekommen. Und dass EZO auch ordentliche Lager bauen kann ist mir bewusst, allerdings kann man bei den Preisen dann auch auf die deutschen Firmen gehen.
> Ein gewissen Werbeeffekt hat das auch. Wir haben eh nur wenige Lager, wenn man die noch mit langlebigen SKF Kugellagern anpreist, macht sich das sicher nicht schlecht (und besser als mit EZO, die ein Branchenfremder schlichtweg nicht kennt.)



Wobei ich schon (hochpreisige) FAG Lager hatte die nach relativ kurzer Zeit hinüber waren.Alles relativ.
Aber es stimmt wohl.. bei Branchenfremden taugt der Markenname SKF einfach besser als Verkaufsargument als zb EZO.
Wollte einfach nur die Pauschalaussage "Asien-Schrott" etwas relativieren.


----------



## foreigner (20. Januar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wobei ich schon (hochpreisige) FAG Lager hatte die nach relativ kurzer Zeit hinüber waren.Alles relativ.
> Aber es stimmt wohl.. bei Branchenfremden taugt der Markenname SKF einfach besser als Verkaufsargument als zb EZO.
> Wollte einfach nur die Pauschalaussage "Asien-Schrott" etwas relativieren.


Wir verstehen uns.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> was willste denn mit zweireihigen lagern?
> 
> btw hier ist es eine achse!



Nie wieder Lager tauschen  hast aber recht.
Ich sehe es als Welle, denn das Moment vom Hinterbau wird auf die Innenringe der Lager übertragen, oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2015)

Es ist eine Welle wenn ein Antrieb dran hängt. Hier nicht der Fall -> Achse.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Achso, dass ist bei den taiwanesischen Rahmenbaukünsten natürlich wichtig.
> 
> ...



Mit taiwanesischen Rahmenbaukünsten hat das nicht viel zu tun... der Schweißverzug lässt sich auch mit "Made in Germany" nicht abstellen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Lass den persönlichen Angriff bitte bleiben, damit kommen wir nicht weiter. RedSkull war mit seinem einfachen, sachlichen Hinweiß vorbildlich.
> 
> Es gibt auch Kegelrollenlager mit Flansch am Außenring, damit hätte es den Vorteil des Pressfit wettgemacht. Gedichtet gibts auch,
> oder man dichtet selber mit einem Deckel. Vermutlich wird Pressfit das günstigste sein, jedenfalls, wenn man die Preise der SKF Kegelrollenlager anschaut. Asiatische Lager sind da sicherlich konkurenzfähig.
> ...



Du musst bei Deinen Überlegungen aber auch die Verfügbarkeit beachten... ich habe die Lager auch nach Preis & Bestellbarkeit für den Endkunden gewählt. Selbst bei den Schrägkugellagern waren einige "Nachbargrößen", die in Frage gekommen wären, nicht oder nur zu unverschämten Preisen in den gängigen Onlineshops verfügbar gewesen.
Ich finde es nämlich total unverschämt, wenn ein Lagerkit für 80-150 Euro angeboten wird... sei es weil der Hersteller so gierig ist oder weil die Lager so selten sind... deswegen soll jeder Endkunde die Möglichkeit haben seine Lager selber und zu guten Preisen zu tauschen.

EDIT: Wenn ein Lagerkit 10 Jahre und länger hält, dann darf es auch gerne 150 Euro kosten... trotzdem sollte man auch dann die Verfügbarkeit im Auge behalten und möglichst gängige Lager wählen. Weil nach 10 Jahren wirds auch bei so manchem Hersteller schwierig Ersatz zu bekommen... falls überhaupt noch einer weiß, was damals verbaut wurde


----------



## foreigner (20. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn ein Lagerkit 10 Jahre und länger hält, dann darf es auch gerne 150 Euro kosten... trotzdem sollte man auch dann die Verfügbarkeit im Auge behalten und möglichst gängige Lager wählen. Weil nach 10 Jahren wirds auch bei so manchem Hersteller schwierig Ersatz zu bekommen... falls überhaupt noch einer weiß, was damals verbaut wurde


Ohja, das Problem hab ich auch gerade mit meinem ganz alten DH-ler. Lager rein, jetzt wackelt alles schön vor sich hin, weil die originalen wohl Lager mit stark verringertem Spiel waren.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2015)

Also dann lieber Lager mit normalem Spiel. Was wäre denn der maximal mögliche Außendurchmesser?
Hab mal geschaut, wenn D 40mm, d 17mm, dann käme zB von SKF das 7203 BEY (http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...w/index.html?prodid=1210130203&imperial=false)
und von FAG das 7203-B-2RS-TVP (http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/72..-B-2RS*7203-B-2RS-TVP)
in Frage. Um über die Lebensdauer Aussagen treffen zu können, braucht man allerdings ein paar Daten, mit denen gerechnet werden kann.
Wofür ich absolut kein Verständnis entwickeln kann, ist eine Lagerdimensionierung, die einen jährlichen Tausch nötig macht, das können wir bestimmt auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (20. Januar 2015)

Kugellager, jetzt Schrägschulter oder normale Rillenkugellager sind an einer Schwinge doch sicher ungeeigneter als Nadel, Rollen oder Gleitlager, oder irre ich mich da?
Ich habe mal gelernt, Kugellager nur wenn es sich dreht, oder hat sich daran was geändert?


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2015)

Nadel- und Rollenlager können so gut wie keine Axialkräfte aufnehmen, deshalb kommen aus meiner Sicht grob vom Prinzip her Kugellager, Schrägkugellager (angestellt) und Kegelrollenlager (angestellt) in Frage.

Edit: Gleitlager gehen natürlich auch top.


----------



## foreigner (21. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Edit: Gleitlager gehen natürlich auch top.


Der Großteil war sehr froh, als das Thema vom Tisch war. (Ich auch)


----------



## nuts (21. Januar 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Kugellager, jetzt Schrägschulter oder normale Rillenkugellager sind an einer Schwinge doch sicher ungeeigneter als Nadel, Rollen oder Gleitlager, oder irre ich mich da?
> Ich habe mal gelernt, Kugellager nur wenn es sich dreht, oder hat sich daran was geändert?



Daran hat sich an sich nichts geändert, aber: Mountainbiker hassen Reibung, und die ist bei Gleitlagern halt höher als bei Wälzlagern.



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Also dann lieber Lager mit normalem Spiel. Was wäre denn der maximal mögliche Außendurchmesser?
> Hab mal geschaut, wenn D 40mm, d 17mm, dann käme zB von SKF das 7203 BEY (http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...w/index.html?prodid=1210130203&imperial=false)
> und von FAG das 7203-B-2RS-TVP (http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/72..-B-2RS*7203-B-2RS-TVP)
> in Frage. Um über die Lebensdauer Aussagen treffen zu können, braucht man allerdings ein paar Daten, mit denen gerechnet werden kann.
> Wofür ich absolut kein Verständnis entwickeln kann, ist eine Lagerdimensionierung, die einen jährlichen Tausch nötig macht, das können wir bestimmt auch anders.



Die stecken in den Prototypen, sind aber ganz schön überdimensioniert (unnötig schwer) und vergleichsweise teuer. So etwas wie ein 71805 Schrägkugellager wäre imo ideal.

Beim Außendurchmesser sind wir nicht wirklich beschränkt, aber Innendurchmesser sollte <= 25 mm sein.


----------



## pezolived (21. Januar 2015)

Ein Wälzlager ist normalerweise gesund, wenn der Schwenkwinkel > 2-fache Wälzkörperteilung ist. Es gibt aber auch viele Anwendungsfälle, wo es problemlos mit weniger funktioniert (z.B. Kardanwellen).
Ein kleines Kegel*nadel*lager findet sich im "Horstlink" der BMW-Paralever-Motorräder. Bei den 2-Ventilern und frühen 4-Ventilern hat es die Maße 32x17x10 (Dxdxh). Das Lager ist nicht genormt, sondern speziell für BMW und diesen Anwendungsfall hergestellt und kostet daher Geld (~ 50-60 €/Stück). Da BMW-Ersatzteil dürfte es allerdings bis ans Ende aller Tage verfügbar bleiben.


----------



## RedSKull (21. Januar 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Also dann lieber Lager mit normalem Spiel. Was wäre denn der maximal mögliche Außendurchmesser?
> Hab mal geschaut, wenn D 40mm, d 17mm, dann käme zB von SKF das 7203 BEY (http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...w/index.html?prodid=1210130203&imperial=false)
> und von FAG das 7203-B-2RS-TVP (http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/72..-B-2RS*7203-B-2RS-TVP)
> in Frage. Um über die Lebensdauer Aussagen treffen zu können, braucht man allerdings ein paar Daten, mit denen gerechnet werden kann.
> Wofür ich absolut kein Verständnis entwickeln kann, ist eine Lagerdimensionierung, die einen jährlichen Tausch nötig macht, das können wir bestimmt auch anders.



Meiner Erfahrung nach werden Lager in 90% der Fälle durch eindringendes Wasser zerstört.
Deshalb fülle ich auch alle nach Kauf mit Fett auf, bis es raus quillt. 
Dazu gibt es ja auch eine Video-Anleitung vom Jürgen 




Komischerweise scheitern die Hersteller von Bikes und Parts immer wieder an der Abdichtung und verschlimmern die Lage oft noch, weil Wasser zwar trotzdem noch rein, dafür aber nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2015)

Und wenn es nicht an der Dichtung scheitert dann weil die Lager gerne mal stark unterdimensioniert sind, um Gewicht zu sparen...


----------



## foreigner (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei meinen Lagern immer die Lauffläche zerstört. Mit Wasser hatte das nie was zu tun, da ich auch immer Fett drauf Packe, dass keins mehr rein kommt. Also, das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht auch zu geringe Dimensionierung. Ich bin absolut für Überdimensionierung in diesem Fall. Pfeif auf 50-100g an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Lagern immer die Lauffläche zerstört. Mit Wasser hatte das nie was zu tun, da ich auch immer Fett drauf Packe, dass keins mehr rein kommt. Also, das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht auch zu geringe Dimensionierung. Ich bin absolut für Überdimensionierung in diesem Fall. Pfeif auf 50-100g an dieser Stelle.



ist bei mir nicht anders, das kommt hat in erster Linie durch die Punktbelastung eines Kugellagers.
Klar kann ich ein Kugellager derart dimensionieren das da nix kaputtgeht, geht aber auch anders, leichter.
Also Rolle oder Nadel. Gleitlager sind ja nicht gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Januar 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> ist bei mir nicht anders, das kommt hat in erster Linie durch die Punktbelastung eines Kugellagers.
> Klar kann ich ein Kugellager derart dimensionieren das da nix kaputtgeht, geht aber auch anders, leichter.
> Also Rolle oder Nadel. Gleitlager sind ja nicht gewünscht.


Die Rechnung geht aber nicht auf. Rollenlager sind tendenziell noch schwerer oder zumindest genauso schwer wie überdimensionierte Kugellager und Nadellager alleine reichen auch nicht, da sie nur Radialkräfte aufnehmen aber keinerlei Axialkräfte. Also braucht man dann zusätzliche Kugellager. Bringt unterm Strich auch nichts außer noch mehr Lager. Daher Rillen- oder Schrägkugellager.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Daher Rillen- oder Schrägkugellager.



Bin da absolut deiner Meinung!

Stöße mag so oder so kein Lager, egal ob Kugel, Rollen oder Nadellager.

Mich würden mal die auftretenden Kräfte in den Lager interessieren.
Kann das bei einem Fahrrad einfach schwer einschätzen.

Könnte hier mal ein Belastungsprofil rein gestellt werden?


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Januar 2015)

_ganz gut beschrieben,_
_ein anderer Rahmenbauer:

"Bei dem Lager, das wir am häufigsten in xxx Rahmen verbauen, sei es als Hauptschwingenlager, Duckstreben- oder Horstlink Lagerung, handelt es sich um eine Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 in Kombination mit einem Igus Axial-Gleitlager. Eine Nadellagerhülse ist optimal zur Aufnahme von radialen Kräften bei einer Schwenkbewegung geeignet. (oszilierend) Die in anderen Rahmen häufig verbauten gedichteten Rillenkugellager z.B. Typ 6001 sind dagegen eher für Rundlauf- und für Schwenkbewegungen weniger geeignet. Ein solches Lager hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 2400 N. Die von uns verbaute Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 hat hingegen hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 9400 N. Ein Gedichtetes Rillenkugellager müßte, um die gleiche Tragzahl zu erreichen, einen Innendurchmesser von 40 mm, einen Außendurchmesser von 68 mm und eine Breite von 15 mm haben, das Gewicht eines solchen Lager läge dann bei 190 g pro Stück. 

Die Igusscheiben, die an xxxx Rahmen zur Aufnahme der axialen Kräfte dienen, haben ebenfalls eine höhere Tragzahl als das häufig verbaute gedichtete Rillenkugellager 6001. Sie betehen aus einem harten, abriebfesten Spezial-Kunststoff. www.igus.de

Die gelegentlich auftauchende Behauptung, unsere Lagereinheit sein ungedichtet, ist nicht korrekt. Das einzelne Nadellager verfügt zwar über keine Dichtlippen, die komplette Lagereinheit wird jedoch von beiden Seiten durch Deckel abgedichtet. Duch das Vorspannen des Lagers in axialer Richtung wird zwischen Gleitscheiben und Rahmenmaterial das Spaltmaß 0 erreicht, was eine Abdichtung der Lagerung auch in diesem Bereich bewirkt."_

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen und deckt sich mit meinen praktischen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2015)

Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass das letzte was man bei stoßartiger Belastung mit wenig oder keiner Drehzahl  einsetzen sollte ein Nadellager ist.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde in diesem Fall einen Lagerhersteller aufsuchen.
NKE hat sehr, sehr gute Anwendungstechniker.
Die haben uns in der Arbeit bei Neuentwicklungen schon oft geholfen.


----------



## codit (21. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass das letzte was man bei stoßartiger Belastung mit wenig oder keiner Drehzahl  einsetzen sollte ein Nadellager ist.


Vermutlich deswegen hat besagter Hersteller über viele Jahre auf komplette Gleitlagerung umgestellt. Damit wurde dann extreme Dauerhaltbarkeit erreicht. Habe vor wenigen Wochen an einem solchen Rahmen nach 5 Jahren Einsatz (mit für die meisten hier extremer Laufleistung) Lager und Achsen gewechselt und was soll ich sagen, die alten Lager (und beschichteten Achsen) waren noch ganz gut im Schuss. Tolles Konzep t. Leider aufgrund der verbreiteten, aus Parkplatzansprechtests der typischen User abgeleiteten Urteile beí den aktuellen Rahmen wieder durch Wälzlager ersetzt. Schade um die Gleitlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (21. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Lagern immer die Lauffläche zerstört. Mit Wasser hatte das nie was zu tun, da ich auch immer Fett drauf Packe, dass keins mehr rein kommt. Also, das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht auch zu geringe Dimensionierung. Ich bin absolut für Überdimensionierung in diesem Fall. Pfeif auf 50-100g an dieser Stelle.



Mir fällt ein, die Dünnringlager an der Hinterachse am Trek von meinem Bruder waren auch ziemlich schnell "durch".

Da hatte ich persönlich wohl Glück bisher.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie versteh ich die ganze Lagerdiskussion nicht. Warum soviel gerede was bei anderen Herstellern schon zu 100% ganz einfach gelöst ist. Wir machen doch nur einen Eingelenker!
Also schau ich was zB. Morewood, vor ihrem Verstellsystem gemacht hat. Mach genau das Gleiche und brauch das ganze Radleben wahrscheinlich kein Lager wechseln 

G.


----------



## foreigner (21. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich die ganze Lagerdiskussion nicht. Warum soviel gerede was bei anderen Herstellern schon zu 100% ganz einfach gelöst ist. Wir machen doch nur einen Eingelenker!
> Also schau ich was zB. Morewood, vor ihrem Verstellsystem gemacht hat. Mach genau das Gleiche und brauch das ganze Radleben wahrscheinlich kein Lager wechseln
> 
> G.


Exakt. Daher Kugellager.
Ich weiß nicht, weshalb wieder Experimente? Gleitlager haben höhere Reibung, egal ob auf dem Parkplatz oder auf dem Trail. Hat man nicht noch große Reibung in Dämpferbuchsen (bei uns hinten schon mal nicht der Fall) und einen guten Dämpfer, ist das in Sachen Traktion und Vibrationen durchaus spürbar. Das wahrhaft blöde ist allerdings, wenn man mal ins richtig Nasse kommt und sandige Böden hat, das können Gleitlager nur sehr schlecht. Also müsste man diese dann auch noch richtig abdichten. Wird alles sehr Aufwendig. Kugellager gibt´s eh gedichtet, zusätzlich Fett und Deckel und man kann die Lager einfach vergessen. Wie gesagt, das funktioniert bei Eingelenkern schon seit 20 Jahren problemlos, wenn´s richtig dimensioniert ist. Da gibt´s genug Beispiele.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Januar 2015)

Ich würde an der derzeitigen Lösung nichts mehr ändern... die verwendeten Lager haben gigantische Traglasten im Vergleich zu Fanes, ICB 1.0 und allen möglichen Viergelenkern am Markt (bei ähnlichen, teilweise niedrigeren "internen" Kräften... vgl. Linkage... natürlich muss das Hauptlager bei uns alle Querkräfte alleine aufnehmen, das wird bei Linkage nicht berücksichtigt). Zudem haben wir neben der eigentlichen Dichtung sehr schöne Abdeckscheiben vor die Lager gesetzt, zur Sicherheit gibt es auch noch einen Wasserablauf im Lagergehäuse. Und zu guter letzt sind diese Lager gut & günstig verfügbar.

An dieser Baustelle werden wir nicht viel verbessern können...


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2015)

Wunderbar, so lassen bitte


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> natürlich muss das Hauptlager bei uns alle Querkräfte alleine aufnehmen, das wird bei Linkage nicht berücksichtigt



das war wir so nicht bewusst, ich sehe es ein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich würde an der derzeitigen Lösung nichts mehr ändern... die verwendeten Lager haben gigantische Traglasten im Vergleich zu Fanes, ICB 1.0 und allen möglichen Viergelenkern am Markt (bei ähnlichen, teilweise niedrigeren "internen" Kräften... vgl. Linkage... natürlich muss das Hauptlager bei uns alle Querkräfte alleine aufnehmen, das wird bei Linkage nicht berücksichtigt). Zudem haben wir neben der eigentlichen Dichtung sehr schöne Abdeckscheiben vor die Lager gesetzt, zur Sicherheit gibt es auch noch einen Wasserablauf im Lagergehäuse. Und zu guter letzt sind diese Lager gut & günstig verfügbar.
> 
> An dieser Baustelle werden wir nicht viel verbessern können...


Dann zeig mal nen Bild davon!


----------



## luniz (22. Januar 2015)

So, was graben wir als nächstes aus? Ich finde ja 140mm Federweg sind viel zu wenig... und 27.5" sind auch blöd, 29er sind besser!


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2015)

wie siehts mit der konstruktion vom yoke, insbesondere der verbindung links rechts aus?


----------



## veraono (22. Januar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> So, was graben wir als nächstes aus? Ich finde ja 140mm Federweg sind viel zu wenig... und 27.5" sind auch blöd, 29er sind besser!


Nicht zu vergessen der Lenkwinkel, verstellbare Ausfallenden, die Gabel, der Dämpfer... Oder darf's eine “anständige“ 4 Gelenker Konstruktion sein?
Alles bislang Abgestimmte entstand eh nur durch die 20 Hanseln die hier mitdiskutieren und wird sich folgedessen nicht verkaufen, übrigens genausowenig wie das erste IBC. Ausserdem kann bei dem himmelschreienden Projektmanagement schon eh gar nix rauskommen.

Gibt ja zum Glück für alles hoch überzeugte Spezialisten im IBC .
Könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Lenkwinkel, verstellbare Ausfallenden, die Gabel, der Dämpfer... Oder darf's eine “anständige“ 4 Gelenker Konstruktion sein?
> Alles bislang Abgestimmte entstand eh nur durch die 20 Hanseln die hier mitdiskutieren und wird sich folgedessen nicht verkaufen, übrigens genausowenig wie das erste IBC. Ausserdem kann bei dem himmelschreienden Projektmanagement schon eh gar nix rauskommen.
> 
> Gibt ja zum Glück für alles hoch überzeugte Spezialisten im IBC .
> Könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten.



Also, ich Frage mich auch was dieses Bike sein soll. Ich habe anfangs das Projekt sehr intensiv verfolgt, aber es wurde ja immer abwegiger. Ich dachte, es soll ein Trailbike werden, jetzt ist´s doch nur wieder ein Enduro mit weniger Federweg hinten. Der Rahmen mit seiner Geometrie ist viel zu lang und abfahrtsorientiert, von wendig und auch flott bergauf keine Spur. Dazu gibt's dicke Enduro Gabeln, Reifen und Laufräder und wozu Enduro Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehältern. Alles nur kompliziert einstellbar. Ein einfacher Dämpfer und eine leichte Revelation genügen doch für den Einsatz genauso wie eine 2 Kolbenbremse. Ich brauch doch keine Downhill-Bremse am Trailbike. Dazu wäre eine 4 Gelenker doch antriebsneutraler gewesen und überhaupt hat es viel zu viel Federweg vorne. Es macht gar keinen Sinn vorne mehr Federweg als hinten zu haben. Dafür passen nichtmal 3,0 Zoll Plus-Reifen, die man doch zum Touren fahren braucht und mit 1x11 kann ich keine Alpenüberquerung fahren und man macht sich eh nur die Knie kaputt. 1x11 ist eh nur ein Rückschritt.
Zum Glück gibt´s ja noch andere Hersteller, wie Giant, Ghost und Cube die wirklich gute Fahrräder bauen und dazu noch leichte Rahmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Januar 2015)

Stimmt schon. Ich glaub wir machen hier besser zu, bringt doch alles nix.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal nen Bild davon!



Ei freilich doch:



EDIT: Jaaaaa... ich weiß... eigentlich ist es ein Achsenabsatz...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ausserdem kann bei dem himmelschreienden Projektmanagement schon eh gar nix rauskommen.
> 
> ...



Das sage ich auch immer


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

Ergänzende Infos zu den Lagern:

Die 61902-Rillenkugellager, die bei vielen Fullies im Hauptlager zum Einsatz kommen haben eine statische Traglast von 2,24kN. Unsere 7203-Schrägkugellager haben eine statische Traglast von 5,85kN.

Das sind Welten... zusammen mit unserer zusätzlichen Abdeckung dürfen die Lager um ein vielfaches Länger halten als bei Bikes mit (wie so oft) unterdimensionierten Rillenkugellagern.

Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass es beim Viergelenker verdammt schwierig ist, überall fette Lager zu verbauen. A) ist der Platz am Hauptlager knapp und B) kostet das viel Gewicht und C) sieht das am Horstlink und an den Sitzstreben merkwürdig aus.
Außerdem sind viele unserer Bikes eher mit Rennwagen, als mit Alltagsautos zu vergleichen... im Rallyeeinsatz zerbröselt man die meisten Fahrwerksteile auch beim Auto innerhalb kürzester Zeit...


----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

Und weil unsere Lager dann ewig halten, müssen wir auch nicht mehr demontieren und daher machen wir ein Doppelpaket Ringfedern.

Ne, im Ernst: Wie bekomm ich das mit den Ringfedern wieder demontiert, wenn die einmal richtig saßen? Ich vermute eher mal so gut wie gar nicht. Da hat mir die Lösung am Proto mit Klemmung per Schraube und Gewindeeinsatz eigentlich besser gefallen. Oder liege ich da so falsch?
Und ist das auch so beabsichtigt, dass der Hinterbau derzeit nur auf der rechten Seite der Achse verspannt ist und links nur radial geklemmt wird? Also der Hinterbau in sich nicht vorgespannt wird?

Sonst Lager top!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und weil unsere Lager dann ewig halten, müssen wir auch nicht mehr demontieren und daher machen wir ein Doppelpaket Ringfedern.
> 
> Ne, im Ernst: Wie bekomm ich das mit den Ringfedern wieder demontiert, wenn die einmal richtig saßen? Ich vermute eher mal so gut wie gar nicht. Da hat mir die Lösung am Proto mit Klemmung per Schraube und Gewindeeinsatz eigentlich besser gefallen. Oder liege ich da so falsch?
> Und ist das auch so beabsichtigt, dass der Hinterbau derzeit nur auf der rechten Seite der Achse verspannt ist und links nur radial geklemmt wird? Also der Hinterbau in sich nicht vorgespannt wird?
> ...



Schau mal in die Kommentare zum Bild vom Lageraufbau... dort haben wir grad nen "Mini-Thread" zum Thema


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Januar 2015)

Ringfeder, ist ja ne Tolle Sache, aber nur wenn das zu befestigende Bauteil bei der Demontage nach hinten weg kann.
Macht da bitte gleich mal genug Fett in die Lager, vor der Montage.
Beim Lagerwechsel werdet ihr fluchen, sicher!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Januar 2015)

Ich kopier das hier auch nochmal rein:

Aus welchem Material sind die Ringfedern eigentlich? Können die aneinander festgammeln, gerade wenn sie geschlitzt sind? Wenn sie verzinkt sind, besteht das Risiko von Kontaktkorrosion zum Alu des Rahmens bzw. der Achse?
Ist zwar toll wenn die Lager erst nach fünf Jahren raus müssen, nur Blöd wenn das Ringfederpaket dann so zusammengefault ist, dass man den Rahmen auftrennen müsste um es lost zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

Die Ringfedern gibts in Edelstahl...


----------



## pezolived (22. Januar 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> aber nur wenn das zu befestigende Bauteil bei der Demontage nach hinten weg kann.



Wer nicht hören will, ... 
Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit*, die Ringe zu entspannen, wenn erst mal alles aufeinander klemmt.

*/edit:/ na gudd, 17er Bohrer


----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

Ich stimme  @pezolived  zu. Für mich ist das ganze selbsthemmend und kaum demontierbar, egal ob geschlitzt oder nicht, oder ob man da noch irgendwo in Schlitz für ein Werkzeug hat. Wenn das ganze zum ersten mal nach ein paar Jahren geöffnet wird, dann viel vergnügen. Ich habe zu viel Zeit meines Lebens mit dem lösen von sich nicht lösen wollenden Konusen verschwendet als das ich gerne welche verbaut sehen würde. Schraubenklemmung wie am Prototyp ist viel einfacher und macht garantiert kein Problem. Warum denn nicht so?


----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

Was noch funktionieren könnte (müsste man testen): Ein System wie bei Maxle DH. Ob das da hält und sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ei freilich doch:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jaaaaa... ich weiß... eigentlich ist es ein Achsenabsatz...



Liegt die Ablaufbohrung bei der Lageraufnahme nicht direkt im Schussfeld? Ich hab am Unterrohr immer jede Menge Dreck...


----------



## veraono (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das sage ich auch immer


Fies zitiert 
Die Ringfedern sind mir aber auch hochgradig suspekt, möchte da nicht nach ein paar Jahren Gammel ran müssen!


foreigner schrieb:


> Was noch funktionieren könnte (müsste man testen): Ein System wie bei Maxle DH. Ob das da hält und sinnvoll ist.


Zwei dumme ein Gedanke, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der Bauraum für die erforderliche Klemmfläche  bei diesem Prinzip am Hinterbaulager knapp ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twingoR2 (22. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Liegt die Ablaufbohrung bei der Lageraufnahme nicht direkt im Schussfeld? Ich hab am Unterrohr immer jede Menge Dreck...


Nein, die Ablaufbohrung der Lagerung führt so wie ich das sehe direkt ins Unterrohr.
Die Ablaufbohrung nach außen ist ganz normal unten am Tretlager.


----------



## veraono (22. Januar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark  wäre es eig. möglich zum Einen (wie der @Surtre ja schon vorgeschlagen hat) den Außenkonus über eine kleine Schulter in der Schwingenbohrung abzustützen UND zum Anderen eine mini Schulter auf der Achse stehen zu lassen, mit welcher man beim herausschrauben der Achse automatisch den Innenkonus rausdrücken und entspannen würde ?
Setzt natürlich voraus, dass ein gewisses Maß an Luft zwischen Achsdurchmesser und Innenrand des Außenkonus als Freigang für diese Schulter bestünde oder , dass der Innenrand des Innenkonus im verspannten Zustand über den Innenrand des
Außenkonus etwas übersteht.
Verständlich?


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Januar 2015)

Die groß dimensionierten Lager sind ja eine "schöne" Maschinenbauerkonstruktion. Aber die Lösung mit der Fixierung des Schraubekopfes über Ringfedern gefällt mir gar nicht. Warum nicht eine schöne Fest-/Loslagerkonstruktion? Für gleiche Lagerdurchmesser müsste man dann eben eine Lagerstelle am besten mit einer Presspassung ausführen. Alternativ das Festlager mit einem Sicherungsring fixieren. Die Achse könnte man dann wie bei den Prototypen klemmen.


----------



## pezolived (22. Januar 2015)

Daß hier (aus gutem Grund) Schrägkugellager verbaut sind, hast du aber schon gesehen?!
Ich würde die Lageranordnung genau so lassen, aber das linke Schwingenlagerauge schlitzen und mit einer Klemmschraube zuspannen. Spart außerdem Baubreite, denn irgendeine Druckhülse und eine Schraube zur Spannung der Klemmringe muß ja auch noch irgendwo her. Das Volumen der Klemmringe wird dem "Schraubenkopf" der Achse zugeschlagen.
Das einzige was i.d.R. gegen solch eine Klemmung spricht, sind die über den Umfang ungleichen Klemmkräfte, die z.B. einen Lagersitz oder ein dünnes Rohr dann unrund werden lassen. Damit haben wir hier (dickwandige Achse) aber überhaupt kein Problem. M.E. wäre das ein bewährtes und krisensicheres Arrangement, auch wenn ihm das letzte Quentchen Erfindungshöhe und Nonkonformismus fehlen mag.


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Januar 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> Daß hier (aus gutem Grund) Schrägkugellager verbaut sind, hast du aber schon gesehen?!
> Ich würde die Lageranordnung genau so lassen, aber das linke Schwingenlagerauge schlitzen und mit einer Klemmschraube zuspannen. Spart außerdem Baubreite. Das Volumen der Klemmringe wird dem "Schraubenkopf" zugeschlagen.
> Das einzige was i.d.R. gegen solch eine Klemmung spricht, sind die über den Umfang ungleichen Klemmkräfte, die z.B. einen Lagersitz oder ein dünnes Rohr dann unrund werden lassen. Damit haben wir hier (dickwandige Achse) aber überhaupt kein Problem. M.E. wäre das ein bewährtes und krisensicheres Arrangement, auch wenn ihm das letzte Quentchen Erfindungshöhe und Nonkonformismus fehlen mag.



Ja. Das habe ich gesehen. Bin einfach kein großer Freund von einer Lösung bei der die Lager gegeneinander verspannt werden. Dafür gibt es am Schwingenlager überhaupt keinen Grund.


----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ja. Das habe ich gesehen. Bin einfach kein großer Freund von einer Lösung bei der die Lager gegeneinander verspannt werden. Dafür gibt es am Schwingenlager überhaupt keinen Grund.


Doch. Kein Spiel und Axiallasten in beiden Richtungen aufnehmen.


----------



## pezolived (22. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bin einfach kein großer Freund von einer Lösung bei der die Lager gegeneinander verspannt werden.


Gips dafür auch einen Grund?


----------



## nuts (22. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark  wäre es eig. möglich zum Einen (wie der @Surtre ja schon vorgeschlagen hat) den Außenkonus über eine kleine Schulter in der Schwingenbohrung abzustützen UND zum Anderen eine mini Schulter auf der Achse stehen zu lassen, mit welcher man beim herausschrauben der Achse automatisch den Innenkonus rausdrücken und entspannen würde ?
> Setzt natürlich voraus, dass ein gewisses Maß an Luft zwischen Achsdurchmesser und Innenrand des Außenkonus als Freigang für diese Schulter bestünde oder , dass der Innenrand des Innenkonus im verspannten Zustand über den Innenrand des
> Außenkonus etwas übersteht.
> Verständlich?



Das wäre schon möglich. Aber: Dann würde doch wieder das Yoke verspannt, was durch die Konstruktion vermieden werden sollte.


----------



## pezolived (22. Januar 2015)

Hier stand Unsinn!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Januar 2015)

Dann will ich auch Unsinn schreiben:

huzplllblblblaaaaabrrrrrrrrrrzzzz!!!!



EDIT: Sorry... die Nachtschicht macht dem Kopf plem-plem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Januar 2015)

So würd ich´s machen vom System her.





ohne Gewinde im Rahmen


----------



## RedSKull (22. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ei freilich doch:
> EDIT: Jaaaaa... ich weiß... eigentlich ist es ein Achsenabsatz...



Bitte keine zwei Ringfedersätze übereinander, bitte nicht. Die werden doch nur ungleich gespannt und irgendwie gammelt der innere immer fest oder arbeitet sich ins Material oder oder oder...
Lieber EINEN geschraubten Spannsatz, wenn es schon so ausgeführt wird.


----------



## m2000 (23. Januar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> huzplllblblblaaaaabrrrrrrrrrrzzzz!!!!



Yes wir haben endlich einen vernünftigen Namen für das Bike gefunden, Abstimmung überflüssig


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

An dem Festgammel-Vorwurf bei doppeltem, schlecht zugänglichen Spannpaket könnte was dran sein. Machen wir uns eben ein eigenes. Entweder ist das einteilig (wie hier skizziert) oder zweiteilig, aber so, dass man von außen das äußere Teil entfernen kann. 





@foreigner auf beiden Seiten so ne Klemmlösung, also insgesamt dreifach klemmen... zumindest rechts wird das mehr als eng. Dann noch die Zugänglichkeit der Schraube hinter dem Kettenblatt, gefällt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

@nuts : Die von mir dargestellte Lösung hätte aber mehrere Vorteile: Erstens klemmen wir auf der gesamten Bohrungsfläche des Hinterbaus die Achse im Querschnitt gleichmäßig. Radial zwar nicht so gleichmäßig, aber das ist egal da dort nur die Achse sitzt und keine Lager. Zweitens würden beide Seiten die Achse vernünftig klemmen. Die Variante mit dem Gewinde im Rahmen gefällt mir eigentlich gar nicht. Eine Verbindung besteht auf der Gewindeseite nur zum Lager über die axiale Vorspannung. Der Hinterbau zur Achse ist hier eigentlich nur über ein kurzes Gewinde verbunden und die Achse liegt sonst "lose" in der Bohrung des Hinterbaus. Eine echte Klemmung und damit fester Sitz ist das nicht. Stefan schreibt ja selbst, dass das Gewinde nur an der Spitze der Achse ist, wegen Scherkräften. Warum Scherkräfte? Weil bereits von möglichem "Spiel", oder zumindest Bewegung in gewissen Lastfällen ausgegangen wird. Genau das "Spiel" kostet aber auch Steifigkeit an der entscheidensten Stelle. Der Absatz der Achse auf den kleineren Durchmesser des Gewindes zusätzlich, wenn auch natürlich viel weniger. Gerade an einem Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung finde ich das eher kontraproduktiv. Mit einer radialen Klemmung des Hinterbaus auf der Achse auf beiden Seiten hätten wir die steifste mögliche Verbindung zum Hauptrahmen, weil wir dem Hinterbau keine Möglichkeit geben sich gegenüber der Achse zu Bewegen und zwar auf beiden Seiten.

Zusätzlich hätte man keine Gewinde direkt im Rahmen, was auch ganz nett wäre. Auch würde eine Klemmung statt Gewinde im Hinterbau auch die eigentliche Vorspannung entlasten, da die ja auch die Achse in Position hält.
Die Schraube für die axiale Klemmung kann auch einteilig mit der Kappe sein und sehr flach ausgeführt werden. Das muss kein Platzproblem ergeben. Dass die Kappe hinter dem Kettenplatt liegt würde mich nicht stören. Mit einem Flachen Inbus kommt man zur Einstellung bestimmt noch hin und außerdem muss man ja eigentlich kaum da dran. Mit den heutigen Kurbeln sehe ich da eh kein Problem mehr, die sind in einer Minute auch einfach raus genommen und man kommt überall dran.

Ist nicht sehr innovativ, sondern eher konservativ, aber aus meiner Sicht kaum besser zu machen, auch wenn´s nicht so clean Ausschaut.
Bei deiner Lösung müsste der Ring schon über die ganze Klemmbreite des Hinterbaus gehen, damit die Klemmung dann ähnlich gleichmäßig ausfällt wie bei einer Schraubenklemmung und es wäre auch nur eine Seite radial geklemmt. Bei den Konusgeschichten besteht aber allgemein immer die Gefahr, dass sie sich ins Material fressen, wenn´s übel kommt korudieren oder gar kalt verschweißen. Müssen ja auch aus Stahl ausgeführt werden und sind dann da auch das härteste Teil, dass sich schön ins Alu arbeiten kann. Alu-Hinterbau auf Alu-Achse klemmen ist dagegen sehr unproblematisch.


----------



## pezolived (23. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Dann noch die Zugänglichkeit der Schraube hinter dem Kettenblatt, gefällt mir nicht so gut.


Da mußt du bei deiner Konstruktion aber auch hin, um die Achse festzuhalten, während du links den Spannring anziehst. Die Vorspannung der Lager ist ja vergleichsweise gering, sodaß man sich m.E. nicht darauf verlassen kann, daß die Achse sich nicht mitdreht. Rechts müßte also ein Innensechskant rein, der links kann entfallen. Diese geringe axiale Spannung auf der Achse sorgt auch dafür, daß rechts das Gewinde kaum zentrierende Effekte haben wird und unter Last da Bewegung reinkommt, denn die Passung daneben kann auch nicht sonderlich stramm ausgeführt werden, wenn man die Achse da rein_drehen _muß. H7/m6 halte ich da schon für deutlich zuviel des Guten. Außerdem verschleißen dann auch die Paßflächen bei häufiger Demontage.
Foreigners Entwurf fand ich auf den ersten Blick auch nicht besonders prickelnd, aber er vermeidet all diese Unwägbarkeiten und ist m.E. bullet-proof und langfristig haltbar. Vielleicht sollte man ihn spiegelbildlich ausführen, für Spieleinstellung unbürokratisch von links. Wenn man stattdessen an die Lager will, muß die Kurbel ohnehin runter.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2015)

Kann man konstruktiv verhindern dass bei der geschlitzten Lösung von Foreigner die Verspannung zu groß wird und das Klemmauge reißt? Ich habe bei solchen Lösungen immer die Fox Castings im Kopf die schon rissen wenn man die Schrauben nur zu scharf angegeguckt hat. Wir haben zwar gefrästes Alu und keinen Guss, aber Sorgen mache ich mir da schon dass das auf Dauer die Verspannung im Material erträgt.


----------



## veraono (23. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Das wäre schon möglich. Aber: Dann würde doch wieder das Yoke verspannt, was durch die Konstruktion vermieden werden sollte.


Stimmt, übersehen.


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kann man konstruktiv verhindern dass bei der geschlitzten Lösung von Foreigner die Verspannung zu groß wird und das Klemmauge reißt?


Mir fällt da , wenn's der Bauraum zulässt noch eine Bolzenklemmung ein. Ist theoretisch nicht die eleganteste Lösung, funktioniert aber sicher. Vom groben Prinzip her in etwa so:


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kann man konstruktiv verhindern dass bei der geschlitzten Lösung von Foreigner die Verspannung zu groß wird und das Klemmauge reißt? Ich habe bei solchen Lösungen immer die Fox Castings im Kopf die schon rissen wenn man die Schrauben nur zu scharf angegeguckt hat. Wir haben zwar gefrästes Alu und keinen Guss, aber Sorgen mache ich mir da schon dass das auf Dauer die Verspannung im Material erträgt.


Ich sehe das Problem eigentlich nicht. Kenne auch das Problem von Fox nicht. Außerdem haben wir Alu und nicht sprödes Magnesium und dazu kein Guss. Da gibt´s viele Rahmen, die dann ein Problem hätte. Wenn man nicht Schlitzen müsste, wäre natürlich auch schön. Ein Grobmotoriker kann bei viel zu hohem Drehmoment natürlich alles mögliche am Fahrrad kaputt machen. Drehmomente sind halt zu beachten.  So etwas wie verano vorschlägt hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Klemmung radial noch ungleichmäßiger ausfallen würde. Bei Carbon macht die Klemmung aufgrund anderer Materialeigenschaften vielleicht tatsächlich mehr Sinn als in Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. Januar 2015)

kurzer Einwand:

Lösung mit Radialklemmung mittels Spannhülse:
Die Vorgehensweise ist klar, man schraube die Achse rein, stellt das spiel ein, dasss nix mehr wackelt. Dafür braucht die Schraube nur wenig "Vorspannung" sitzt also relativ locker. Will ich nun die Abdeckschraube mit Spanhülse einschrauben, wird die Vorspannung bzw. die Lagereinstellung der Achse beeinflusst, weil sich die innere Achse zwangsweise auch ein bisschen mitdrehen wird. Wer mal eine Shimano Nabe eingestellt hat ohne die Achse zu klemmen weiß was ich meine. Die Schritte "Lagereinstellung" und "Klemmung" funktionieren eben leider nicht 100% unabhängig.

Schraube auf der Gegenseite: Hier spicht eine schlechte Zugänglichkeit dagegen. Auch würde diese Schraube nicht zwangsweise verhindern, dass sich durch die Radialklemmung die Achse nicht noch etwas verstellen kann. Schließlich reibt bei einer Spannhülse schon einiges, da ich ja Realtivbewegung zum Verstellen brauche.

Den "Steifigkeitsverlust" durch Gewinde im Rahmen @ Ausländer - ist wirklich im infinitesimal kleinen Bereich, meinst du nicht? hast du mal ausgerechnet wieviel sich so eine Achse mit der Wandstärke bei einer gewissen Kraft dehnt?  E=Spannung/Längenänderung(%) da kommt genau nix raus, zumal die Achse auch nicht übermäßig auf Zug belastet wird. Da wäre mir die Zugänglichkeit wichtiger, wenn die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite wegfällt.


technisch und wartungstechnisch gesehen wäre die Variante mit der radialen Klemmschraube am besten, alles andere ist Toleranzabhängig, schwer einzustellen, kostet mehr da 2-3 Bauteile mehr, und intuitiv von außen zu Verstehen ist es auch nicht(wenn ich den aufbau nicht kenne)


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Es geht weniger um die Dehnung de Achse, als um das Spiel. Wie pezolived schreibt, haben wir davor auch keine enge Passung. Da ist einfach wenig Verbindung und damit auch Bewegung. Mit dem Spannkonus könnte ich mich gerade noch anfreunden, wenn es einer ist und über die komplette Breite geht. Das Gwinde für die Konusmutter sitzt dann ja aber wohl im der Aluachse. Frage mich, ob das lange hält.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Januar 2015)

achso, die Achse soll keine Passung auf der Antriebsseite im Rahmen haben?

dann wird's schwierig, die Vorspannkräfte sind ja nicht sooo hoch, auf jeden Fall sicher nicht hoch genug, um bei Radialer Auslenkung im Gewinde Spielfreiheit zu gewährleisten. Wenn dann müsste die Achse passgenau (1-2/100 im Durchmesser Untermaß) im antriebsseiten Rahmen sitzen, das Gewinde dann als reines Zugelement.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn man damit das Lager nicht zu sehr vorspannen würde, wäre eine Achse ala Maxle DH so schön elegant  ...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

das gewinde auf der antriebsseite ist mir auch ein dorn im auge. wenn die achse da nicht vernüftig sitzt, sprich ne enge passung hat, geht die komplette krafteinleitung übers gewinde! ich würde es ähnlich wie @foreigner machen und auf der antriebsseite mit einer versenkten schraube vorspannen und dann die gut eingepasste achse links und rechts klemmen. wenn man die geschlitzte lösung nicht möchte, obwohl die ja bei kurbel, vorbauten usw gut funktioniert, könnte man auch eine sekmentklemmung ala thomson elite




oder eine schlitzklemmung ala extralite nehmen


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

@pezolived in der Tat, die notwendige Zugänglichkeit hatte ich gestern Abend übersehen.

Die Geschichte mit dem nicht geklemmten Gewinde und dem zylindrischen Teil klingt in der Theorie schon nicht nur optimal. In der Praxis funktioniert es (bis jetzt an den Prototypen) gut.

Wenn hier gegen Gewinde im Rahmen geschrieben wird, frage ich mich immer, wie oft man den Rahmen demontieren will und welche Drehmomente und Arbeitsweise dabei angedacht sind? Gilt übrigens auch bei der Bremsaufnahme. An der Gabel komme ich noch mit, da hab ich schon mal ein ausgerissenes Gewinde gesehen, und bei Aluschrauben in Alugewinden habe ich auch schon mal gerissene Schrauben gesehen, aber ansonsten zitiere ich gerne



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem eigentlich nicht. Kenne auch das Problem von Fox nicht. Außerdem haben wir Alu und nicht sprödes Magnesium und dazu kein Guss. Da gibt´s viele Rahmen, die dann ein Problem hätte. Wenn man nicht Schlitzen müsste, wäre natürlich auch schön. Ein Grobmotoriker kann bei viel zu hohem Drehmoment natürlich alles mögliche am Fahrrad kaputt machen. Drehmomente sind halt zu beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das gewinde auf der antriebsseite ist mir auch ein dorn im auge. wenn die achse da nicht vernüftig sitzt, sprich ne enge passung hat, geht die komplette krafteinleitung übers gewinde! ich würde es ähnlich wie @foreigner machen und auf der antriebsseite mit einer versenkten schraube vorspannen und dann die gut eingepasste achse links und rechts klemmen. wenn man die geschlitzte lösung nicht möchte, obwohl die ja bei kurbel, vorbauten usw gut funktioniert, könnte man auch eine sekmentklemmung ala thomson elite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Klemmung wie hier bei Extralite hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Für mich spricht jedoch klar dagegen, dass bei uns rechts von der Klemmung kein einteilig gefrästes Teil kommt, sondern eine Schweißnaht. Und die würde ich ungern durch die beim Anziehen entstehenden Spannungen zusätzlich belasten.

So eine Segmentklemmung hatte ich mal bei DMR. Ging schon, aber ehrlich gesagt verbindet sehe ich die Vorteile nicht. Da ist mir dann wiederum die bestechend einfache, geschlitzte Ausführung lieber.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> Wenn dann müsste die Achse passgenau (1-2/100 im Durchmesser Untermaß) im antriebsseiten Rahmen sitzen, das Gewinde dann als reines Zugelement.



So ist es schon gedacht. Halt die Frage, ob das in der Praxis so genau passt, ob sich (bei unsauberer Montage) das Maß halten lässt,...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> @pezolived ...
> Die Geschichte mit dem nicht geklemmten Gewinde und dem zylindrischen Teil klingt in der Theorie schon nicht nur optimal. In der Praxis funktioniert es (bis jetzt an den Prototypen) gut.
> 
> Wenn hier gegen Gewinde im Rahmen geschrieben wird, frage ich mich immer, wie oft man den Rahmen demontieren will und welche Drehmomente und Arbeitsweise dabei angedacht sind? Gilt übrigens auch bei der Bremsaufnahme. An der Gabel komme ich noch mit, da hab ich schon mal ein ausgerissenes Gewinde gesehen, und bei Aluschrauben in Alugewinden habe ich auch schon mal gerissene Schrauben gesehen, aber ansonsten zitiere ich gerne



das das bei den protos funktioniert glaub ich gern, aber gewinde sind nicht für die aufnahme von radialen kräften gedacht. das geht bestimmt ne ganze weile gut, aber dann wird nen neuer hinterbau fällig...


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällt die Thomson-Varainte sehr gut!
@ONE78 : 

Edit: Und zwar für beide Seiten.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Klemmung wie hier bei Extralite hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Für mich spricht jedoch klar dagegen, dass bei uns rechts von der Klemmung kein einteilig gefrästes Teil kommt, sondern eine Schweißnaht. Und die würde ich ungern durch die beim Anziehen entstehenden Spannungen zusätzlich belasten.
> 
> So eine Segmentklemmung hatte ich mal bei DMR. Ging schon, aber ehrlich gesagt verbindet sehe ich die Vorteile nicht. Da ist mir dann wiederum die bestechend einfache, geschlitzte Ausführung lieber.
> ...



das die extralite klemmung so nicht passt seh ich ein, aber das yoke ist ja (hoffentlich) noch nicht in stein gemeisselt. ich sehe da momentan noch etwas verbesserungsspielraum, sowohl bei der anbindung nach oben als auch zu den kettenstreben. bei den kettenstreben wird die verbindung etwas schwierig da man wohl links am rohr, recht ans frästeil müsste. wenn man das linke frästeil verlängert, könnte das für die klemmung und verbindung vorteile geben.
die anbindung nach oben ist in meinen augen zu weit nach vorn gerückt und zu massiv. wenn mann die senkrecht nach oben führt, könnte man luft für den umwerfer lassen und imho auch leichter bauen.

bei der thomson klemmung sehe ich mehrere vorteile. einmal ist das in der schwinge nur eine bohrung, also fertigungstechnisch sehr einfach. man behält die steifigkeit der vollen umschlingung der achse, da man nicht schlitzen muss und man kann die sekmente wechseln, wenn man eine andere farbe will ;-) oder man die gewinde zerstört hat...


----------



## veraono (23. Januar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ...Da ist mir dann wiederum die bestechend einfache, geschlitzte Ausführung lieber...


Warum denn eigentlich nicht , 1000 fach erprobt, simpel, leicht .
Am besten gleich auf beiden Seiten und das Gewinde in eine verdrehsichere Hülse oder noch einfacher Innengewinde in die Hohlachse und verdrehsichere Kappe mit außen Gewinde auf Antriebsseite.
Nur weil mal ein paar öde fox Magnesiumcastings versagt haben.
Wieviele Vorbauten gibt es den basierend auf diesem Klemmprinzip, die reißen ja auch nicht reihenweise ein.
Und jetzt komm mir Einer und behaupte da wären nur Sensibelchen mit Drehmomentschlüssel am Werke.
Mir jedenfalls sagen die bisherigen Lösungen ohne Schlitz wesentlich weniger zu.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2015)

Rocky hat für die Grobmotoriger Kunstoffbeilagscheibchen in den Schlitz. Dann hat jeder kapiert wann zirka Ende ist.

G.


----------



## foreigner (23. Januar 2015)

Also, nach längerem Überlegen würde mir folgende Variante am besten gefallen:
Achse geht komplett durch und hat ganz am Ende ein feines Gewinde und wird dort auf der anderen Seite mit einer großen flachen Mutter mit großem flachen Außensechskant gespannt. Die Mutter kann in Form einer hübschen Abdeckkappe daher kommen. Lässt sich präzise einstellen und Gewinde ist nicht im Rahmen. Dazu wird der Hinterbau auf der Achse auf beiden Seiten geklemmt mit einer Konstuktion ähnlich der oben geposteten Thomson-Vorbau-Klemmung. Seitlich betrachtet bliebe die Hinterbaubohrung komplett geschlossen und auch sonst ist die Ausfäsung für das Teil relativ klein. Dadurch dürfte sich die eingestellte Lagervorspannung auch beim Klemmen des Hinterbaus nicht mehr ändern. Vereint alle Vorteile, hat keine Nachteile, ist elegant und man kommt überall ran. Was willst´e mehr?


----------



## Plumpssack (24. Januar 2015)

m8 oder m10 Gewinde in Frästeilen finde ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm..


----------



## pezolived (29. Januar 2015)

Stefan fängt gerade an mir leid zu tun.


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

Die gezeichnete Möglichkeit hat keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem, was Stefan hier rein gestellt hat, außer dass nicht auf dem Gewinde geklemmt wird. Aber auf der Hülse Klemmen ist ja noch schlechter. Die Hülse ist komplett unnötig. Spannen kann man auch am Ende auf den Hinterbau über Schraube oder Mutter , es muss nur eine ganz kurze Hülse zwischen Hinterbau und Lager, der Hinterbau sitzt direkt auf der Achse, so wie bei Stefan gezeichnet.
Das war aber alles schon geklärt und geschrieben.
Es löst auch in keinster Weise die Problematik auf die @RedSKull dankenswerter Weise hin gewiesen hat.
Daher bitte nicht im Kreis drehen.
Die Einzige Variante, die das Durchdrehen der Innenringe vermeiden würde, wäre die von mir beschriebene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (29. Januar 2015)

klemmen auf eine hülse ist mir aber lieber als biegemomenteneinleitung auf ein schwach verspanntes gewinde!
und mit einer schicken stahlachse, ist auch das innenringproblem keins mehr...


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber die Hülse brauchen wir doch trotzdem nicht. Jedenfalls nicht im Klemmbereich des Hinterbaus.
Kurzer Ring zwischen Lager und Hinterbau, dann Hinterbau und den direkt mit der Spannschraube oder Mutter auf einer Seite mit verspannen. Hat Stefan so auch gezeichnet und in der von mir "bemalten 3D" ist´s auch so. Das Yoke ist ja trotzdem nicht verspannt, weil der Hinterbau ja bevor er auf die Achse geklemmt wird auf der anderen Seite nicht axial fixiert ist. Wie dem auch sei, wir brauchen keine Hülse in der Klemmung.


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

Also so, nur aufgrund der dünnwandigen Stahlachse mit flacher Mutter ausgeführt (anstatt der der gelben Scheibe und grüner Schraube.). Außengewinde auf der Achse, aber außerhalb des Hinterbaus. In Stahl braucht da nicht lang sein und daher auch nicht viel Platz.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

@foreigner: Irgendjemand schrieb, dass man den Hinterbau nicht zum Spannen der Lager verspannen soll, daher die Zeichnung mit der Hülse.
Die Hülse ist geschlitzt, so dass die Klemmung direkt auf die Achse geht.
Was du noch angesprochen hast ist die Passung der Achse auf den Innenring. Das ist wieder ein Thema für sich, da man genau genommen die Achse spielfrei mit dem Innenring verpressen müsste (Thema Punkt und Umfangslast bei Lagern)

EDIT: AH jetzt 
Deine Lösung ist natürlich Top! Da kann man nur noch streiten ob flache Mutter oder eine versenkte Schraube an der Kettenblattseite.

Allerdings wäre da wieder das Problem mit der fummeligen Montage der Abdeckscheiben.


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> @foreigner: Irgendjemand schrieb, dass man den Hinterbau nicht zum Spannen der Lager verspannen soll, daher die Zeichnung mit der Hülse.
> Die Hülse ist geschlitzt, so dass die Klemmung direkt auf die Achse geht.
> Was du noch angesprochen hast ist die Passung der Achse auf den Innenring. Das ist wieder ein Thema für sich, da man genau genommen die Achse spielfrei mit dem Innenring verpressen müsste (Thema Punkt und Umfangslast bei Lagern)


Der Hinterbau wird beim Spannen der Lager auch ohne Hülse nicht verspannt. Eine Seite wird axial fixiert (die der Schraube oder Mutter für die Vorspannung der Lager), die andere Seite ist axial "lose", folglich keine Verspannung des Hinterbaus. Es müssen nicht beide "axial lose" sein, wie es bei der Spannhülse der fall ist. Ist sogar nichtmal sinnvoll.


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

So, nur mal eine Seite gezeichnet. Lager sitzen im Hinterbau. Achse wird im Rahmen geklemmt
Auf der Linken Seite sind Innen und Außenring komplett fixiert und geklemmt. Außenring sitzt außerdem wie üblich in Presspassung.
Auf der rechten Seite ist der Innenring festgeklemmt. Außenring sitzt in Passung. Über Außenring wird mit einer Mutter gespannt.
Demontage ist denkbar einfach. Beide Äußeren Deckel lösen, Klemmschrauben der Innenringe lösen. Klemmung der Achse Lösen. Achse einfach heraus ziehen. Lager sind dann nur noch im Hinterbau und einfach wie üblich raus zu pressen. Nix kann mitdrehen.


----------



## killerschnauze (29. Januar 2015)

Wie willst du die Passung Außenring links (Festlager) fertigen? Frage wegen der Stufe darin.
Sehe ich richtig, dass sich in dieser Zeichnung die Lager nicht spannen lassen?
Edit: Die Außenringe werden doch nach Außen weggedrückt!?


----------



## foreigner (29. Januar 2015)

Links sitzt alles fest. Innen und Außenring. Rechts über den Außenring werden die Lager gespannt. Allerdings geht das nur über Spannung auf den Hinterbau. Aber ist das wirklich schlimm? Die Lagervorspannung ist minimal. Ist eher eine Sache der Fertigungstoleranzen.


----------



## Paintking (29. Januar 2015)

Für was sind denn in der CAD Zeichnung die beiden Sicherungsringe innen? Wenn die Passung dort eh abgesetzt ist, kann man das Lager doch direkt mit dem Außenring dort dranschieben, ohne nochmal einen Ring dazwischen zu setzen für den dann wieder eine zusätzliche Nut gedreht werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mich ja anfangs auch mal für eine breitere Lagerung, also hier Anordnung der Lager in den Schwingenarmen statt im Hauptrahmen ausgesprochen. Mittlerweile finde ich es jedoch andersrum besser, denn eine beidseitig in der Schwinge geklemmte Achse + Yoke ergeben eine torsionssteifere Schwinge, als eine, die nur das Yoke als Verbindung hat.
Wer beides will (und IIRC was das damals mein Vorschlag), der müßte des Rahmen gabeln, dort die Lager anbringen und die Schwinge in die Mitte nehmen. Das wurde aber in einem ganz frühen Stadium bereits verworfen und dabei sollten wir es m.E. dann auch belassen. Irgendwann wollen wir ja auch mal fertig werden mit dem Ding.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2015)

@Paintking:
Der Sinn dahinter ist die Lagersitze in einem Arbeitsgang durch zu reiben so dass sie exakt fluchten. Dafür wird dann der mehraufwand der Nuten in Kauf genommen.


----------



## pezolived (29. Januar 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Wenn die Passung dort eh abgesetzt ist, kann man ...



Es geht darum, beide Lagersitze in einem Arbeitsgang von Hand durchreiben zu können. Deswegen kannst du in der Mitte zwar größer, aber nicht kleiner werden. Das sind nun mal die archaichen Produktionsmethoden, mit denen unsere High-Tech-Geräte entstehen. 

(Der Loitnant war schneller!)


----------



## Paintking (29. Januar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Paintking:
> Der Sinn dahinter ist die Lagersitze in einem Arbeitsgang durch zu reiben so dass sie exakt fluchten. Dafür wird dann der mehraufwand der Nuten in Kauf genommen.



Ah ok, ich habe mir die Zeichnung nochmal angesehen, mein Fehler. Ich habe nicht gesehen das der Durchmesser des Lagersitzes gleich dem Durchmesser innerhalb der Sicherungsringe ist. Das ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen. Beim ersten betrachten hat es für mich so ausgesehen als wäre da ein Absatz. Ich habe mich ein bisschen davon täuschen lassen das die Mitte der Bohrung auch noch etwas ausgedreht wurde.


----------



## pezolived (29. Januar 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wer beides will (und IIRC was das damals mein Vorschlag), der müßte des Rahmen gabeln, dort die Lager anbringen und die Schwinge in die Mitte nehmen.


Da isser:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...-spezialist-igus.706172/page-26#post-12113336


----------



## ONE78 (29. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, nur mal eine Seite gezeichnet. Lager sitzen im Hinterbau. Achse wird im Rahmen geklemmt
> Auf der Linken Seite sind Innen und Außenring komplett fixiert und geklemmt. Außenring sitzt außerdem wie üblich in Presspassung.
> Auf der rechten Seite ist der Innenring festgeklemmt. Außenring sitzt in Passung. Über Außenring wird mit einer Mutter gespannt.
> Demontage ist denkbar einfach. Beide Äußeren Deckel lösen, Klemmschrauben der Innenringe lösen. Klemmung der Achse Lösen. Achse einfach heraus ziehen. Lager sind dann nur noch im Hinterbau und einfach wie üblich raus zu pressen. Nix kann mitdrehen.



Diese lösung hat mMn eine entscheidene schwächen. Mit schrägkugellagern ist das lagerspiel von der steifigkeit der schwinge/yoke abhängig. Wenn sich das nen tick aufbiegt, sind die lager schnell runter. 
sowas würde sicher ganz gut mit einer fest los lagerung funktionieren. Links das festlager und auf der kurzen antriebsseite nen schönes rollenlager...

deine lösung oben mit absatz statt hülse geht natürlich auch gut, aber was spricht denn gegen eine hülse? Ein absatz macht die fertigung der achse nur unnötig teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (29. Januar 2015)

da gibt's noch ein Problem mit dem rechten lagerring außen.

der darf ja nicht eingepresst werden, sonst kann man das lagerspiel nicht einstellen, zumindest nicht vernünftigt.

macht man aber spielpassung, schlägt es in null komma nix aus.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Über Außenring wird mit einer Mutter gespannt.



Deine Zeichung funktioniert nur nominal im "CAD". Wie fixierst Du denn die Mutter? In Deiner Zeichnung steht der Bund axial an. Mit Bearbeitungstoleranzen muss allerdings Spiel bleiben. Somit ist die Mutter jederzeit im Gewinde drehbar.


----------



## veraono (29. Januar 2015)

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, umso mehr komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass das Einfachste und technisch sinnvollste (wenn man ein Verspannen des Hinterbau´s vermeiden will) die Lösung von Stefan ist, *mit dem Unterschied*, dass die Klemmung nicht über ein Gewinge im Hinterbau, sondern über eine (wie auch immer, z.B. durch Sechskant, Nut/Feder o.ä.) verdrehgesicherte Schraube (oder Mutter) erfolgt.
Die Achse wird dann beiderseitig im Hinterbau mit Schlitzen geklemmt und sollte relativ straff in den Lagern sitzen :







*Nur Vorteile:*
- Einstellen des Lagerspiels einfach , da kein Gegenhalten der Achse notwendig
- keine fummelige Zugänglichkeit irgendwelcher Schrauben
- Lockerung quasi ausgeschlossen durch Klemmung der Achse und verdrehgesicherte Schraube/Hülse/Mutter
- Gewinde wird rein axial beansprucht im Gegensatz zum Original
- Wenig Bauteile, simpler, selbsterklärender Aufbau
- definierte, mittige Position des Hinterbau´s immer sichergestellt durch axiale Klemmung auf Antriebsseite
- idiotensichere Handhabung (Hinterbau kann nie durch unsachgemäße Handhabung verspannt werden)

EDIT: Außengewinde auf der Achse mit Mutter die gegen Verdrehen gesichert ist wäre natürlich auch möglich und mehr oder weniger das Gleiche, es geht bei der Idee um den Formschluss/die Verdrehsicherung gegenüber dem Hinterbau.


----------



## veraono (30. Januar 2015)

*Nachtrag:*
Eigentlich ist es doch sogar wurscht wenn das Gewinde auf der Antriebsseite im Rahmen bliebe.
Wenn man den Hinterbau im Endeffekt eh auf beiden Seiten radial mittels Schlitzklemmung fixiert , dann kann auch das Gewinde nicht mehr radial beansprucht werden und alles kann so bleiben wie es ist 
Dass das Gewinde im Hinterbau dann auch geschlitzt ist dürfte doch egal sein, die auftretenden Kräfte sind ja gering solange die Schlitzklemmung 100% fixiert ist. 
Daher dürfte die Gefahr eines defekten Gewinde im Rahmen auch zu vernachlässigen sein.
Vorteil wäre nochmal weniger Aufwand, weniger Teile


----------



## foreigner (30. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:*
> Eigentlich ist es doch sogar wurscht wenn das Gewinde auf der Antriebsseite im Rahmen bliebe.
> Wenn man den Hinterbau im Endeffekt eh auf beiden Seiten radial mittels Schlitzklemmung fixiert , dann kann auch das Gewinde nicht mehr radial beansprucht werden und alles kann so bleiben wie es ist
> Dass das Gewinde im Hinterbau dann auch geschlitzt ist dürfte doch egal sein, die auftretenden Kräfte sind ja gering solange die Schlitzklemmung 100% fixiert ist.
> ...


Allerdings wird das Einstellen des Rahmenspiels schwieriger. Da kann sich noch was tun beim Festklemmen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, nur mal eine Seite gezeichnet. Lager sitzen im Hinterbau. Achse wird im Rahmen geklemmt
> Auf der Linken Seite sind Innen und Außenring komplett fixiert und geklemmt. Außenring sitzt außerdem wie üblich in Presspassung.
> Auf der rechten Seite ist der Innenring festgeklemmt. Außenring sitzt in Passung. Über Außenring wird mit einer Mutter gespannt.
> Demontage ist denkbar einfach. Beide Äußeren Deckel lösen, Klemmschrauben der Innenringe lösen. Klemmung der Achse Lösen. Achse einfach heraus ziehen. Lager sind dann nur noch im Hinterbau und einfach wie üblich raus zu pressen. Nix kann mitdrehen.



Dieser Aufbau würde leider so groß, dass er mit der Umwerferaufnahme in Konflikt geraten würde...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, umso mehr komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass das Einfachste und technisch sinnvollste (wenn man ein Verspannen des Hinterbau´s vermeiden will) die Lösung von Stefan ist, *mit dem Unterschied*, dass die Klemmung nicht über ein Gewinge im Hinterbau, sondern über eine (wie auch immer, z.B. durch Sechskant, Nut/Feder o.ä.) verdrehgesicherte Schraube (oder Mutter) erfolgt.
> Die Achse wird dann beiderseitig im Hinterbau mit Schlitzen geklemmt und sollte relativ straff in den Lagern sitzen :
> 
> 
> ...



Das schaue ich mir noch mal genauer an... bin eh grad am Yoke


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

Update... is noch nich ganz feddich:










Zugführung muss noch...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2015)

Das Teil hat genau 250gr... viel leichter wirds auch nicht werden... eher schwerer, wenns nitt hält 

Praktischerweise haben wir da eine schöne Fläche, um die Verstrebung anzuschweißen... vielleicht kommen wir ohne Ausleger nach vorne aus...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Februar 2015)

Nehmt doch bitte einfach die abgestimmten/getesteten Geos und kürzt die Sitzrohre etwas, fertig!
Mit den versenkbaren Sattelstützen mit 420-435mm Länge sollte das für jeden passen. Und zwar sowohl nach unten (150er Verstellbereich) als auch nach oben (großer Sattelstützenauszug).
Dann kann man höchstens noch diskutieren, ob Lenkwinkel 1° flacher oder 140er Gabel mit EC oder ZS. Und da warte ich ja noch auf einen aussagekräftigen Test mit dem von euch angekündigten Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

Ich checke das noch mal mit dem Stefanus... aber ich denke eine eventuelle Geo-Änderung wird zur Abstimmung gestellt. Dann können auch die stillen Mitleser Einfluss nehmen. Manchmal kommt in den Threads ja auch ein etwas verzerrtes Meinungsbild ans Licht, weil die sehr aktiven User nicht unbedingt die demokratische Mehrheit stellen. Aber dafür gibts ja die Abstimmungen...


----------



## yggr (2. Februar 2015)

Da wacht man aus dem Winterschlaf auf und liest was von einer möglichen Geometrie-Veränderung... wat denn nu scho wieder?


----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

Es ist doch einfach so, das


yggr schrieb:


> Da wacht man aus dem Winterschlaf auf und liest was von einer möglichen Geometrie-Veränderung... wat denn nu scho wieder?


Neues Jahr, neues Glück.

Ich plädiere übrigens für einen Viergelenker !


----------



## yggr (2. Februar 2015)

Insider-Witz für die drei User, die noch den Durchblick haben?
@slowbeat hat schon Recht, lohnt bald nicht mehr, hier dranzubleiben...


----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

ne, nur weil Geo schon wieder Thema ist und in regelmäßigen Abständen erzählt einer, dass der Hinterbau abgestützt ja besser wäre.
Nur das übliche wie schon länger ...


----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

@yggr : Schau mal hier, dann weißt du was abgeht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-nebenzimmer.702427/page-25#post-12657373

Ich verstehe die ganze Geo-Diskussion auch nicht mehr. Eigentlich hat alles gut gepasst, außer dass die Größen eine Nummer zu klein sind. 
Bereits 1,80m Fahrer bevorzugten klar L, Tester von um die 1,70m kamen gut mit M klar. Einzig die Sitzrohrlängen könnten für Fahrer dieser Größen einen Ticken kleiner sein. Oben heraus fehlt damit eine Größe, unten ist eher eine zu viel, an der Basti aber unbedingt festhalten will, weil da seine Supurb bicyles die Finger im Spiel haben. Daher bastelt man jetzt nochmal an den für ausgesprochen stimmig befundenen Geometrien herum und ändert teilweise sogar die Verhältnisse Stack und Reach dabei, die ja super gepasst hatten. Das stößt bei mir zumindest auf komplettes Unverständnis.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> Insider-Witz für die drei User, die noch den Durchblick haben?
> @slowbeat hat schon Recht, lohnt bald nicht mehr, hier dranzubleiben...



Du hast schon recht, wir brauchen wieder etwas mehr "Linie" in unserem Projekt. Im Moment sind die Diskussionen schon n bissl kleinteilig. Allerdings lässt sich die Konstruktions-Baustelle in dieser Phase auch nicht wirklich zugänglich gestalten... je weiter die Konstruktion voran schreitet, desto mehr gehts ins Detail und je öfter ein Detail betrachtet wird, desto langweiliger wirds natürlich für den größten Teil der Leser.

Aber genau diese Kleinteiligkeit und das wiederholte betrachten der Detaillösungen machen am Ende die Qualität aus!

Wir müssen uns halt mal überlegen, wie wir wieder etwas mehr Spannung in die Sache bringen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## veraono (2. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Kleinteiligkeit und das wiederholte betrachten der Detaillösungen machen am Ende die Qualität aus!


Genau das glaube ich auch, die meisten Konstruktionen sterben doch an schlecht oder nicht zu Ende durchdachten Details.

Vielleicht sollte man die teils eher nerdigen Detaillösungen separat in einem Konstruktion-Thread besprechen und so Geo-Sachen hier, wobei sich Design und Funktion ja leider manchmal leider invers verhalten und wohl oder übel synoptisch betrachtet werden müssen


----------



## slowbeat (2. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Naja... der Lageraufbau und die verwendete Art der Lager unterscheidet sich doch schon mal stark vom Mainstream (Lagerdimensionen, Schrägkugellager, Lagereinstellung ohne Verspannen des Hinterbaus, zusätzliche Abdeckung). Jetzt geht es noch um die Klemmung der Achse... und auch da werden wir eine sinnvolle Variante auswählen, dafür wird ja diskutiert. Wo ist das lächerlich?
> 
> Was die Geo betrifft bin ich tendenziell bei Dir, aber das ist nun mal Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


Schade, da fühlt sich genau der Falsche getroffen.
Eigentlich meinte ich genau die Leute, die hier auf den letzten Seiten immer ultrakonservativ waren.
Der Eine oder Andere hat wohl vergessen, was im Lastenheft stand und wie der Zeitplan angelegt war (es gab keinen!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, wir brauchen wieder etwas mehr "Linie" in unserem Projekt. Im Moment sind die Diskussionen schon n bissl kleinteilig. Allerdings lässt sich die Konstruktions-Baustelle in dieser Phase auch nicht wirklich zugänglich gestalten... je weiter die Konstruktion voran schreitet, desto mehr gehts ins Detail und je öfter ein Detail betrachtet wird, desto langweiliger wirds natürlich für den größten Teil der Leser.
> 
> Aber genau diese Kleinteiligkeit und das wiederholte betrachten der Detaillösungen machen am Ende die Qualität aus!
> 
> ...


@Stefan.Stark :
Wie wäre es denn damit, dass man mal neue Threads für die Themen aufmacht.
- Konstuktion: Für Lagerung und technische Details
- Geo: Wenn die umbedingt nochmal aufgerollt werden muss
Dann steht nicht mitten dazwischen wieder was über den Namen (was aber ja dahin gehört, da Nebenzimmer) oder fragen nach dem aktuellen Stand.
Ist so wie es gerade ist, sehr unübersichtlich und Chaotisch.
Ganz nebenbei fehlen immer noch Infos, beispielsweise Test des Winkelsteuersatz. Außerdem kommt auch in den Detaildiskussion sehr wenig Feedback. Beispielweise Klemmung des Hinterbaus vs. Gewinde. In der Diskussion war man sich schon einig, dass beidseitig geklemmt besser wäre, du bringst den nächsten Vorschlag wieder mit Achse nur eingeschraubt statt geklemmt; alles unkommentiert. Das ist langsam, glaube ich selbst für die, die sich jetzt noch stark beteiligen, etwas öde bzw. auch ärgerlich.


----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Schade, da fühlt sich genau der Falsche getroffen.
> Eigentlich meinte ich genau die Leute, die hier auf den letzten Seiten immer ultrakonservativ waren.
> Der Eine oder Andere hat wohl vergessen, was im Lastenheft stand und wie der Zeitplan angelegt war (es gab keinen!).


Meine Meinung dazu stand hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-nebenzimmer.702427/page-27#post-12666352

Und Zeitplan war zwar nicht fest, aber zur Eurobike würde man schon gerne ... und ursprünglich wollte man auch sicher gerne noch eher ... .
Ansonsten können wir auch in einem halben Jahr wieder neue Ausstattungsthreads aufmachen, dann gibt´s schon wieder so viel neues.


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Bereits 1,80m Fahrer bevorzugten klar L...



Klar wäre für mich 8/10, 9/10 oder gar 10/10 - was aber nach meinem Überblick über das Geschehen nicht so war.


Es ist auf jeden Fall wichtig wieder eine klare Linie zu bekommen und die kommenden Ziele evtl auf einem Zeitstrahl abzubilden. Dieser Zeitstrahl kann ja mit t = "when it´s done" beschriftet werden und in proportional zueinander richtigen Zeitspannen, für jeweilige Ereignisse, beschriftet werden.

Denn in der Tat sind diese Details wichtig, aber für die meisten User nur Nebenkriegsschauplätze da den meisten die entsprechende Expertise fehlt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark :
> Wie wäre es denn damit, dass man mal neue Threads für die Themen aufmacht.
> - Konstuktion: Für Lagerung und technische Details
> - Geo: Wenn die umbedingt nochmal aufgerollt werden muss
> ...



Jupp... ich checke das noch mal mit Stefanus... auf jeden Fall müssen die Themen wieder klar gegliedert werden.

Wegen der Achsklemmung:
Dass bisher noch das Gewinde auf der rechten Seite ist, liegt daran, dass ich noch keine schöne Variante gefunden habe die Klemmung auf die rechte Seite zu legen (will einen "Knubbel" nach vorne vermeiden). Am Platzmangel scheitert es auch die Lager ins Yoke zu legen (und daran, dass es dann mit der Vorspannung schwierig wird).

Trotzdem will ich aber noch einen Entwurf ohne Gewinde machen... ein paar Ideen schwirren mir noch im Kopf rum 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (2. Februar 2015)

Schon zufrieden. 

Wie wäre es das Joke noch etwas über dem Lager nach oben zu ziehen (wir müssen ja eh hoch) und da dann Klemmbacken zu integrieren?
Wie schon geschrieben, Konus im prinzip ja, aber man müsste das echt erstmal probieren.(Änderung der Lagervorspannung durch Klemmung, Lösbarkeit auch bei Verschmutzung u. längerem Gebrauch)


----------



## Fury (3. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, wir brauchen wieder etwas mehr "Linie" in unserem Projekt. Im Moment sind die Diskussionen schon n bissl kleinteilig. Allerdings lässt sich die Konstruktions-Baustelle in dieser Phase auch nicht wirklich zugänglich gestalten... je weiter die Konstruktion voran schreitet, desto mehr gehts ins Detail und je öfter ein Detail betrachtet wird, desto langweiliger wirds natürlich für den größten Teil der Leser.
> 
> Aber genau diese Kleinteiligkeit und das wiederholte betrachten der Detaillösungen machen am Ende die Qualität aus!
> 
> ...


Klarer Fall von Führungsvakuum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

